# PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet



## Noctua (12. Juli 2013)

*PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

*Update 2014-06-18*
Nachdem die Karte jetzt endlich verfügbar ist, bin ich jetzt Besitzer einer GTX 750TI Low Profile. Diese Karte wird in das System wandern und aus der Playstation wieder eine echte Playstation machen, wenn auch unter Windows 7  Allerdings wird der OEM-Lüfter durch 2x Papst 612 FL ersetzt werden.
Das Netzteil wurde gegen ein 192W PicoPSU mit 160W externem Netzteil getauscht. Da die Aufnahmen jetzt direkt aufs NAS gemacht werden und zudem der TV-Rekorder in ein AM1-System abgewandert ist, habe ich nur noch eine 256GB SSD verbaut.

aktuell verbaute Hardware:

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-2120T + Noctua NH-L9i
*Board:* Asrock H77M-ITX
*Grafik:* KFA² GeForce GTX 750 TI OC Low Profile + 2x Papst 612 FL (geregelt)
*RAM:* 2x 4GB Crucial DDR3-1600@1333 1,25V
*Netzteil:* tuner picoPSU-160-XT + 192W externes AC/DC Netzteil 
*SSD:* Crucial MX100 256GB
*ODD:* Teac SlotIn-DVD-Brenner (DV-W28SS)
*Sonstiges:* RC5-IR-Empfänger (CIR-Anschluss)
*Lüfter:* 2x Noctua A4x10 FLX

*Update 2013-10-08*
Zur Übersicht fasse ich die wichtigsten Infos zur Hardware im ersten Post nochmal zusammen und füge ein Inhaltsverzeichnis ein.
Die finale Hardware besteht aus einem Core i3-2120T (2x 2,6GHz, 35W) auf einem Asrock H77M-ITX mit 2x 2GB DDR3-1333 Kingston Value. Die CPU wird von einem Noctua NH-L9i gekühlt. Für das Betriebssystem steht eine Samsung SSD 470 mit 64GB Kapazität, für die Aufnahmen eine 320GB 2,5" HDD aus meinem Laptop zur Verfügung. Als ODD wird ein SlotIn-DVD-Brenner von Teac verwendet. Strom kommt von einem externen 90W Netzteil mit internem DC/DC-Wandler.

Inhaltsverzeichnis

01) erste Planungen
02) erste Mainboardprobe
03) der CPU-Kühler
04) erste Mainboardanpassung Teil 1, Teil 2, Teil 3, Teil 4
05) Laufwerskplanungen Teil 1, Teil 2
06) das Netzteil
07) erste Sitzprobe
08) Gehäusebelüftung Teil 1, Teil 2
09) Front-USB
10) diverse Kleinarbeiten, erste Gehversuche der Touchschaltung
11) ODD Teil 1, Video: Einschalten per Touch
12) IR-EmpfängerplanungTeil 1 Teil 2
13) neues Mainboard
14) Undervolting
15) ODD-Montage
16) 2ter Touchsensor
17) Kabelmontage Teil 1
18) LED-Umschaltung Teil 1
19) ODD-LED Teil 1
20) LED-Umschaltung Teil 2
21) Kabelmontage Teil 2
22) Kabelmontage Teil 3, erste Passprobe
23) Video: DVD-Laufwerk mit Touchsensor
24) neue Fernbedienung ist da
25) neuer Plan für die Position des IR-Empfängers
26) neue Schaltung für ODD-LED
27) Probebetrieb mit neuem IR-Empfänger und ODD-LED -> Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB -> ging zurück
28) neue Fernbedienung samt IR-Empfänger getestet und verbaut
29) der finale Zusammenbau und erste Betriebsfotos (3 Threads)
30) die Software (2 Threads)
31) Schaltungen und abschliessendes Fazit
32) Und es geht weiter - die GTX 750 TI ist da
33) 160 W PicoPSU - der erste Eindruck, finale (?) Planung der GPU-Position
34) Die Grafikkarte sitzt
35) neue Lüfter braucht das Land
36) neue SSD ist da
37) Halb-OT: der Videorekorder zieht in ein extra System auf AM1-Basis
38) die neue Rückseite Teil 1 Teil 2 Teil 3
39) neue Grafikkartenlüfter
40) Erste Benchmarktest
41) neue Lüfter braucht die Grafikkarte
42) auf der Zielgeraden - der finale Zusammenbau beginnt
43) Das grosse Finale! (3 Einträge)

Hallo,

von mir gibt es mal wieder ein neues Projekt. Nachdem mir vor kurzem *nach* dem Kauf von The Last of Us meine alte PS3 Fat (v3, 40GB) kaputt gegangen ist und auch die Reperaturversuche nichts gebracht haben, dachte ich mir, dass ich da ein PC-System einbauen kann.
Die erste Idee war ein kleines Gamingsystem auf Basis einen A10-6700. Die Kosten für die einzelne Hardware hat sich dann allerdings auf über 500 Euro angehäuft, was angesichts der trotzdem noch recht schwachen Leistung (Diablo 3 läuft laut Benchmarks im Net bei 1080p nicht flüssig) nicht wirklich eine Option ist. Die nächste Idee mit einer kleinen dezidiert Grafikkarte (7790, 650TI) wird wohl aus Platzgründen nicht klappen, da hier die kleinen picoPSUs nicht stark genug sein werden.
Die aktuelle Idee ist meinen HTPC (i3-2125 auf H77-MiniITX) dort einziehen zu lassen.
Aber vielleicht kommen mir im Laufe des Umbaus noch Ideen oder jemand aus dem Forum hat eine Eingebung 

Die zwei wichtigsten Dinge für den Umbau sind folgende:
- das System sollte so leise wie möglich sein
- das orignale Aussehen der PS3 soll auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben
Diese zwei Dinge haben die oberste Priorität und der Umbau hat sich daran zu orientieren.

Die nächsten Schritte sind das Einsetzen von Mainboard und Kühler-Dummy zur ersten Planung. Geplant ist ein Top-Blow-Kühler mit 92-140mm Größe. Sollte ich wider Erwarten doch eine Grafikkarte einbauen können, so würde ich diese per Riserkarte vom Mainboard weggedreht einbauen.

So, wie versprochen die ersten Fotos.
Die Pappe hat mit 17x17cm die Größe eines Mini-ITX-Boards. Der Kühlkörper ist 80mm hoch, damit sollte ein Top-Down-Kühler mit rund 60mm locker reinpassen. 
Als Kühlkörper habe ich folgende im Blick:
- Noctua NH-L9i
- Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
- Thermalright AXP-100
- Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper mit einem Scythe Slip Stream Slim 800rpm
- evtl. Noctua NH-L12 ohne den oberen Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht finden auch die 2,5" Festplatten problemlos noch ins Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Idee mit der Grafikkarte. Die neuen kleineren Karten sind natürlich nicht so lang wie die GTX 260². Allerdings wird es so schon recht eng.

Grüße Noctua


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Jetzt mit ersten Bildern*

Das klingt schonmal interessant, ich steh drauf, wenn Leute PCs in ihre Konsolen einpflanzen, zumindest wenn es ordentlich gemacht wird und, da du ja den original Look erhalten möchtest, sollte das gegeben sein.

Hat dein HTPC ein Laufwerk? Wenn ja, dann wirst du kaum um die erste Möglichkeit des Aufbaus herum kommen, da das Laufwerk sonst über dem Top-Blow-Kühler hängen oder sogar mit ihm kollidieren könnte.

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall schonmal viel Spaß und werde regelmäßig herein schauen, modde zur Zeit auch an einer PS3 Fat herum, die hat so schön viel Platz im Inneren, da sollte eigentlich alles klappen


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Jetzt mit ersten Bildern*

[X] Abo
Das hört sich interessant an deswegen werde ich hier regelmäßig reinschauen


----------



## Noctua (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Jetzt mit ersten Bildern*

@euMelBeumel: Erstmal danke für dein Interesse. Bisher hat mein HTPC kein optisches Laufwerk, da die Bluray-Integration ins Mediacenter grausam ist. Und meine DVDs und CDs digitalisiere ich gerade und lege sie zusammen mit meinen TV-Aufnahmen auf dem NAS/Streaming-Server ab. Anderseits bietet sich der Schlitz im PS3-Gehäuse dafür an. Vielleicht hinterlege ihn auch mit Acyrlglas und beleuchte ihn und baue vielleicht noch einen SD-Kartenleser ein.
Ich finde das Gehäuse der PS3 fat optisch sehr ansprechen. Daher will ich äusserlich erhalten. Zudem soll sie auch weiterhin horizontal und vertikal benutzbar bleiben.

@green-CB: Danke für dein Abo. Da habe ich gleich einen Anreiz das Projekt nicht zu sehr schleifen zu lassen 

Zum Projekt selbst noch ein paar Infos:
Die Frontöffnungen im Gehäuse plane ich mit 2 USB3-Anlüssen zu belegen. Wie die Hardware genau ausschaut weiss ich immer noch nicht sicher. Nach genaueren Recherchen habe ich mich allerdings gegen einen A10-6700 entschieden. 
Jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl zwischen meinen i3-2125 auf H77 (dann hätte ich allerdings ein H77-ATX ohne CPU über und müsste für das NAS noch ein H77er MiniITX-Board kaufen) oder einen kleinen Trinity/Richland-A4/6 auf einem FM2-Board. Allerdings bin ich von der 2Kern/1Modul-Technik des A4/6 nicht wirklich überzeugt 

Anbei noch 2 Fotos meiner weiteren Planung. Dazu habe ich ein Bild meines Boards mal in Originalgrösse ausgedruckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 2 rot eingekreisten Halter werde ich entfernen, damit das Board hinten anliegen kann. Der rechte der beiden hat eh keine Funktion mehr, da er nur das PS3-Netzteil gehalten hatte. Und der linke hält zwar den Deckel, aber dafür sind zum einen noch genug andere da, zum anderen wird der Deckel zusätzlich eingeklippst.

Für die Montage des Boards plane ich von 4 Boardhaltern das Gewinde zu entfernen und diese dann auf den Boden zu kleben. Dazu werde ich nächste Woche mal in den Baumarkt/Autozubehörhandel fahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und jetzt geh ich mal wieder Parkett verlegen -_-
Bis zum nächsten Update dann


----------



## okeanos7 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Jetzt mit ersten Bildern*

wäre es nicht auch eine idee mit ner risercard ne kleine graka zu realisieren? vllt. e 650ti , die ja recht kurz sind
würde eher das laufwerk nch ausen verbannen-> vllt. platz für graka?

aber nen abo hast du auf jeden fall !


----------



## Noctua (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Jetzt mit ersten Bildern*

@okeanos7: Erstmal danke für dein Abo.
Die Idee mit der Risercard hatte ich auch schon. Und in der Theorie würde eine 650/7790/7770Ghz auch vom Platz her reinpassen, da ich bisher auch kein optisches Laufwerk verwende, die SSD schon irgendwo ins System passt und die Platte für Aufnahmen auch per USB3 angeschlossen werden kann. Allerdings weiß ich dann noch nicht wie ich das mit dem Netzteil realisieren soll. Ich hatte dieses PicoPSU im Auge, aber für die Grafikkarte reicht das wohl nicht aus, oder?
Alternativ könnte ich für ein klassisches ATX-Netzteil ein externes Gehäuse bauen, wobei die vielen Kabel dann vermutlich eher stören.
Intern passen Board mit Graka per Riser und TFX-Netzteil leider nicht rein.

EDIT: Ich habe gerade noch ein wenig gerechnet. Das aktuelle System braucht unter Prime knapp unter 80W, die GTX 650 braucht PCGH und ht4u rund 60W unter Spielelast. Bedenkt man dabei, dass bei den 80W noch eine 3,5" HDD und die iGPU des i3 dabei sind, sollte das PicoPSU in der Theorie reichen. Auch besteht noch die Option den i3-2125 durch den i3-2120T aus meinem NAS zu ersetzen. Oder liegt bei dem Ganzen ein Denkfehler vor? 

Edit2: Laut dieser Doku liefert das Minibox PicoPSU-160-XT normal 8A auf der 12V Schiene. Die daraus resultierenden 96W erscheinen mir zu knapp. Also scheint es nur 2 Möglichkeiten zu geben:
a) PicoPSU ohne extra Grafikkarte oder
b) Netzteil irgendwie extern unterbringen


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Jetzt mit ersten Bildern*

Also ich wäre strikt gegen ein externes Netzteil, das macht irgendwie die ganze Idee des originalen Looks zunichte, da du immer dieses Klotz daneben legen müsstest. Ich versteh aber natürlich, dass eine extra Grafikkarte noch etwas aus der Steckdose zieht. Was spricht den genau gegen den A6700? Oder verbraucht der so viel (kenn mich da nicht so aus)? Und ein TFX oder SFX Netzteil so in die Konsole bauen? Also ohne Gehäuse, nur das PCB mit ner metallischen Abschirmung rings herum, würde das passen?


----------



## Noctua (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Jetzt mit ersten Bildern*

Bin ich eigentlich auch. Aber auch beim PicoPSU gibt es einen externen Part. Wobei sich dieser sehr einfach verstecken lässt und nur ein schwarzen 12V Kabel in die Konsole reingeht. Eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte wäre schon was feines, ist Platztechnisch kaum realisierbar.
Gegen den A10-6700 spricht, dass ich für den zusammen mit Board und 2x4GB DDR3-1866 RAM fast 300 Euro hinlegen muss. Und laut diversen Benchmarks um Netz läuft D3 z.B. dann nur auf 720p mit rund 30-40FPS. Irgendwie spricht mich da der Kosten-Nutzenfaktor nicht wirklich an, vor allem weil ich den i3 ja schon da habe.
Für den 6700 sollte das Pico-PSU auch reichen. Aber TFX/SFX-Netzteil + Board + Graka passt nicht rein, weder mit noch ohne Netzteilgehäuse. Selbst die alten Shuttlenetzteile sind zu groß.


----------



## Noctua (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Jetzt mit ersten Bildern*

So, ich denke ich bleibe beim i3. Ein kleines Gamingsystem am TV wäre bestimmt nett, aber ich würde es wohl zu wenig nutzen.
Daher gibt es jetzt zwei Fotos von der ersten Mainboardanprobe. Ich denke so werde ich das Ganze anordnen. Heute Nacht läuft noch eine Aufnahme, danach werde ich mal schauen wie ich die Mainboardhalter anbringe.
Was meint ihr zur Mainboardblende, die des Mainboards verwenden oder versuchen etwas eigenes entwerfen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - erste Boardanprobe*

Ich würde die des Mainboards nutzen wenn du sie verbaut bekommst und es nicht zu viel Arbeit wäre, dort sind die löcher schon alle passend. Und man sieht sie später eh nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - erste Boardanprobe*

Ja eben, vielleicht noch anschleifen und schwarz lackieren und passt es auch zum Gehäuse


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - erste Boardanprobe*

Würde auch die Mainboardblende nehmen, eventuell wie schon euMelBeumel sagt noch schwarz lackieren.


----------



## Noctua (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - erste Boardanprobe*

Na gut, ihr habt entschieden 

Heute war ich ein klein wenig Shopen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, was wird dawohl drin sein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Prachtstückchen wird die CPU kühlen.

Zudem habe ich noch diese AT-Mainboardhalter aufgetrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese möchte ich auf den Boden des Gehäuse kleben und daran dann das Mainboard befestigen. Damit habe ich eine etwas größere Klebefläche als wie mit den abgesägten Metallbolzen.

Wenn alles gut geht, gibt es nachher noch etwas.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - erste Boardanprobe*

Dann gut festkleben, diese kleinen Haltebolzen, nicht, dass sich das Board irgendwann löst, wenn du mal zwischen vertikalem und horizontalem Betrieb wechselst (mit Kühler und allem drum und dran, wiegt das ja doch Einiges).

Der Kühler ist top


----------



## Noctua (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - erste Boardanprobe*

So, hier die versprochenen Bilder. Für die Blende musste ich mehr ausschneiden als anfangs gedacht.Dadurch wurde die Heckblende sehr wackelig und musste verklebt werden. Doch vorher noch ein Bild des alten HTPC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gute "alte" Node 304 wird dann für das NAS verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider nicht 100%ig sauber geworden, aber ich denke damit kann man leben. Ganz rechts soll dann der Anschluss des externen Netzeils hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal meine Probeklebung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So schaut der HTPC-Haufen z.Z. aus, damit ich weiter aufnehmen kann. Der neue Top-Down-Kühler ist verdammt leise, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.

Morgen Abend ist dann geplant die Mainboardhalter einzukleben.


----------



## Noctua (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langzeittagebuch] Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - erstes Bild vom neuen Heck*

So, heute gibt es nur ein kurzes Update, da der Kleber noch knapp 8h aushärten muss.

Beim Testkleben schienen die Metallbolzen fest genug zu sein, also probiere ich es erst einmal damit. Das macht das Ausbauen des Boards einfacher. Sollte dies nicht funktionieren, dann nehme ich doch die Plastikhalter, da diese bombenfest sitzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist der aktuelle Iststand mit aufgelegtem Deckel. Wie von euMelBeumel vorgeschlagen, werde ich sie wohl noch schwarz lackieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei nächsten großen Dinge werden der Einbau der SSD und evtl. der 2,5" Festplatte sein. Hier habe ich noch absolut keine Ahnung wie ich das lösen soll.
Zudem muss ich mich noch für ein PicoPSU entscheiden. Eigentlich reicht ein 120W-NT, dies hat aber nur einen 20pol. ATX-Anschluss und der P4-4Pin-Anschluss erfolgt über einen Molex-Adapter. Die Alternative wäre ein 150er oder 160, welche allerdings 15-20 Euro mehr kosten.

Am Wochenende helfe ich Bekannten beim Umzug, aber danach werde ich auch mal das Tagebuch aufräumen und z.B. eine ToDo-Liste und Inhaltsverzeichnis hinzufügen.


----------



## Noctua (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Nur ein Foto ohne große Worte zum aktuellen Stand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctua (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Heute habe ich noch ein paar überflüssige Schraubenfasssungen aus dem Gehäuse entfernt. Die 4 Bolzen für das Mainboard halten bombenfest, 2-Komponenten-Epoxidkleber sei dank 

So schaut das Gehäuse aktuell von innen aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Dinge stehen noch auf der ToDo-Liste:
- Mini-Netzteil raussuchen und einbauen
- Festplattenhalterung für die 2,5" HDD und SSD
- Schaltung zum Anschalten des HTPC wie bei der PS3 über den Sensor
- in die beiden Front-USB-Plätze 2 USB3-Anschlüsse einbauen
- LED-Farben raussuchen
- Entscheidung fällen wegen optischem Laufwerk

Netzteil:
Im Moment stehe ich vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem Mini-Box PicoPSU-160-XT inkl. 192W Adapter und dem Chieftec CDP-090ITX. Ich tendiere mehr zum Chieftec, da es mehr Flexibilität beim Einbau und der Verkabelung bietet. Zudem ist es knapp halb so teuer wie das von Mini-Box. Für das Mini-Box spricht eigentlich fast nur die Leistung, wobei ich die 160W nicht brauchen dürfte. Dagegen spricht der Preis und die relativ schlechten Anschlussmöglichkeiten.

Festplattenrahmen:
Das wird sich dann mit dem Netzteil entscheiden. Vermutlich wird sie senkrecht zum Board wie bei der Original-PS3 eingebaut.

LEDs:
Ich dachte an Rot für Power und Blau für HDD. Die Power-LED soll direkt an 12V angeschlossen werden, da bei dem Asus-Board die Power-LED im Standby blinkt.

optisches Laufwerk:
Hier bin ich mir absolut unsicher. Eigentlich habe ich 2 externe optische Bluray-Laufwerke und habe die meisten Filme und Musik mittlerweile zusätzlich als Videodatei auf dem NAS. Anderseits bietet sich der Laufwerksschlitz gerade zu an.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Schaut doch gut aus, und wenns mit Epoxid nicht hält, dann weiß ich auch nicht 



Noctua schrieb:


> ... Ich tendiere mehr zum Chieftec, da es mehr Flexibilität beim Einbau und der Verkabelung bietet. Zudem ist es knapp halb so teuer wie das von Mini-Box. Für das Mini-Box spricht eigentlich fast nur die Leistung, wobei ich die 160W nicht brauchen dürfte. Dagegen spricht der Preis und die relativ schlechten Anschlussmöglichkeiten.



Der Preis spricht klar dafür und die Leistung sollte ja auch locker passen. Was die Flexibilität angeht stimm ich so wie ichs aktuell sehe nur bedingt zu. Das "Stecknetzteil" steckt auf dem Board, nimmt nicht wirklich Platz weg (da das Board an dieser Stelle eh Platz wegnimmt und es auch niedriger als der CPU Kühler sein müsste) und wird somit gleich noch vom CPU Kühler gekühlt, ich meine ein wenig Wärme entwickeln die Dinger ja doch. Das Chieftech hingegen muss erstmal irgendwo platziert werden, klar Platz hast du ja prinzipiell genug, nur geht halt prinzipiell erstmal Fläche verloren, oder hast du schon eine genauere Vorstellung was wie wo platziert werden soll? Soll das externe Netzteil mit in die Konsole? Gibts von diesen Stecknetzteilen nicht auch kleinere Versionen? Vielleicht sind die doch ne Ecke preisgünstiger.



Noctua schrieb:


> Festplattenrahmen:
> Das wird sich dann mit dem Netzteil entscheiden. Vermutlich wird sie senkrecht zum Board wie bei der Original-PS3 eingebaut.



Klar macht Sinn, würde ich auch so verbauen.



Noctua schrieb:


> LEDs:
> Ich dachte an Rot für Power und Blau für HDD. Die Power-LED soll direkt an 12V angeschlossen werden, da bei dem Asus-Board die Power-LED im Standby blinkt.



Ist ja doof, dass das ASUS blinkt wenns im Standby ist. Willst du die HDD LED denn da platzieren wo auch beim original die LED ist, oder dort wo die Laufwerks-LED ist? Hast du ne Möglichkeit alle 4 LEDs wie beim Original zu verbauen? Sprich kannst du vom WLAN-Modul oder LAN eine nach vorn durchschleifen, die blinkt wenn der PC ins Netz geht? Ich hab bei meinem Mod alle LEDs gegen weiße getauscht, die Standby gegen eine orange farbene, schaut chic aus.



Noctua schrieb:


> optisches Laufwerk:
> Hier bin ich mir absolut unsicher. Eigentlich habe ich 2 externe optische Bluray-Laufwerke und habe die meisten Filme und Musik mittlerweile zusätzlich als Videodatei auf dem NAS. Anderseits bietet sich der Laufwerksschlitz gerade zu an.



Verständlich. Also wenn du schon genug externe Laufwerke hast, ist es ja eigentlich echt unnötig. Aber es eben dennoch zu verbauen, wäre ja auch was  Zumal der Schlitz unbenutzt sicher echt doof wirkt  Und so schmal und klein die Slimline Laufwerke sind, sie sind dennoch ausreichend sperrig um alles unnötig kompliziert zu machen.



Noctua schrieb:


> - Schaltung zum Anschalten des HTPC wie bei der PS3 über den Sensor



Das wird sicher nicht ganz einfach, die Taster bei der PS3 schließen ja, da der Finger ne Spannungsveränderung hervorruft, soweit ich weiß.



Noctua schrieb:


> - in die beiden Front-USB-Plätze 2 USB3-Anschlüsse einbauen



Welche möchtest du denn verbauen? Oder war beim Board ne Blende mitgeliefert?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2013)

Bzgl netzteil: das kann doch auch aus dem Gehäuse genommen und dann auf die gleiche Art wie das mobo verbaut werden. Bei Bedarf einfach noch einen Lüfter drüber hängen, dann sollte auch die Kühlung kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Noctua (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Schaut doch gut aus, und wenns mit Epoxid nicht hält, dann weiß ich auch nicht


^^ Es gibt noch stärkeres Zeug, aber nicht im Baumarkt. Der Epoxidkleber hält angeblich bis zu 300kg pro m². Allerdings kommen die 4 Bolzen max auf einen cm². Aber bisher hat es ja gehalten.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Der Preis spricht klar dafür und die Leistung sollte ja auch locker passen. Was die Flexibilität angeht stimm ich so wie ichs aktuell sehe nur bedingt zu. Das "Stecknetzteil" steckt auf dem Board, nimmt nicht wirklich Platz weg (da das Board an dieser Stelle eh Platz wegnimmt und es auch niedriger als der CPU Kühler sein müsste) und wird somit gleich noch vom CPU Kühler gekühlt, ich meine ein wenig Wärme entwickeln die Dinger ja doch. Das Chieftech hingegen muss erstmal irgendwo platziert werden, klar Platz hast du ja prinzipiell genug, nur geht halt prinzipiell erstmal Fläche verloren, oder hast du schon eine genauere Vorstellung was wie wo platziert werden soll? Soll das externe Netzteil mit in die Konsole? Gibts von diesen Stecknetzteilen nicht auch kleinere Versionen? Vielleicht sind die doch ne Ecke preisgünstiger.


Mit der Leistung bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, da ich bisher keine Infos gefunden habe, wieviel Ampere maximal auf der 12V Schiene anliegen. Alternativ könnte ich aber den 65W 2125 durch einen 35W 2120T ersetzen. Das Steckernetzteil geht halt in die Höhe und hat recht wenig und relativ kurze Kabel. Und ich brauche 2-3x SATA-Anschlüsse (3 wenn mit ODD), 1-2x Molex oder Floppy (Sensorschaltung und Power-LED) und da müsste ich beim dem MiniBox-NT mit vielen Y-Adaptern arbeiten. 
Das Chieftec würde ich parallel zum Mainboard an der linken Seite, evtl auch hochkant unterbringen. Da müsste ich dann die Festplatten definitv hochkant einbauen.
Von den Steckernetzteilen gibt es 120/102W für 70, allerdings nur 20pol. ATX und kaum sonstige Anschlüsse (P4 über Molex-Adapter), 150/150W für 85 und 160/192W für 90.Für die beiden letzteren gibt es jeweils noch ein zusätzliches Anschlusskabel mit 1x Molex und 1x SATA.
Das externe Netzteil soll bei beiden Lösungen hinter dem TV-Board verschwinden.




euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Klar macht Sinn, würde ich auch so verbauen.


Die Alternative wäre flach neben das Mainboard, je nach Netzteil. Wobei ich immer noch keine Idee für einen Rahmen habe.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ist ja doof, dass das ASUS blinkt wenns im Standby ist. Willst du die HDD LED denn da platzieren wo auch beim original die LED ist, oder dort wo die Laufwerks-LED ist? Hast du ne Möglichkeit alle 4 LEDs wie beim Original zu verbauen? Sprich kannst du vom WLAN-Modul oder LAN eine nach vorn durchschleifen, die blinkt wenn der PC ins Netz geht? Ich hab bei meinem Mod alle LEDs gegen weiße getauscht, die Standby gegen eine orange farbene, schaut chic aus.


Das ist nicht nur bei Asus so, mindestens auch bei Asrock und Gigabyte. Ich weiß es nur von MSI sicher, dass man es dort abschalten kann. Wie genau ich die LEDs anschliesse, weiß ich noch gar nicht, da ich die extra-LED für die HDD komplett vergessen hatte 
Rot als Power-LED hatte ich gedacht, da zur Zeit bei allen anderen Geräten die Standby-LED rot ist. LAN soll nicht durchgeschleift werden, da mich eigentlich nur der Einzustand und die Festplattenaktivität interessiert.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Verständlich. Also wenn du schon genug externe Laufwerke hast, ist es ja eigentlich echt unnötig. Aber es eben dennoch zu verbauen, wäre ja auch was  Zumal der Schlitz unbenutzt sicher echt doof wirkt  Und so schmal und klein die Slimline Laufwerke sind, sie sind dennoch ausreichend sperrig um alles unnötig kompliziert zu machen.


Eigentlich ist es unnötig. Mal schauen wie der Schlitz dann wirkt und die die Festplatten eingebaut werden. Bei hochkant passt das Laufwerk dann nicht mehr rein 
Für Alternativideen bin ich offen 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das wird sicher nicht ganz einfach, die Taster bei der PS3 schließen ja, da der Finger ne Spannungsveränderung hervorruft, soweit ich weiß.


Soweit ich das in Erfahrung gebracht habe, sollen das Temperatursensoren sein. Aber für knapp 5 Euro pro Sensor kann man eine Schaltung bauen, damit die Sensoren wieder funktionieren. Dazu aber dann zeitnah mehr.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Welche möchtest du denn verbauen? Oder war beim Board ne Blende mitgeliefert?


 So wie bei meinem Haupt-PC ein Nachrüstsatz. Die schliesst man normal an den internen Mainboardanschluss an und für vorne gibt es einen 3,5" Einbaurahmen, den man aber demontieren kann.

@FeuerToifel: Ja, aber da käme nur ein SFX oder TFX-Netzteil in Frage, welches aber auch ohne Gehäuse wieder sehr viel Platz benötigt. Zudem bin ich bei solchen Dingen etwas schusselig und es besteht die Gefahr dass ich da mal an spannungsführende Teile komme


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Gut beim Netzteil hast du mich überzeugt, hatte total verdrängt, dass diese Stecknetzteil praktisch keine extra Kabel mit an Bord haben. Zwecks Verbrauch, ja könnte zu Spitzenlasten vielleicht wirklich knapp werden. Wirst du die CPU undervolten? Da lässt sich doch sicher auch noch das ein oder andere Watt einsparen, gepaart mit der Abschaltung unnötiger Chips auf dem Mainboard (wenns denn überflüssige gibt^^).

Bei den LEDs hast dus icher recht, ich verbaue meine schon seit Jahren ohne LEDs, weil ichs einfach hässlich finde. Klar bei so einem Projekt ist das natürlich was anderes, da muss das sein.

Kannst du die Festplatten nicht halbwegs weit über dem untern Teil des Mainboards verbauen? Dort wo bei der PS3 das Netzteil saß? Wenn nicht sogar ne Halterung oben in den Deckel und dann halt bei der "Hochzeit" von Boden und Deckel alles zusammen verkabeln, sollten die Kabel etwas kürzer ausfallen. Dann sollte auch ein Slimline-Laufwerk reinpassen.

Sicher, dass es Temperatursensoren sind, wenn ich mir so die zerlegten teile anschaue, sieht das irgendwie nicht danach aus. Aber wenn du schon eine Schaltung hast, ist ja alles im Lot. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Noctua (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

So, ich habe jetzt noch mal die CPU mit der des NAS getauscht. Mit dem i3-2120T liegt der max. Verbrauch unter Prime bei 60W, im Normalbetrieb um die 30W. Dafür sollte das 90W Netzteil schon reichen. Undervolten bietet das Bios/UEFI leider nicht an (Aber Overvolting geht komischerweise . Auch sonst sonst sie die Einstellmöglichkeiten sehr bescheiden. Aber es reicht schon und ist eins der wenigen So1155 MiniITX-Boards mit 6 SATA-Anschlüssen, darum kommt es auch in das NAS nochmal rein bzw. tausche ich das hier nochmal gegen eins von Asrock oder MSI.

Ich habe mir vorhin das PS3-Gehäuse nochmal angeschaut und die Festplatten- und (W)LAN-LED gefunden. Gute Frage was ich damit anstelle 

Bzgl. der Festplatten hast du mich jetzt auf zwei Idee gebracht.

Variante 1:
Beide Festplatten werden auf ein Blech geschraubt. Das Blech wird mit den weiter vorne gezeigten AT-Boardhaltern am Deckel befestigt. Hier bin ich mir dann aber nicht ganz sicher ob die 1-2cm dazwischen für den CPU-Lüfter reichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Variante 2:
Die Datenfestplatte wie bei Variante 1 beschrieben am Deckel befestigen und die SSD unter dem ODD. Die Befestigung desselben wird dank des gewölbten Deckels auch noch ein Spaß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wo ich das gelesen hatte, aber das war dort die die Aussage eines angeblichen Sony-Mitarbeiters. Aber ich würde es mit einem kapazitiven Sensor lösen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Ich denke Variante zwei passt eher, oder? So hat der CPU Kühler mehr Luft um mal durchzuatmen (höhö ) und kühlt die Festplatte gleich noch etwas mit. Der SSD sind Temperatur und Vibrationen vom Laufwerk ja so ziemlich egal.

Ja es gibt zwei kleine LEDs für WLAN und HDD 

Zum Board - das ist komischerweise oft so, dass gerade bei solchen Platinen wo man noch ein paar Watt mehr sparen möchte, man die Spannungen nicht nach unten korrigieren kann. Ich kenns nur von Sockel AM2- und 775-Zeiten und dachte es hat sich mittlerweile etwas gebessert, aber scheinbar nicht  Aber das mit der neuen CPU klingt gut  Da dürfte der Lüfter doch nur sehr minimal arbeiten müssen, oder? Hast du vor sonst noch irgendwo für Kühlung zu sorgen? Am Netzteil vielleicht?

Zwecks Sensor - seis drum, wenns ein Sony Mitarbeiter sagt wirds wohl so sein, macht für mich, nachdem was ich gesehen hab trotzdem nicht soviel Sinn


----------



## Noctua (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich denke Variante zwei passt eher, oder? So hat der CPU Kühler mehr Luft um mal durchzuatmen (höhö ) und kühlt die Festplatte gleich noch etwas mit. Der SSD sind Temperatur und Vibrationen vom Laufwerk ja so ziemlich egal.


Wenn es denn die Lösung mit Laufwerk wird  Und ich die SSD am Laufwerk befestigt bekomme.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja es gibt zwei kleine LEDs für WLAN und HDD


Ne Idee für was man die verwenden könnte? 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Zum Board - das ist komischerweise oft so, dass gerade bei solchen Platinen wo man noch ein paar Watt mehr sparen möchte, man die Spannungen nicht nach unten korrigieren kann. Ich kenns nur von Sockel AM2- und 775-Zeiten und dachte es hat sich mittlerweile etwas gebessert, aber scheinbar nicht  Aber das mit der neuen CPU klingt gut  Da dürfte der Lüfter doch nur sehr minimal arbeiten müssen, oder? Hast du vor sonst noch irgendwo für Kühlung zu sorgen? Am Netzteil vielleicht?


Leider nicht. Wobei ich es selbst nicht verstehe warum ich zum Untertakten n Highend-Board brauche, aber mit den Billigteilen übertakten kann.
Zusätzliche Lüftung ist bisher nicht angedacht, die CPU lief mit einem Macho auch schon mal rein passiv. Wenn es nötig wird, kann ich vorne oder auf der ODD-Seite noch was mit 40er Lüftern machen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Zwecks Sensor - seis drum, wenns ein Sony Mitarbeiter sagt wirds wohl so sein, macht für mich, nachdem was ich gesehen hab trotzdem nicht soviel Sinn


Wobei ich dem auch nicht alles glauben würde


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*



Noctua schrieb:


> Wenn es denn die Lösung mit Laufwerk wird  Und ich die SSD am Laufwerk befestigt bekomme.



Wenn das Laufwerk nicht ab und an vibrieren würde, hätte ich gesagt papp die SSD mit doppelseitigem Klebeband unten dran aber so... hmm. Aber mit ein paar gewinkelten Blechen und dem ein doer anderen U-Profil lässt sich doch da sicher was richten oder?



Noctua schrieb:


> Ne Idee für was man die verwenden könnte?



Ich dachte ja dran, das LAN Licht durchzuschleifen, aber du magst ja nicht^^ Das WiFi Modul hat keine LEDs dran oder Lötpunkte dafür? Also das HDD Licht würde ich ja wirklich auch mit der Festplatte verbinden und das Laufwerkslicht mit dem ODD (ja in meiner Welt baust du das ODD ein!  )



Noctua schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Wobei ich es selbst nicht verstehe warum ich zum Untertakten n Highend-Board brauche, aber mit den Billigteilen übertakten kann.
> Zusätzliche Lüftung ist bisher nicht angedacht, die CPU lief mit einem Macho auch schon mal rein passiv. Wenn es nötig wird, kann ich vorne oder auf der ODD-Seite noch was mit 40er Lüftern machen.



Eigentlich sollte das reichen, du musst nur aufpassen, dass sich warme Luft nicht an empfindlichen Stellen (Netzteil, Festplatte) sammeln kann (so wie das Gehäuse aufgebaut ist, kann das an ein oder anderer Stelle schon vorkommen. Der Noctua sollte eigentlich recht gut ansaugen und die Luft wieder raus drücken können.



Noctua schrieb:


> Wobei ich dem auch nicht alles glauben würde


 
Naja demnach müsste die "Wärme" über mehrere Zentimeter und mit leichten Luftpolstern an den Übergangsstellen übertragen werden bis sie die Platine selbst erreicht. Also eher nicht, zumindest dürfte das nicht in einem Sekundenbruchteil passieren.


----------



## Noctua (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wenn das Laufwerk nicht ab und an vibrieren würde, hätte ich gesagt papp die SSD mit doppelseitigem Klebeband unten dran aber so... hmm. Aber mit ein paar gewinkelten Blechen und dem ein doer anderen U-Profil lässt sich doch da sicher was richten oder?


Vor den Vibrationen hätte ich weniger Angst, mehr vor den Temperaturen im Gehäuse. Mit einem S-Profil lässt sich evtl was machen, wenn ich denn weiss wie ich das ODD befestige. Aber ich glaube damit beschäftigte ich mich dann, wenn ich in meiner Welt auch ein ODD einbaue 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja dran, das LAN Licht durchzuschleifen, aber du magst ja nicht^^ Das WiFi Modul hat keine LEDs dran oder Lötpunkte dafür? Also das HDD Licht würde ich ja wirklich auch mit der Festplatte verbinden und das Laufwerkslicht mit dem ODD (ja in meiner Welt baust du das ODD ein!  )


Naja, erstens müsste ich dafür doch am Board rumlöten, oder? Und da geht bei mir eher was kaputt. Zudem nervt mich das LAN-Geblinke mehr als das ich es schön finde 
Das Board hat kein WLAN-Model (es ist nur das P8H77-I) und ich nutze auch kein WLAN sondern Gigabit-LAN. Nicht umsonst hängt ein 8er Switch im TV-Schrank.
Aber vielleicht kann ich den IR-Empfänger der Mediacenter-FB dahinter anbringen. (Ich hatte auch überlegt die Original-PS3-FB per Bluetooth zu verwenden, damit kann ich das System nicht aus dem Standby holen)



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das reichen, du musst nur aufpassen, dass sich warme Luft nicht an empfindlichen Stellen (Netzteil, Festplatte) sammeln kann (so wie das Gehäuse aufgebaut ist, kann das an ein oder anderer Stelle schon vorkommen. Der Noctua sollte eigentlich recht gut ansaugen und die Luft wieder raus drücken können.


Für den Notfall passen an der Seite mit den Lüftungsschlitzen ja noch genug 40er hin. Aber eigentlich sollte alles klappen, so viele Hitzequellen gibt es ja nicht.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja demnach müsste die "Wärme" über mehrere Zentimeter und mit leichten Luftpolstern an den Übergangsstellen übertragen werden bis sie die Platine selbst erreicht. Also eher nicht, zumindest dürfte das nicht in einem Sekundenbruchteil passieren.


Von den Kontakten für ein Blech zum Mainboard und wird dort mit Federkraft auf die entsprechenden Board-Kontakte gedrückt. Luftpolster gab es da keine. Und nach diesem Prinzip will ich dann auch "meine" Schaltung daran anschliessen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Mit Luftpolster meinte ich auf molekularer Ebene, also die Metallkontakte liegen auf, aber optimal für den Wärmetransport ist das doch sicher nicht?! Deswegen würde ich ja auf kapazitiv tippen (so wie du es auch machen willst).


----------



## Noctua (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Mit Luftpolster meinte ich auf molekularer Ebene, also die Metallkontakte liegen auf, aber optimal für den Wärmetransport ist das doch sicher nicht?! Deswegen würde ich ja auf kapazitiv tippen (so wie du es auch machen willst).


Das klingt auch plausibler. 

BTW: Netzteil ist bestellt. Mal schauen wie schnell Alternate liefert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Na wenns verfügbar ist und die Zahlungsart nicht zu ausgefallen, ist Alternate sehr schnell.


----------



## Noctua (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Angeblich auf Lager und Paypal. Meine bisherigen zwei Bestellungen verliefen problemlos. Na dann mal Daumen drücken.

Achja, ich bin schon auf dem Weg in deine Welt 
In ein paar Tagen bin ich wohl dort angekommen.


----------



## Noctua (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Das Paket von Alternate ist wohl in der Auslieferung. Mit viel Glück kommt es morgen schon an.
Für die die Festplattenhalterung ist mir noch eine Idee gekommen. Mehr dazu nachher wenn ich zu Hause bin.

Welches SlotIn-DVD-Laufwerk kannst du denn empfehlen? Taugt Teac noch was?

Was hälst du von einer roten Power-LED und weissen HDD/ODD-LEDs?
Sobald das Netzteil, die HDD und SSD verbaut sind, werde ich die Bestellung bei Reichelt über LED, Kabel und Bauteile für die Schaltung zusammenstellen und bestellen.


----------



## Noctua (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Die Idee bzgl. der Festplatteninstallation ist mir heute noch gekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Passt das dann eigentlich  noch mit den anderen Komponenten?


----------



## Noctua (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Passt das dann eigentlich  noch mit den anderen Komponenten?


Müsste eigentlich alles passen. Über dem CPU-Lüfter dürfte dann noch knapp 1cm Platz sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Die Anordnung der Festplatten find ich gut, sollte so am besten den Platz ausnutzen.



Noctua schrieb:


> Das Paket von Alternate ist wohl in der Auslieferung. Mit viel Glück kommt es morgen schon an.



Na das hört man doch gern 



Noctua schrieb:


> Welches SlotIn-DVD-Laufwerk kannst du denn empfehlen? Taugt Teac noch was?



Also ich hab ein Slot-In BluRay Leser von Teac, funktioniert mit allen Scheiben ohne Probleme und ist noch vertretbar was die Geräuschkulisse angeht. Da das aber schon ein paar Jährchen alt ist, wird man das nicht mehr kaufen können. Entweder ist es das hier sogar, oder halt ein Nachfolgemodell: http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/40439/Teac+BD-C24SS-A93.article



Noctua schrieb:


> Was hälst du von einer roten Power-LED und weissen HDD/ODD-LEDs?



Da ich weiß, dass es mit orange cool aussieht, dürfte es mit rot auch richtig chic werden  Ich segne das so ab 



Noctua schrieb:


> Sobald das Netzteil, die HDD und SSD verbaut sind, werde ich die Bestellung bei Reichelt über LED, Kabel und Bauteile für die Schaltung zusammenstellen und bestellen.



Reichelt ->  Fein, postest du die Einkaufsliste hier? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Noctua schrieb:


> Achja, ich bin schon auf dem Weg in deine Welt
> In ein paar Tagen bin ich wohl dort angekommen.



Na dann komm hinüber


----------



## Noctua (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Anordnung der Festplatten find ich gut, sollte so am besten den Platz ausnutzen.


Dachte ich mir auch. Und warum nicht was vorhandenes nutzen. Sobald das Netzteil eingebaut ist, werde ich mich an die Platten machen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Na das hört man doch gern


Heute Morgen hat mir der nette Postbote ein Paket übergeben. Was da wohl drin ist? 
Heute Abend mehr dazu 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein Slot-In BluRay Leser von Teac, funktioniert mit allen Scheiben ohne Probleme und ist noch vertretbar was die Geräuschkulisse angeht. Da das aber schon ein paar Jährchen alt ist, wird man das nicht mehr kaufen können. Entweder ist es das hier sogar, oder halt ein Nachfolgemodell: http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/40439/Teac+BD-C24SS-A93.article


Naja, neben PS3 und 2 externen BD-Laufwerken habe ich auch noch einen BD-Player da stehen (die PS3 fat war zu laut, über PC war zu umständlich). Daher hatte ich eher nur an ein DVD-Brenner gedacht, zumal eine MCE-taugliche BD-Software auch nochmal mit knapp 90 zu Buche schlägt. Ich dachte an diesen hier: TEAC DV-W28SS-R93/V93 Slim Slot-In, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Den würde ich sogar bei nem Shop um die Ecke bekommen. (Ja, wenn möglich und nicht zu teuer kaufe ich lieber lokal)



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Da ich weiß, dass es mit orange cool aussieht, dürfte es mit rot auch richtig chic werden  Ich segne das so ab


Weiss und Orange habe ich am Laptop, aber es passt halt nicht ganz zum HiFi/TV-Bereich. Bei der funktionierenden PS3 ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Power-LED im Standby rot und im Betrieb grün leuchtet. Sowas in der Art könnte ich ja auch umsetzen. Wo bekommt man bei einem ausgeschaltetem PC 12V her? Und wo im Standby?
EDIT: 5V bekomme ich über das lila Kabel des 24pol ATX-Steckers.
Achja, falls das mit dem IR-Empfänger nicht klappt, könnte ich zumindest die Status-LED als 4te LED nach aussen führen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Reichelt ->  Fein, postest du die Einkaufsliste hier? Würde mich mal interessieren.


Na wo denn sonst? ^^
Conrad ist zu teuer und vor Ort ist selten alles verfügbar.
Natürlich werde ich die Einkaufsliste posten. Aber das dürfte noch 1-2 Wochen dauern, da noch nicht alles durchgeplant ist.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Na dann komm hinüber


 *g* Gibt es da Eis?


----------



## Noctua (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - kurzes Statusupdate*

Wie schon geschrieben war heute morgen der Postbote mit einem Paket da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hervor kam diese unscheinbare braune Verpackung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darin enthalten waren das externe Netzteil, der interne DC-DC-Wandler und ein paar Kabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gab es beim ersten Passversuch den ersten Fail.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 24-pol Kabel ist zu kurz 
Und nun? Verlängerungskabel oder näher ans Board?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CmdCobra (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil da, erster Fail*

Hallo Noctua,


schönes Projekt was du dir das ausgedacht hast, bei uns würden dann zwei PS3
unter dem TV stehen ... hmm nen alten NES oder Gamecube ...

Das mit dem ATX Kabel kann schon mal passieren  

Ich würde es ausprobieren, wie es mit der anderen Hardware passt. Wenn das alles zu eng
wird mit dem kurzen 24-poligen Kabel, dann würde ich es verlängern. Verlängern würde ich
es auch wenn man es durch nen Fenster in der Playsi sehen könnte, schön gesleeved und
verlegt ..

der Commander


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juli 2013)

Pc im snes hat hier auch schon jmd gemacht

Versuch doch die Platine hochkant zu befestigen. Eventuell reicht das Kabel dann, da es ja keinen bogen mehr macht. Zumindest auf der einen seite


----------



## Noctua (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil da, erster Fail*

So, nach der Klebeaktion von letzter Nacht gibt es wieder neue Bilder.

Eigentlich wollte ich den DC-DC-Wandler ganz links anbringen. Durch das kurze ATX-Kabel musste ich ihn allerdings sehr nah am Mainboard anbringen. Aber so passt es auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier wird der der 12V-Anschluss für das externe Netzteil rausgeführt. Eigentlich wollte ich ihn auf der anderen Seite des Boards rausführen, aber dafür ist das Kabel zu kurz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schaut das Ganze dann von hinten aus. Ein kleinen Fail gab es beim Bohren des Loches. Dabei ist die Rückblende am Übergang vom dünnen Steg zur dicken Stelle gebrochen. Mit Kleber konnte ich die Stelle aber gut fixen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Festplattenhalterungen habe ich angeklebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HDD kann ich schön ein- und ausfädeln. Durch die Entkopplung sollte sie auch relativ leise betrieben werden können. Für die SSD habe ich den Original-Festplattenrahmen der PS3 angepasst. Die Klebegummis verhindern, dass der Rahmen am Gehäuse klappert, wenn ich die PS3 drehe.

Und so schauen die Platten dann im eingebauten Zustand aus. Der dritte SATA-Stromanschluss dient dann für das ODD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment kopiere ich noch die alten 3,5"-Platte auf die 2,5"-Platte und baue dann Gehäuse dann mal provesorisch zusammen.


@CmdCobra: Man wird in die PS3 nicht reinschauen können, da sie von aussen soweit wie möglich im Originalzustand bleiben soll.
Und eine PS3 Superslim steht ja trotzdem noch neben dem TV


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil da, erster Fail*

Schade mit dem ATX-Kabel, an sich nicht weiter tragisch, musst natürlich nur schauen, dass sich da beide Komponenten nicht gegenseitig hoch heizen, wobei ich gerade echt überfragt bin wie warm so ein kleines Netzteil wird. Ich hatte mal so ein Steckmodell mit 90W, dass so mit 50-60% teilweise belastet wurde, und das war immer angenehm kühl.

Die Festplattenhalterung gefällt mir echt gut, vor allem da ne Entkopplung auf so kleinem Raum zu realisieren  Was für ein Modell war das doch gleich 7200 oder 5400 rpm?

Viel Spaß weiterhin, ich bleib dran 

P.S.: Ja in meiner Welt gibts viel Eis


----------



## Noctua (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil da, erster Fail*

So, der erste Test mit 15min in Prime95 bei geschlossenem Gehäuse war nicht so erfolgreich:

Gehäuseinnentemperatur: 45°C (auch DC-DC-Wandler, SSD)
CPU: 85°C

Und die Halterung für die SSD hat nicht gehalten und ist abgestürzt. So wurde der CPU-Kühler zusätzlich noch blockiert.

Jetzt geht es darum eine neue Halterung für die SSD zu finden und eine Lösung für die Gehäusebelüftung zu finden. Auch wenn es mit 26°C zur Zeit im Wohnzimmer sehr warm ist und die CPU selten unter Volllast laufen wird, ist dies kein haltbarer Zustand. Der Verbrauch lag bei knapp unter 60W aus der Dose.

Die alte war eine Samsung F2 500GB Green 3,5" 5400rpm und die neue ist die OEM aus meinem Laptop, eine Toshiba 320GB mit 5400rpm.

Soso, da gibt's Eis. Sehr gut, jetzt aber erst einmal das Belüftungsthema angehen.
EDIT: Ein Idee wäre dieser 40mm Lüfter.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil da, erster Fail*

die lüfter sollen sogar erträglich sein von der lautstärke


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Die Lüfter sind die leisesten 40mm Lüfter die es gibt, habe sie selbst schon ein paar Mal verbaut, hört man nicht 

Aber machen halt auch nicht allzu viel Druck, zum Luftumwälzen und raus saugen reichts aber.


----------



## Noctua (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Ich weiß dass sie kaum Durchzug haben. Aber ich denke das ist nicht das Problem. Ich denke es muss nur etwas Luftzug ins Gehäuse, so steht die Luft. Beim Node 304 ging es ja auch semi-passiv, nur hat da ein langsamer 120er die Luft umgewälzt.
Morgen werde ich den CPU-Kühler nochmal um 90° drehen, vielleicht bringt das ja was. 
Hinten links neben dem MB passt locker noch n 40er rein.


----------



## Noctua (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Zitat auf der Reichelt-HP: "z.Zt. ausverkauft"


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Boar ärgerlich, aber kenne ich gut. Bei mir sind in einer Produktkategorie auch schon öfters genau die Bauteile ausverkauft gewesen, die ich brauchte. Die Alternativen dazu passten entweder von den Werten nicht, kosteten immens mehr oder waren schlichtweg nicht existent.

Der Vorteil bei den Noiseblockern ist, dass sie so dünn sind. I.d.R. sind die leisen Lüftern dicker, da sie wohl die "niedrigen" (bei der Größe sind ja schon 2000rpm wenig) Umdrehungen durch Druck und lange Lüfterblätter ausgleichen müssen.


----------



## Noctua (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Eine Alternative wäre evtl der um einiges teurere Noctua NF-A4x10. Aber immerhin würde ich den bei einem Shop um die Ecke bekommen.
Ich hab die SSD gestern nochmal wo anders untergebracht und einen Test mit einem 80x10mm Lüfter den ich aussen vor den hinteren Schlitz gehalten habe gemacht. Das Ergebnis waren eine Temperaturdifferenz von 20K. Wenn ich hinten einen 40er rausblasen lasse, sollte das wohl reichen. Die CPU-Temp stagniert ja bei 85°C ohne Throttling und das Problem wird wohl die stehende Luft im Kunststoff-Case sein.

Achja falls es wen interessiert: Kurz nach dem Start von Prime lag die Temperatur bei 55°C und der Verbrauch bei 56W, nach 15min bei 85°C und 60W.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Du machst deinem Namen also alle Ehre  Im ernst, schaut vielversprechend aus der Lüfter, ich würde mal noch die zwei verfügbaren SilenX Modelle in den Raum werfen, je nachdem wie dick sie sein dürfen: SilenX iXtrema Pro 40mm (IXP-13-14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und SilenX iXtrema Pro 40mm (IXP-11-14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Sehen zwar etwas "billig" aus, aber die Leistung ist top.


----------



## Noctua (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Naja, der Nick hat nix mit der Firma zu tun, sondern kommt daher dass Noctua lateinisch für Nachteule ist und ich je eher ein nachtaktives Wesen bin 
Auch wenn es komisch klingt, aber in dem System verbaue ich das erstmal Kühler/Lüftervon Noctua. Im Mainsystem ist ein Prolimatech Kühlkörper mit eLoops verbaut.

Mit SilenX hatte ich auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit 80x10mm Lüfter für mein Xaser II anno dazumal gemacht. Auf den Noctua bin ich gekommen, weil er in der Region sofort lieferbar war


----------



## Noctua (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Auf dem Heimweg bin ich noch einen kleinen Umweg über die Stadt gefahren und habe dieses Schmuckstück erbeutet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut wird es dann später


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

Oh Mann, wenn man sieht, dass der Lüfter selbst vielleicht ein Zehntel der ganzen Packung ausmacht  Aber schaut super aus, schön hochwertig wie man es von Noctua kennt


----------



## Noctua (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Netzteil + Laufwerke eingebaut und erster Funktionstest*

So, gebracht hat der Lüfter nicht wirklich was. Öffne ich den Deckel fällt die Temperatur dann aber sehr schnell. Auch ein vorgehaltener 80er links bringt nicht allzuviel. Jetzt bin ich am planen und überlegen wie ich das Problem in den Griff bekommme.
Beim Aufnehmen gestern Abend lag die CPU-Temperatur bei 57°C und der Verbrauch bei 24W. Der Verbrauch ist super, die Temperatur nicht. Das Hauptproblem ist die Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen.

Bisher sind mir folgende Ideen gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Querstreben links (rote Markierung) werde ich raustrennen. Damit sollte der Luftfluss dort nicht mehr so stark gebremst werden. Zusätzlich habe ich dafür den CPU-Kühler um 90° gedreht.
Der 40er Lüfter soll jetzt links vom Mainboard (lila Markierung) untergebracht werden und einen vollen Ausschnitt in der Verblendung bekommen. Der 12V-Anschluss soll dafür auf die rechte Seite des Mainboards (grüne Markierung) wandern. Dazu muss ich das Kabel leider über das Board legen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch bei der SSD-Halterung gab es Probleme. Da unter der HDD noch Platz war, habe ich die SSD da drunter geschoben. Ganz zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht, aber als Notlösung geht es erst einmal.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Verbesserungen an der Kühlung notwendig*

Das ist ja mistig, dass der Lüfter bisher nix bringt. Ich sehe aber auch gerade, dass du eine andere (ältere?) Revision der PS3 hast, dieser Kunststoffsteg auf der linken Seite ist bei mir gar nicht existent, bei meiner ist dort freie Bahn bis zu dem Gitter im Gehäuse, da hier der Originallüfter die Lauft raus gedrückt hat. Stellst du den PC dann eigentlich hin? Wenn ja dann müsste allein durch Konvektion ein Teil der Wärme auf der linken Seite (die ja dann oben ist) entweichen.

Die Position des 40mm Lüfters macht Sinn, so wird Wärme vom Netzteil gleich raus befördert, zusätzlich dazu noch die vom CPU-Kühler. Dass das 12V Kabel über das Mainboard läuft finde ich jetzt nicht tragisch, die Spannungsversorgung liegt auf der linken Seite unter dem Kabel sollte sich somit kaum Hitze stauen, die paar extra Chips werden nicht verglühen


----------



## Noctua (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Verbesserungen an der Kühlung notwendig*

@euMelBeumel: Ist die v3 (die PS3 fat mit 40GB). Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man dort einiges geändert hat. Geplant ist ja, dass sie in beiden Positionen betrieben werden kann. Aber vorerst wollte ich sie stehend verwenden.

Beim Umbau heute gab es den nächsten grossen Fail. Leider waren die Anschlüsse der Kabel an der Buchse von Haus aus schon wackelig. Und wie sollte es natürlich anders kommen, ein Anschluss ist abgebrochen. Leider lässt es sich nicht ohne weiteres wieder anlöten. Mal schauen ob ich bei Reichelt eine Ersatzbuche finden. Zudem werde ich Chieftec mal anschreiben, sehe da aber kaum Hoffnung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie mag mich das Projekt nicht. 

EDIT: Bei Reichelt scheint es wohl die passenden Ersatzbuchsen zu geben. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich das Anschlusskabel gleich verlängern und hinter dem Board langlegen. Zur Sicherheit werde ich da aber gleich mehrere bestellen. 

Edit 2: Fehler behoben.


----------



## Noctua (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Der Lüfterausschnitt ist fertig und die Halterung eingeklebt Jetzt spürt man auch einen leichten Luftzug beim 40mm Lüfter. Fotos gibt es heute keine, da im Moment alles nur provesorisch zusammengebaut ist.

Chieftec habe ich angeschrieben, mal schauen ob die sich melden. Bei Conrad gibt es leider keine Ersatzbuxen, so dass ich die Reicheltbestellung vorziehen muss. Daher jetzt wieder die LED-Frage. Rot für LED und weiß oder rot für die für die HDD. Jetzt fehlen noch die LEDs für ODD und den IR-Empfänger, wobei Power- und ODD-LED rechts im Deckel und die anderen beiden links unten im Bodenteil als Gruppe plaziert werden.

Weiß jemand wie die Unterbringung des Auswurfknopfes und der LED bei Slim-SlotIn-Laufwerken ist? Bei meinem mit Schublade komme ich ohne zerlegen nicht an die Lötstellen 

Demnächst will ich den internen Einbau des externen IR-Empfängers angehen. Dabei will ich ihn auch von USB-Stecker auf internen USB-Anschluss umstellen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2013)

Ich würde nur rote LEDs verwenden, die sind am angenehmsten für die augen


----------



## Noctua (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Bei allem rot könnte die Übersicht flöten gehen


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Dadurch, dass du ja die originalen Kunststoff-Leiter für die LEDs nutzen möchtest (?), sind eigentlich alle Farben recht angenehm fürs Auge, ich habe bei meiner sehr helle weiße SMD LEDs verlötet, die aber halt durch den "langen" Weg des Lichts und die unterschiedlichen Materialien einiges an Leuchtkraft einbüßen, und daher halt "nur" noch leuchten, aber nicht irgendwie penetrant das Zimmer ausleuchten o.ä.

Das mit der Buchse ist sehr ärgerlich, bei reichelt gibts auch nichts? Ist das denn keine genormte Universalbuchse?

Wegen dem Slot In Laufwerk: Wenn du vorn die Kunststoffblende entfernst, hast du dahinter unter dem eigentlichen Slot eine kleine Mini-Platine, die über ein Flachbandkabel mit dem Laufwerk selbst verbunden ist. Darauf finden sich ein kleiner Minitaster und eine SMD-LED. Ablöten kann man das alles, man muss aber schon etwas geschickter vorgehen, alles sehr beengt da. Solche kleinen Taster bekommt man auch nur schwerlich, selbst die SMD-Taster bei reichelt sind um einiges größer, bzw. höher.


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass du ja die originalen Kunststoff-Leiter für die LEDs nutzen möchtest (?), sind eigentlich alle Farben recht angenehm fürs Auge, ich habe bei meiner sehr helle weiße SMD LEDs verlötet, die aber halt durch den "langen" Weg des Lichts und die unterschiedlichen Materialien einiges an Leuchtkraft einbüßen, und daher halt "nur" noch leuchten, aber nicht irgendwie penetrant das Zimmer ausleuchten o.ä.


Genau so habe ich das geplant, bevorzugt nach Originalfarben der PS3 
Nein im Ernst, die Power-LED wollte ich auf jeden Fall rot machen, beim Rest bin ich mir noch unsicher.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das mit der Buchse ist sehr ärgerlich, bei reichelt gibts auch nichts? Ist das denn keine genormte Universalbuchse?


Ich meinte beim Reichelt gibt es wohl die passende Ersatzbuchse für unter 0,50 Euro, nur muss ich jetzt meine Reichelt-Bestellung vorziehen und dabei habe ich mich noch gar nicht überall entschieden (wie zB LED-Farben oder kann mir wer eine Platine ätzen oder nehme ich Lochplatine).
Beim Conrad gibt es leider keine, sonst hätte ich im Nürnberger Shop eine holen können.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wegen dem Slot In Laufwerk: Wenn du vorn die Kunststoffblende entfernst, hast du dahinter unter dem eigentlichen Slot eine kleine Mini-Platine, die über ein Flachbandkabel mit dem Laufwerk selbst verbunden ist. Darauf finden sich ein kleiner Minitaster und eine SMD-LED. Ablöten kann man das alles, man muss aber schon etwas geschickter vorgehen, alles sehr beengt da. Solche kleinen Taster bekommt man auch nur schwerlich, selbst die SMD-Taster bei reichelt sind um einiges größer, bzw. höher.


Ich will die es Laufwerks nicht ersetzen, sondern an die PS3 anpassen. Das heisst per kapazitiven Sensor auswerden und die LED wie oben beschrieben über die Kunstsoffleiter nach aussen führen. Und bei meinem Slimlaufwerk mit Schublade habe ich keinen Ansatzpunkt zum löten gefunden, beim Slotin ist das evtl. anders.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Bei den Farben bin ich echt überfragt, mach wie du es magst, aber rot für den Power LED macht schon Sinn. Ich weiß auch gar nicht mehr genau welche Farben die LEDs hatten... die Power war rot/grün und die ODD blau, aber die anderen? Grün oder orange? Oder beides? 

Platine ätzen ist was feines, aber ich schwöre nach wie vor auf Lochraster, macht einfach irgendwie mehr Spaß, und kann wenn mans ordentlich macht auch schön aussehen (auch wenn mans bei 90% der Anwendungen eh nie sieht )

Rauslöten musst du es natürlich nicht, aber z.B. kannst du ja die Lötpunkte abgreifen (so hab ichs auch schonmal gemacht). So kannst du die LED wie beim Original hinter dem Plexiglasstreifen platzieren und mit einem kapazitiven Taster kurzschließen und dennoch alles beim alten lassen.


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bei den Farben bin ich echt überfragt, mach wie du es magst, aber rot für den Power LED macht schon Sinn. Ich weiß auch gar nicht mehr genau welche Farben die LEDs hatten... die Power war rot/grün und die ODD blau, aber die anderen? Grün oder orange? Oder beides?


Bei der Superslim ist die HDD-LED orange, bei der Fat war es (glaube ich) weiß, bin mir aber selbst nicht mehr sicher. Ich versuche mir heute Abend mal Gedanken über die Farbgebung zu machen. Zudem suche ich im Moment noch an einer Schaltung und die Power-LED im Standby Rot und im Betrieb Grün leuchten zu lassen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Platine ätzen ist was feines, aber ich schwöre nach wie vor auf Lochraster, macht einfach irgendwie mehr Spaß, und kann wenn mans ordentlich macht auch schön aussehen (auch wenn mans bei 90% der Anwendungen eh nie sieht )


Mit ätzen könnte man halt platzsparender Arbeiten, aber dies wird jetzt eh meine erste Selbstbestückte Platine. Daher wird Lochraster wohl das Beste sein.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Rauslöten musst du es natürlich nicht, aber z.B. kannst du ja die Lötpunkte abgreifen (so hab ichs auch schonmal gemacht). So kannst du die LED wie beim Original hinter dem Plexiglasstreifen platzieren und mit einem kapazitiven Taster kurzschließen und dennoch alles beim alten lassen.


 Das ist jetzt die Frage, ob man da bei einem Slotin-Laufwerk ran kommt. Ich mache heute Abend mal ein Foto von meinem mit Schublade, dort komme ich da nämlich nicht ran. Bei einem normalen 5.25"-Laufwerk hatte ich das auch schon mal gemacht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Hmm weiß bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt, weil dann hätte ich nicht sämtliche SMD- LEDs rausgelötet^^ Aber wie gesagt ich kanns echt nicht genau sagen.

Hatte wie gesagt auch schonmal bei einem Slot-In die Tasterfunktion abgegriffen (zwei Litzen nach hinten zum Gehäuse verlegt um das Laufwerk mit einem "Fremdtaster" zu öffnen/schließen). Ging wunderbar. LED könnte halt fummelig werden, zumal solche Mini-Platinen oft mit ner Art Lack überzogen sind, damit nix kurzschließen kann.

Ich hatte schon einmal eine ähnliche Schaltung aufgebaut. Ich hatte 12V Betriebsspannung und 5V Stand-By-Spannung zur Verfügung, aber du hast ja mehrere 5V Schienen (Stand-By und Betrieb). Mithilfe von AND und NAND Gatter hab ich das damals gelöst. Sprich, wenn 5V am NAND anliegen (was sie ja immer tun wenn die "Konsole" am Strom hängt) dann leuchtet die Stand-By LED, wenn du dann einschaltest liegen dann noch zusätzlich "echte" 5V (vom Molex oder woher auch immer) an und das NAND schließt nicht mehr, währenddessen es beim AND genau so ist, dass natürlich jetzt beide Eingänge gespeist werden und somit die Betriebs-LED am Ausgang leuchtet. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren und lässt sich mit zwei ICs für ein paar Cent realisieren.


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Kannst du mir die Schaltung dafür mal (zur not auch per PN) zukommen lassen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Juli 2013)

Für Power in / Standby kann man doch eine von diesen wechsel-LEDs nehmen. Je nach Lösung leuchtet die anders.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Meinst du so eine DUO-LED? Da gibts aber das Problem, dass die Farbe die im Stand-By leuchtet auch im Betrieb leuchtet, da die 5V Stand-By ja immer anliegen (oder?).

@Noctua: ich hatte mir damals einfach was ausn paar Ideen zusammen geleiert, aber eigentlich müsste das so funktionieren (sehe Anhang).


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

ja, so eine meinte ich. aber da hast du recht, das habe ich nicht bedacht. gibt aber auch duo-leds mit drei drähten. also zweimal + und einmal -. wäre für den taster eigendlich ideal.


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Hey, danke für den Schaltplan. In diversen Steuerungstechnikprogrammiersprachen könnte ich es umsetzen, für die Hardware fehlt mir das Wissen irgendwie 

Bei Reichelt gibt es eine DUO-LED mit Rot/Blau mit 2 Pins. Dort leuchtet je nach Stromflussrichtung die eine oder andere Farbe. Kann ich die Anschlüsse 3 und 7 des 74HC 08 einfach invertiert an die LED löten oder kann es dadurch zu Schäden an den Bauteilen kommen?
Achja und brauche ich für die LED noch Vorwiderstände oder liegt an den Ausgängen der Bausteine schon die reduzierte Spannung an?


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

3pin duo-led's hab ich bei reichelt und bei conrad nur rot/grün, grün/gelb und rot/gelb gefunden


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> 3pin duo-led's hab ich bei reichelt und bei conrad nur rot/grün, grün/gelb und rot/gelb gefunden


 Grml...natürlich in Rot/Grün...Ich sollte Feierabend machen, Konzentration ist im Eimer -_-
Ich meinte diese hier mit 3mm, die mit 3Pins haben alle 5+mm Durchmesser.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

rot/gelb würde für pw-on/stby doch eher passen, oder? bleibt immernoch die frage, ob beim hochfahren der standby-strom abgeschaltet wird....


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Bei der Original-PS3 steht Rot für "Stanby" und Grün für "in Betrieb". Und daran wollte ich mich halten. Den Standbystrom wollte ich vom lila Kabel des 24pol ATX-Steckers abgreifen. Und soweit ich weiß, sollte der Strom im Betrieb weiterhin anliegen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

ah, okay. ich besitze keine konsole  das mit dem standby-strom kann man bestimmt auch irgendwie über eine schaltung regeln. der eumel  kennt da bestimmt auch was


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Also erstmal eins vorweg, so richtig der Schaltungsexperte bin ich nicht, komplexe Sachen überfordern mich wohl genauso wie euch^^ Solche recht simplen Schaltungen bekomme ich noch hin.

@Noctua: na wenn du schon weißt, wie AND und NAND funktionieren (sollte ja in jeder Sprache für Steuerungstechnik irgendwie mal vorkommen) ist das ja schon der wichtigste Grundstein. Dann muss man nur noch schauen, welches Bauteil die notwendigen Aufgaben erfüllt und das wars eigentlich schon. Wie gesagt bei solchen einfachen Schaltungen geht das, komplexe Dinge sind ne andere Geschichte und da gehts auch schon los. Die Idee mit der 2Pin Duo LED ist schön und gut und würde auch die Verkabelung erleichtern, aber ich weiß nicht genau ob die Gatter irgendwie verzögert schalten/sperren. Da müsste man dann mit Dioden arbeiten, was an sich auch kein Problem ist, aber auch nur wieder alles komplizierter macht.

Bei der PS3 selbst wurde auch mit zwei getrennten LEDs gearbeitet, und wahrscheinlich auch mit einer ähnlichen Schaltung wie der meinen oben. Sie ist einfach und billig.



Noctua schrieb:


> Bei Reichelt gibt es eine DUO-LED mit Rot/Blau mit 2 Pins. Dort leuchtet je nach Stromflussrichtung die eine oder andere Farbe. Kann ich die Anschlüsse 3 und 7 des 74HC 08 einfach invertiert an die LED löten oder kann es dadurch zu Schäden an den Bauteilen kommen?



Die LED einfach anders herum einlöten? Du meinst die Duo LED oder eine normale? Bei der Duo würde dann eine Farbe leuchten, aber bei einer normalen würde nichts leuchten und die LED irgendwann den Geist aufgaben, durch die Verpolung. Wie wäre es mit einer 3 Pin Duo-LED? Es müssen ja keine zwei separaten LEDs sein, meine Schaltung sollte auch mit so einer funktionieren, schließlich teilen sich die beiden LEDs in der Duo LED nur die Masse, wie bei meiner Schaltung auch. Was spricht denn gegen 5mm LEDs?



Noctua schrieb:


> Achja und brauche ich für die LED noch Vorwiderstände oder liegt an den Ausgängen der Bausteine schon die reduzierte Spannung an?



Die ICs geben die Versorgungsspannung +/-10% Toleranz aus, sprich 5V, du brauchst also Vorwiderstände.


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also erstmal eins vorweg, so richtig der Schaltungsexperte bin ich nicht, komplexe Sachen überfordern mich wohl genauso wie euch^^ Solche recht simplen Schaltungen bekomme ich noch hin.


In der Theorie ist vieles kein Problem. Aber ich denke schon zu sehr in der Sprache unserer Steuerungssoftware (dort könnte man z.B. mit Switches oder FlipFlops arbeiten). Aber ich werde mir das Projekt jetzt mal als Anreiz dafür nehmen, mich mal näher mit solchen Hardwareschaltungen zu beschäftigen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bei der PS3 selbst wurde auch mit zwei getrennten LEDs gearbeitet, und wahrscheinlich auch mit einer ähnlichen Schaltung wie der meinen oben. Sie ist einfach und billig.


Das Problem ist, dass keine 2 LEDs reinpassen.
Ich würde morgen mal zu einem älteren Kollegen (der ist leider nur noch selten im Büro) der sich noch mit analoger Schaltungstechnik auskennt gehen und ihm anhand deiner Schaltung mal nach Rat fragen. Ist das Ok für dich?



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die LED einfach anders herum einlöten? Du meinst die Duo LED oder eine normale? Bei der Duo würde dann eine Farbe leuchten, aber bei einer normalen würde nichts leuchten und die LED irgendwann den Geist aufgaben, durch die Verpolung.


Diese Duo-LED kann man ja von beiden Seiten aus befeuern, da leuchtet dann einfach die andere Farbe. Die Frage ist dann nur, wie reagieren die Bausteine wenn in einen Ausgang plötzlich etwas reinkommt.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer 3 Pin Duo-LED? Es müssen ja keine zwei separaten LEDs sein, meine Schaltung sollte auch mit so einer funktionieren, schließlich teilen sich die beiden LEDs in der Duo LED nur die Masse, wie bei meiner Schaltung auch. Was spricht denn gegen 5mm LEDs?


Der Platz (zumindest im Deckel), siehe Foto. Ich finde mit einer 3mm LED wird es schon eng.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die ICs geben die Versorgungsspannung +/-10% Toleranz aus, sprich 5V, du brauchst also Vorwiderstände.


Danke für die Info.


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also erstmal eins vorweg, so richtig der Schaltungsexperte bin ich nicht, komplexe Sachen überfordern mich wohl genauso wie euch^^ Solche recht simplen Schaltungen bekomme ich noch hin.


In der Theorie ist vieles kein Problem. Aber ich denke schon zu sehr in der Sprache unserer Steuerungssoftware (dort könnte man z.B. mit Switches oder FlipFlops arbeiten). Aber ich werde mir das Projekt jetzt mal als Anreiz dafür nehmen, mich mal näher mit solchen Hardwareschaltungen zu beschäftigen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bei der PS3 selbst wurde auch mit zwei getrennten LEDs gearbeitet, und wahrscheinlich auch mit einer ähnlichen Schaltung wie der meinen oben. Sie ist einfach und billig.


Das Problem ist, dass keine 2 LEDs reinpassen.
Ich würde morgen mal zu einem älteren Kollegen (der ist leider nur noch selten im Büro) der sich noch mit analoger Schaltungstechnik auskennt gehen und ihm anhand deiner Schaltung mal nach Rat fragen. Ist das Ok für dich?



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die LED einfach anders herum einlöten? Du meinst die Duo LED oder eine normale? Bei der Duo würde dann eine Farbe leuchten, aber bei einer normalen würde nichts leuchten und die LED irgendwann den Geist aufgaben, durch die Verpolung.


Diese Duo-LED kann man ja von beiden Seiten aus befeuern, da leuchtet dann einfach die andere Farbe. Die Frage ist dann nur, wie reagieren die Bausteine wenn in einen Ausgang plötzlich etwas reinkommt.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer 3 Pin Duo-LED? Es müssen ja keine zwei separaten LEDs sein, meine Schaltung sollte auch mit so einer funktionieren, schließlich teilen sich die beiden LEDs in der Duo LED nur die Masse, wie bei meiner Schaltung auch. Was spricht denn gegen 5mm LEDs?


Der Platz (zumindest im Deckel), siehe Foto. Ich finde mit einer 3mm LED wird es schon eng.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5mm Innen, 3mm Aussen



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die ICs geben die Versorgungsspannung +/-10% Toleranz aus, sprich 5V, du brauchst also Vorwiderstände.


Danke für die Info.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*



Noctua schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass keine 2 LEDs reinpassen.
> Ich würde morgen mal zu einem älteren Kollegen (der ist leider nur noch selten im Büro) der sich noch mit analoger Schaltungstechnik auskennt gehen und ihm anhand deiner Schaltung mal nach Rat fragen. Ist das Ok für dich?



Natürlich ist das ok. Für die Schaltung würde ich nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, bei mir lief es ohne Probleme. Ob das aber "sauber" konstruiert ist? Wer weiß. Frag lieber deinen Kollegen, möchte hier kein Falschwissen verbreiten.



Noctua schrieb:


> Diese Duo-LED kann man ja von beiden Seiten aus befeuern, da leuchtet dann einfach die andere Farbe. Die Frage ist dann nur, wie reagieren die Bausteine wenn in einen Ausgang plötzlich etwas reinkommt.



Ja ist richtig, ich könnte dir auch noch schnell eine fixe Schaltung dafür zeichnen, nur brauchst du dann wieder beide ICs und die Frage ist halt, ob es sauber ist (da ich nicht weiß ob die verzögern beim schalten/Sperren und/oder nach schwingen). Und der IC nimmt einen Strom am Ausgang sicher nicht allzu freundlich an :/




Noctua schrieb:


> Der Platz (zumindest im Deckel), siehe Foto. Ich finde mit einer 3mm LED wird es schon eng.



Ich vergas, bei dir waren die LEDs ja anders angeordnet. ICh geh immer nur von meiner Version aus (ich glaube v4 Fat ist es). Wären denn SMD-LEDs eine Option? Denn die bekommst du garantiert da rein. Wird nur ne Fummelei, vor allem das Löten^^


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich vergas, bei dir waren die LEDs ja anders angeordnet. ICh geh immer nur von meiner Version aus (ich glaube v4 Fat ist es). Wären denn SMD-LEDs eine Option? Denn die bekommst du garantiert da rein. Wird nur ne Fummelei, vor allem das Löten^^


Ja, ich habe noch die v3. Ja wäre sie, wobei ich aber nur ein schlechter Gelegenheitslöter bin 
Naja mal schauen was mein Kollege morgen vorschlägt. Ansonsten baue ich auf deiner Lösung auf und werde morgen Abend dann bestellen.


----------



## Noctua (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

So, ich habe mit dem Kollegen zusammen eine Schaltung nur mit dem 74HCT 03 für eine 3Pin-LED bzw. 2 LEDs entworfen. Für die umpolbare LED wäre die Schaltung zu komplex geworden.
Womit hast du die Schaltung gezeichnet? Dann könnte ich mal "meine" Variante posten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Ganz klassisch mit Paint.net xD

Klingt schonmal gut


----------



## Noctua (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Das Grillen mit den Kollegen hat länger gedauert als gedacht. Heute mache ich am System gar nix mehr, erst morgen wieder.
@euMelBeumel: Ich melde mich morgen nochmal wegen der PN.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Also bei dem Wetter hat Grillen ja wohl eindeutig den Vorzug 

Danke für die PN, postest du noch den Schaltplan? Von mir aus auch aufgekritzelt, ich hab ne Idee, würde gern sehen wie ihr es gemacht habt 

Edit: das ist mir gerade so eingefallen, schaut der auch so ähnlich aus? Warum ich da nicht vorher drauf gekommen bin


----------



## Noctua (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

So ähnlich 
Hast du bei der Skizze davor echt alle kleinen Eingangsfelder von Hand gezeichnet oder hast du da ne fertige LIB für?


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Meinst du den IC? Da hab ich ne "leere" Schablone aufm PC, die nehm ich immer gern  Der Rest war bis auf die LEDs von Hand ;D

Eigentlich bin ich der klassische Bleistiftzeichner, aber mit dem ganzen Einscannen, etc. hab ichs nicht so, da mach ich das lieber so


----------



## Noctua (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Danke, kannst du die LEDs auch noch anhängen? Dann bastel ich heute Abend daheim was


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Ich bastel dir nen Plan zusammen  Editiere es dann hier rein

Edit: so hier, das sollte am platzsparendsten sein, ich würde es auch genauso löten. Bin jetzt von einer 3 Pin Duo-LED ausgegangen, funktioniert natürlich auch für zwei einzelne (was anderes ist so eine Duo ja auch nicht^^), natürlich auf Polung achten.

Edit2: Weil ich mal so nett bin, hab ich noch nen Lötplan angehangen. Sprich so sollte die Platine von unten aussehen (IC und LED natürlich richtig anschließen).


----------



## Noctua (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Die Schaltung ist mit einem 74HCT 03 (NAND)?
Da müsstest du doch den Ausgang zur Standby-LED auf beide Eingänge für die andere LED legen können.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Ja stimmt, so gehts auch  Vom Lötaufwand nimmt sich das nichts


----------



## Noctua (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Ich glaube ich habe in der Schaltung noch n Denkfehler drin -_-
Wie ist die Funktionsweise des 74HCT 03 nochmal. Wenn beide Eingänge beschaltet sind, dann wird das Signal am geschalteten Pin auf GND geschaltet, oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Genau, wenn beide Eingänge ein high bekommen, dann liegt am Ausgang ein low (~0V) an. Liegt an mind. einem Eingang ein low an, dann gibt der IC am Ausgang die Betriebsspannung aus.


----------



## Noctua (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Also das was am Pin 14 (VCC) reingeht?


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Genau, das kommt an jedem Ausgang am IC wieder raus (mit Toleranzabweichung), das wären dann Pin 3, 6, 8 und 11.


----------



## Noctua (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

Ich habe mich vorhin nochmal mit dem Kollegen hingesetzt. Das wäre die finale Schaltung mit einem 74HCT03 nach seinen Vorschlägen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das System an ist (Eingang 1 und 2 sind 1), wird der Ausgang 3 auf Masse geschaltet und die LED leuchtet. Sperrt der Ausgang (weil Eingang 2 0 ist) werden die Eingänge 4 und 5 1 und somit der Ausgang 6 auf Masse geschaltet und die Standby-LED leuchtet. Die Eingänge 9, 10, 12 und 13 sind auf Masse geschalten, da in der Schaltungstechnik offene Eingänge nicht erlaubt sind.

Heute Abend schau ich mal nach den LED und berechne dann die entsprechenden Widerstände. Anschliessend sollte die Bestellung dann heute rausgehen.


----------



## Noctua (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - nächster Fail*

So, die Reicheltbestellung ist raus. Wie gewünscht die Bestellliste.
Die externe Festplatte, den USB-Hub und die 10 OSRAM Smart LED habe ich für jemand anderen mitbestellt. Auch werde ich bei der Gelegenheit meinen alten einfachen Lötkolben mal austauschen.

Vielleicht ist die Bestellung ja bis zum Wochenende da, so dass ich da dann weitermachen kann.


----------



## Noctua (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Elektronikbauteile bestellt*

Heute morgen hat der nette DHL-Mensch noch rechtzeitig vor der Softwareaktualisierung folgendes Paket für mich hinterlassen. Damit kann ich das Wochenende mit dem Basteln beginnen. Mal schauen an was ich mich zu erst wage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctua (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Reichelt-Paket ist da*

Hmm...das Interesse scheint ja nicht so gross zu sein 

Naja, dann gibt es heute nur ein Rätselbild. Was ist hier neu?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen kleinen Tipp gebe ich noch 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Ersatzbuchse für das externe Netzteil ist verbaut und funktioniert. Dort greife ich jetzt auch die 12V für die Schaltungen ab, da der MOC 3020 mit nur 5V Probleme machen kann.


----------



## Angelo-K (4. August 2013)

Du hast USB 3.0 Anschlüsse verbaut.? Vielleicht ersetzten die die normalen Frontanschlüsse 

Gruß. 

PS: Das Interesse kommt von Zeit zu Zeit, es gibt auch viele stille leser


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. August 2013)

Das sieht ja schon fast fertig aus


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. August 2013)

Ich bin über das Wochenende nicht da, konnte deswegen auch nur still mitlesen. Schaut doch bisher gut aus


----------



## Noctua (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*



Angelo-K schrieb:


> Du hast USB 3.0 Anschlüsse verbaut.? Vielleicht ersetzten die die normalen Frontanschlüsse


Genau. Die Original-USB2.0-Anschlüsse der PS3 waren ja auf dem Board angelötet. Aber für einen PC ist USB3 doch die bessere Lösung. 



Angelo-K schrieb:


> PS: Das Interesse kommt von Zeit zu Zeit, es gibt auch viele stille leser


Gut möglich, es ist nur etwas depremierend wenn man gefühlt nur für sich selbst schreibt. 



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schon fast fertig aus


Von aussen ja, aber innen ist noch sehr viel zu tun.

So, heute hat sich noch etwas getan. So schaut es im Moment innen aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht ist es dort arg eng geworden. Die orange Festplatten-LED ist schon fertig verbraut und schaut gut aus. Die internen USB3-Kabel sind echt ein Krampf und die Anschlussoption auf dem Mainboard tun ihr übriges 

Hinten ist der Umbau weitesgehend abgeschlossen. Die Blende wird, wenn überhaupt, ganz am Schluss lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links der 40mm Lüfter, dann das ATX-Anschlusspanel und rechts die Buchse für das Notebooknetzteil.

Ausserdem habe ich heute versucht die erste Schaltung für den Sensor zu bauen. Leider hat es nicht richtig funktionert, dem Geruch nach ist ein Bauteil durchgeschmort. Irgendwie habe ich mir das Platinenlöten einfacher vorgestellt. Hat jemand Tipps wie ich die Bauteile einfach anlöten und die einzelnen Punkte besser verbinden kann? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nix für zarte Gemüter, meine "Lötarbeit".


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch eine kleine Umbauarbeit. Ich habe den externen IR-Empfänger auf einen interen USB-Anschluss umgebaut. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen passenden Platz im Gehäuse finden. Der LED-Umbau wird wohl nix, da die Platine ein zu geringe Spannung liefert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

deine lötarbeit sieht doch gut aus  mit ein wenig mehr übung sieht das dann aus wie bei mir 
mein led-board:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verwendet hab ich das nur irgendwie noch nicht 

ich hab die stecker vorher mit sekundenkleber angeklebt, damit die mir nicht runterfallen. tesa könnte auch helfen.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

Ich selber lese hier auch die ganze Zeit schon still mit.


----------



## Noctua (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

Nächste Fehlleistung: Auch die Power-LED-Umschaltung funktioniert nicht, es leuchten immer beide LED. Vermutlich kommt das durch den gemeinsamen Rückleiter der 3-Pin-Duo-LED. 

Heute ist wohl echt nicht mein Tag.


----------



## crae (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

Jo lese aucht mit und finde deine Arbeit auch super. Und mit ein bisschen Übung wird das auch noch mit dem Löten etwas 

mfg, crae


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*



Noctua schrieb:


> Vermutlich kommt das durch den gemeinsamen Rückleiter der 3-Pin-Duo-LED.


 
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. der masse-leitung ist das völlig egal, was da von wo kommt.


----------



## Noctua (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. der masse-leitung ist das völlig egal, was da von wo kommt.


Nicht wirklich, da der Plan war die LEDs über den Massepol zu steuern und die +12V am Eingang immer anliegen. Aber das geht so nicht, also werde ich sie wohl über die Eingänge steuern müssen. Da werde ich mir euMels Schaltung nochmal genauer anschauen.

Die Sensorplatine versucht mich i-wie zu verarschen. Vorhin hatte ich das vermeintlich defekte Bauteil ausgelötet, geprüft und wieder eingelötet. Dann ging die Testschaltung wieder für eine Weile. Ein Wackelkontakt scheint aber nicht anzuliegen, da der Durchgangsprüfer meint dass alles Ok wäre.


----------



## Tgt79 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

vielleicht überhitzt der ic nach ner Weile und schaltet ab? sowas kann schonmal vorkommen. Oder du hast irgendwo Kriechströme, die den Chip nach ner Weile lahmlegen


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*



Tgt79 schrieb:


> ... Kriechströme ...


 das kann gut sein. 

@noctua: versuch mal, deine lötarbeit etwas zu bereiningen. also mit dremel (messer geht auch ^^) alles an unnötigem lötzinn entfernen.


----------



## Noctua (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

Ich habe den hier verbaut: Präzisionspoti. 25 Gänge, stehend, 10 K-Ohm
Zum einstellen dreht man ihn zu erst auf 0 Ohm und dreht ihn dann langsam hoch, bis die Empfindlichkeit passt. Normal geht der von 0 bis 10kOhm und zwischen 2 und 3 ist die ideale Einstellung. Man muss den Punkt recht genau treffen. Beim Einstellen taste ich mich dann an den Punkt ran, bis irgendwann nix mehr geht. Und dann messe ich an dem Bauteil auch nur noch max. 1 kOhm Widerstand. Erst nach einer Weile gibt sich das wieder. Zum warm wird gefühlt eigentlich nix.


----------



## Noctua (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

Also grundlegend funktioniert die Schaltung. Vorhin konnte ich den PC ein paar mal damit ein- und ausschalten. Aber dem Problem bin ich trotzdem nicht näher gekommen


----------



## Noctua (6. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

Irgendwie verzweifel ich gerade an der Schaltung. Während gestern die Empfindlichkeit gefühlt immer zu hoch war und das System mit keiner Einstellung geschaltet hat, schaltet es heute immer durch, selbst in einer Einstellung die nicht funktionieren sollte 
Dabei hat es gestern Abend und heute Morgen testweise funktionert. Irgendwie bin ich mit meinem Latein gerade am Ende.

Ansonsten habe ich heute ein Slim Slot-In DVD-Laufwerk bestellt.


----------



## Noctua (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

 Ich habe diese Schaltung nachgebaut und eigentlich funktioniert sie auch. Wenn ich sie allerdings für einige Minuten an der 12V Versorgungsspannung dran lassen reagiert die Schaltung nicht mehr. Trenne ich sie dann für ein paar Stunden vom Strom geht sie wieder. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
Die zweite Platine verhält sich vom Fehlerbild her genauso wie die erste. Die 12V greife ich direkt vom Eingang des externen Netzteils noch vor dem internen DC/DC-Wandler ab und diese liegt sehr Konstant bei 12,xxV


----------



## Tgt79 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

Ist ne blöde Frage, aber sind die Vorwiderstände auch alle richtig verbaut? Ansonsten fällt mir grad auch nichts mehr ein


----------



## Noctua (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*



Tgt79 schrieb:


> Ist ne blöde Frage, aber sind die Vorwiderstände auch alle richtig verbaut? Ansonsten fällt mir grad auch nichts mehr ein


 Ich würde sagen ja. Sollte Reichelt sie nicht falsch verpackt haben, so habe zumindest bei der zweiten Platine mehrfach geprüft ob ich alles korrekt verbaut habe. Irgendwas scheint sich da aufzuladen sobald es am Netz hängt. Im Moment bin ich mit dem Entwickler der Schaltung in Kontakt und versuche zusammen mit ihm den Fehler zu finden. Ausserdem werde ich die Schaltung und Platine am Wochenende einen Bekannten (er ist Elektroniker) geben damit dieser sich die mal genau anschauen kann.
Sollte ich diese Schaltung nicht zum Laufen bringen, habe ich gestern im Netz noch eine weitere auf 5V Versorgungsspannung ausgelegte Version gefunden.

Von K&M kam heute eine Mail, dass mein Slotin-Laufwerk da ist. Dann kann ich mich heute Abend an die Planung der Befestigung machen und am Wochenende das Blech dafür schneiden und biegen lassen.


----------



## Noctua (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - der Umbau geht weiter*

So, heute konnte ich das ODD abholen. Über's Wochenende lasse ich die Halterungen aus Blech schneiden und biegen. Beim Test-DVD schauen war es vorhin schön leise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctua (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - SlotIn-Laufwerk ist da*

So, heute gibt es eine gute Nachricht. Statt tausender Worte erste einmal 2 Videos:
Sensor im Testaufbau
PC anschalten mittels Sensor

(Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie binde ich ein Youtube-Video direkt hier ein?)
Das Problem war nicht die Platine selbst, sondern die von mir gebaute Stromverteilungsplatine (Diese habe ich natürlich für alle Tests verwendet) 
Das System lässt sich jetzt einmal ein- und wieder ausschalten. Danach erst wieder wenn ich das Mainboard vom Netzteil trenne 
Es soll wohl aber am MOC 3020 liegen. Diesen werde ich mal durch eine 4N35 ersetzen und dann mal schauen ob es anschliessend geht.

Das nächste Thema ist das ODD. Da bin ich ja jetzt in der Welt von euMel angekommen 
Ich habe mir mal 2 Winkel aus Blech biegen lassen. Leider funktioniert das nicht so gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So soll es dann sitzen. Allerdings ist die Wölbung ein Problem das Ganze vernünftig anzubringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur leider haut das so nicht richtig hin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da werde ich mir mal noch etwas genau Gedanken machen müssen. Für Vorschläge bin ich da offen


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2013)

Immerhin ist das eine Problem gefunden.
Videos einbinden ist eh blöd  gerade, wenn man mobil Online ist, erhöht das die Ladezeit um einiges.


----------



## Noctua (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Es geht weiter, inkl. einer guten Nachricht*

So, mit dem neuen Optokoppler 4N35 statt dem MOC 3020 klappt es jetzt. 
Damit kann es jetzt an die nächsten Aufgaben gehen.

Folgende Punkte sind noch offen:
- eine zweite Schaltung für das ODD
- Befestigung des ODD (Ich lasse noch einen weiteren Haltewinkel biegen
- ODD-LED wegführen
- LED-Umschalter für Power-LED löten und anschliessen
- IR-Empfänger intern unterbringen -> evtl. Empfänger von der Platine löten und per Draht anschliessen

Noch weitere Vorschläge? 

PS: Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich total happy bin weil es mit der Schaltung endlich geklappt hat?


----------



## Noctua (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Videos sind jetzt öffentlich und können eingesehen werden. Warum sagt einem das keiner 

Sensor im Testaufbau
PC anschalten mittels Sensor


----------



## ztrew (15. August 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus. Ich bin gespannt wies weiterget.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

So ich kann auch endlich mal wieder schreiben, sehr stressig hier z.Z. alles 



Noctua schrieb:


> Das nächste Thema ist das ODD. Da bin ich ja jetzt in der Welt von euMel angekommen
> Ich habe mir mal 2 Winkel aus Blech biegen lassen. Leider funktioniert das nicht so gut.



Find ich sehr gut  Freut mich auch, dass das Laufwerk schön leise ist. Diese Wölbung des Gehäuses ist echt ne Herausforderung, hast du denn nen Kleber dafür? Ich würde die Bleche solange biegen, bis das Laufwerk sitzt und dann fixieren. Irgendwo verschrauben wäre natürlich idealer, ich weiß nicht ob Kleber so gut mit den Vibrationen klar kommen würden.

Schaltung: dass die jetzt endlich funktioniert finde ich super  und die Videos sind super, klappt alles wunderbar 

IR-Empfänger: Wo möchtest du den denn unterbringen? Muss ja hinter irgendeiner Öffnung sein.


----------



## Noctua (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

@ztrew: Nicht nur du  
Wer weiß was noch alles schief geht oder unvorhergesehenes passiert.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> So ich kann auch endlich mal wieder schreiben, sehr stressig hier z.Z. alles


*g* Bei uns sind zum Glück gerade Ferien, so dass die meisten Kollegen im Urlaub sind und es sehr ruhig auf Arbeit ist.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Find ich sehr gut  Freut mich auch, dass das Laufwerk schön leise ist. Diese Wölbung des Gehäuses ist echt ne Herausforderung, hast du denn nen Kleber dafür? Ich würde die Bleche solange biegen, bis das Laufwerk sitzt und dann fixieren. Irgendwo verschrauben wäre natürlich idealer, ich weiß nicht ob Kleber so gut mit den Vibrationen klar kommen würden.


Mit 2k-Epoxidkleber sollte es klappen und der sollte auch Unebenheiten ausgleichen. Vibrationen sollten klein Problem sein, das Board, die Festplatte und der Lüfter halten ja auch tadellos. Und da sind die Klebeflächen viel kleiner.
Ich stelle mir das wie folgt vor.

An die rot umkreiste Stelle kommt noch ein Blechwinkel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So soll das Laufwerk dann eingebaut werden. An die rot markierte Stelle kommt noch besagter Winkel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Metallwinkel werden dann mit 2k-Epoxidkleber an das Gehäuse geklebt und das Laufwerk kann dort dann festgeschraubt werden.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Schaltung: dass die jetzt endlich funktioniert finde ich super  und die Videos sind super, klappt alles wunderbar


Und das Schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist: Es hat wohl von Anfang an funktioniert. Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> IR-Empfänger: Wo möchtest du den denn unterbringen? Muss ja hinter irgendeiner Öffnung sein.


Bleibt ja nur die Front unten übrig. Öffnungen nach draussen hat nur der untere Teil mit den Lüftungsschlitzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei es da sehr schwierig ist, die Platine zu befestigen. Die Platine schaut folgendermassen aus. Das schwarze ist der IR-Empfänger, die rote LED ist nur die Status-LED.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die andere Idee (hatte ich früher schon mal erwähnt) wäre die Position der PS3-WLAN-LED. Hier mal provesorisch positioniert. Final würde ich das dann aber von vorne anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal die Stelle (rote Markierung) in Detail wo der IR-Empfänger hin soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum näheren Verständnis nochmal die Sicht von aussen wo der IR-Empfänger dann sitzen soll. Die ersten Tests mit abdecken waren recht erfolgreich,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. August 2013)

Du kannst den ir-empfänger auch von der Platine lösen und mit ein bisschen draht verlängern. So bist du bei der Positionierung flexibler


----------



## Noctua (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Wollte ich schon probieren, aber irgendwie habe ich das Ding nicht abgelötet bekommen. Ich wollte dann auch den Lötkolben nicht zu lange ranhalten, nicht das was kaputt geht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Na wenn der Kleber das mitmacht, umso besser 

Das mit der Schaltung passiert, weißt du wie oft ich schon bei einfachen Lüftersteuerungen kurz verdutzt geschaut habe, weil sie doch nicht so liefen wie erwartet. Und oftmals war es nur ein vergessener Lötpunkt oder ich hab mal wieder die Transistoren falsch herum eingelötet  Da zweifelt man immer kurz an sich selbst, dafür freut man sich umso mehr wenns dann endlich klappt 

Empfänger: Die Frage ist, ob der Empfänger noch richtig arbeitet, wenn er hinter den Lüftungsschlitzen sitzt? Möchtest du wirklich den WLAN LED Platz opfern? Da hätte ich dann womöglich die Status-LED des Empfängers platziert (damit du im geschlossenen Betrieb siehst, ob der Empfänger reagiert, sollte mal was sein). Wenn das mit dem rauslöten nicht geht, dann kannst du auch einfach nen anderen Empfänger einlöten: TSOP 31238 - IR-Empfänger-Module TSOP31238 38kHz bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## Noctua (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Na wenn der Kleber das mitmacht, umso besser


Hey, der soll 300kg/m² halten, laut Verpackung. Da sollten ein paar 100g für das ODD schon halten. Die vorderen Halterungen sind ja vor allem dazu da, das Laufwerk auf Schlitzhöhe zu halten.
Und das Board samt CPU-Kühler halt auf ca 1cm² Fläche.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das mit der Schaltung passiert, weißt du wie oft ich schon bei einfachen Lüftersteuerungen kurz verdutzt geschaut habe, weil sie doch nicht so liefen wie erwartet. Und oftmals war es nur ein vergessener Lötpunkt oder ich hab mal wieder die Transistoren falsch herum eingelötet  Da zweifelt man immer kurz an sich selbst, dafür freut man sich umso mehr wenns dann endlich klappt


Ja da hast du recht. Wobei die Schaltung im Endeffekt nichts anderes gemacht hat, wie 2 Pole auf 3 Doppelstecker zu verteilen 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Empfänger: Die Frage ist, ob der Empfänger noch richtig arbeitet, wenn er hinter den Lüftungsschlitzen sitzt? Möchtest du wirklich den WLAN LED Platz opfern? Da hätte ich dann womöglich die Status-LED des Empfängers platziert (damit du im geschlossenen Betrieb siehst, ob der Empfänger reagiert, sollte mal was sein). Wenn das mit dem rauslöten nicht geht, dann kannst du auch einfach nen anderen Empfänger einlöten: TSOP 31238 - IR-Empfänger-Module TSOP31238 38kHz bei reichelt elektronik


 Er saß mal testweise drin, nicht perfekt positioniert. Wenn das Gerät auf dem Boden steht (Wie zZ beim Testaufbau) passt der Winkel von der Couch her nicht. Und da mein TV-Schrank eigentlich spätestens nächstes Jahr rausfliegen soll, ich aber noch nicht weiß wie der Neue ausschauen soll, ist das somit schon eine kritische Sache.
Viel mehr Öffnungen nach vorne sind so aber nicht mehr vorhanden. In der Theorie (!) könnte man den Empfänger ja an die gleichen Platz wie z.B. die HDD-LED legen. Diese sollten sich untereinander eigentlich nicht stören.
Für die Status-LED hatte ich schon mal eine weisse angelötet gehabt, nur hat diese nicht geleuchtet. Beim Anschliessenden Messen habe ich nur rund 0,7-0,9V für die LED gemessen. Und das könnte für so eine ultrahelle LED (ist nötig, damit es nach aussen genug leuchtet) zu wenig sein.
Die Empfängermodule sind zu einander kompatibel? Wenn ja, wäre das evtl eine Option. Wobei die Positionierung immer noch offen ist


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Hey willkommen im "TV-Schrank ausmist und nicht wissen wie der neue ausschauen soll"-Club 

Die Idee den Empfänger hinter die durchsichtige Kunststoffschiene für die LEDs zu packen klingt gut, das sollte eigentlich klappen. 0,9V ist aber echt wenig, leider haben alle brauchbaren LEDs (blau, weiß) fast immer um die 3V Betriebsspannung, mind. aber 2V. Gut man könnte jetzt versuchen, den Vorwiderstand zu lokalisieren und zu ändern, aber ob es das wert wäre?

Die Hersteller benutzen ja auch nur Standardteile, und die haben eigentlich alle drei Pins (zwei für Versorgung und einen für die Daten) und sind auf ne bestimmte Frequenz (eher Frequenzbereich geeicht). Du kannst ja schauen, ob das Ding 3 Pins hat, dann sollte es passen. So kannst du die Empfängerdiode weit weg vom Modul platzieren, aber ich weiß, das direkte Positionierungsproblem ist damit nicht gelöst^^ Ein extra Loch wäre toll, aber das machts ja auch nicht wirklich hübscher. Wie gesagt eigentlich sollte eine Platzierung hinter diesen LED-Lichtleitern funktionieren, bei TV-Geräten, usw. ist ja auch eine Kunststoffscheibe vor der Diode platziert.


----------



## Noctua (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hey willkommen im "TV-Schrank ausmist und nicht wissen wie der neue ausschauen soll"-Club


*g* Eigentlich habe ich ja ein TV-Board gefunden was pefekt zum Couchtisch passt. Es gibt nur ein Problem: Es gibt keine unsichtbaren Kabel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und um ehrlich zu sein, bei mir ist ein kompletter Kabelladen im TV-Schrank.
SAT-Receiver, AV-Receiver inkl. 5.1-System, HTPC, TV, BD-Player PS3, GBE-Switch und später noch PS4 wollen alle verkabelt werden, dazu noch die Beleuchtung.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Idee den Empfänger hinter die durchsichtige Kunststoffschiene für die LEDs zu packen klingt gut, das sollte eigentlich klappen. 0,9V ist aber echt wenig, leider haben alle brauchbaren LEDs (blau, weiß) fast immer um die 3V Betriebsspannung, mind. aber 2V. Gut man könnte jetzt versuchen, den Vorwiderstand zu lokalisieren und zu ändern, aber ob es das wert wäre?


Beim Test gestern Abend hat es funktioniert. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ioch wirklich alles abdecken konnte und die IR-Strahlen wirklich nur dort durch gekommen sind. Den finalen Test dazu kann ich erst machen, wenn ich das ODD fest eingebaut habe und den Deckel wieder verschliessen kann.
Genau das ist die Frage, lohnt das überhapt. Gut, ne Ersatz-FB inkl. Empfänger kostet nur zw. 15-20 Euro. Mal schauen, noch gibt es genug andere Baustellen 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Hersteller benutzen ja auch nur Standardteile, und die haben eigentlich alle drei Pins (zwei für Versorgung und einen für die Daten) und sind auf ne bestimmte Frequenz (eher Frequenzbereich geeicht). Du kannst ja schauen, ob das Ding 3 Pins hat, dann sollte es passen. So kannst du die Empfängerdiode weit weg vom Modul platzieren, aber ich weiß, das direkte Positionierungsproblem ist damit nicht gelöst^^ Ein extra Loch wäre toll, aber das machts ja auch nicht wirklich hübscher. Wie gesagt eigentlich sollte eine Platzierung hinter diesen LED-Lichtleitern funktionieren, bei TV-Geräten, usw. ist ja auch eine Kunststoffscheibe vor der Diode platziert.


Ja, das Bauteil hat 3 Pins. Dann werde ich mal schauen ob es das auch bei Conrad gibt und wenn ich mal Muse dazu habe den Umbau wagen.
Ein extra Loch ist wirklich nur die Notlösung wenn nichts anderes mehr ging. Eine Kunststoffscheibe vor der Diode ist kein Problem, ging bei meiner XBOX Crystal damals auch (Mod um XBOX mittel FB einzuschalten). Aber ich hoffe ja, dass die Lichtleiter auch das IR-Licht leiten und ich den IR-Empfänger etwas kreativer verbauen darf 

Und noch ein kleiner Spoiler für die kommende Bastelarbeit.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BTW: Warum bindet es hier auf Arbeit per Firefox die Bilder anders ein wie beim Opera daheim?


----------



## Noctua (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Kleine Fehlplanung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich alle 3 Halterungen anklebe, bekomme ich das Laufwerk nicht mehr raus. 
Da muss ich mir nochmal was neues einfallen lassen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

 wie bei mir, dein TV-Board sieht chic aus, wäre aber nix für mich, da es einfach nirgends zu passen würde. Da ich nix passendes finde, bzw. alles einfach zu teuer ist, für das was es bietet, habe ich beschlossen selbst zu bauen. Bei mir muss auch ähnlich viel verbaut und verkabelt werden (PC, Verstärker, CD-Player, Tuner, sämtliche Konsolen, TV), deswegen werde ich um ne "Custom"-Lösung nicht herum kommen, dafür so wie ichs möchte inkl. Kabelschächten, Lüftungsschlitzen, Löchern, etc. wo ich sie brauche  Und preislich wirds aufs selbe hinaus laufen.

Empfänger: also wie gesagt, meinem physikalischen Verständnis nach lässt Plexi neben sichtbarem auch nicht sichtbares Licht durch, weswegen der Empfänger auch so arbeiten sollte.

Bildereinbindung: ich weiß nicht? sehe gerade keinen Unterschied^^

Laufwerk: Gehen wir mal davon aus du baust es genau so. Meinst du nicht, dass wenn du dann überall an den Winkeln die Schrauben löst das Laufwerk nach links oben wegziehen kannst? Unter dem schmalen Winkel hindurch? Oder drängelt da irgendwas zu stark?


----------



## Noctua (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Naja, ich steh da ein wenig auf moderne Formen usw. und hätte es gern so offen wie möglich. Da bin ich mir beim Selbstbau nicht wirklich sicher ob ich das hinbekommen würde.
Und gekauft habe ich es ja noch nicht, bisher habe ich es erst einmal nur auf der Liste.

Den IR-Empfänger habe ich erst einmal so verbaut. So sieht man auch die Status-LED, wenn auch etwas schwach. Mal schauen wie sich das in der Praxis bewährt. Später kann ich mir ja mal näher Gedanken machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Theorie ja, in der Praxis weiß ich nicht. Das nächste Problem dabei ist, dass ich die Schraube an dem kleinen 90° Winkel im eingebauten Zustand nicht lösen/fest schrauben kann. Der feine Uhrmacherschraubendreher ist zu kurz 

Zudem steht noch einmal Löten an. An dieser Platine müssen noch 4 Kabel (LED, Öffner) angelötet werden. Da diese gerade mal 1mm auseinander sind, habe ich da ein wenig Angst davor etwas kaputt zu machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctua (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Bezüglich des Laufwerkes habe ich jetzt eine Lösung.
Ich habe das Originallaufwerk der PS3 zerlegt und nehme oberen Teil der Laufwerksverkleidung, da dieser schon an die Rundungen der PS3 angepasst ist. Dieser schaut dann so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort sollen dann die rot markierten Teile entfernt werden. Das ODD wird mit angepassten Winkeln an den blau markierten Stellen angeschraubt. Der Original-PS3_Laufwerksdeckel wird am PS3-Gehäusedeckel festgeklebt. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass ich den Staubschutz für das Laufwerk weiter verwenden kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zuschneiden der Bauteile macht ein guter Bekannter von mir in der Firma. So brauche ich mich da nicht mit dem Dremel rumärgern.


----------



## Noctua (21. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Der Rahmen für das ODD wird vor meinem Urlaub nicht mehr fertig. Daher wird das Projekt jetzt bis mindestens Ende nächster Woche ruhen. Danach geht es hoffentlich mit frischem Elan weiter.

Die Frage zur Originalfarbe der WLAN-LED ist jetzt auch geklärt, sie ist ebenfalls grün. Wobei das Grün da etwas heller und gelblicher als die der Power-LED ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Zum Laufwerk: Oh man, da hätten wir auch vorher drauf kommen können  So einfach und doch so wirkungsvoll. Mit dem Urlaub ist doch kein Problem, da ich selbst dann im Urlaub bin - umso besser 

LED: Also doch grün, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Aytirian (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Geil, klasse Idee, und tolle Arbeit.


----------



## Noctua (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

So, ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir.

@bidi635: Danke für das Lob.

zum Projekt: Das Laufwerk dauert noch etwas, da die angedachte Befestigung im Frontbereich aus Platzgründen gescheitert ist. Letzes WE hatten wir gemeinsam neue Gedanken gemacht, deren Umsetzung wird aber wegen der IAA (die Firma bei der er arbeitet ist dort beim Standaufbau/-präsentation beteiligt) noch etwas auf sich warten. Zum Wochenende hin gibt es aber hoffentlich Neuigkeiten zum Laufwerk. 
Die Schaltung für die LED-Umschaltung werde ich demnächst hoffentlich in Angriff nehmen (Schande über mein Haupt) 

Nachdem heute die Haswell i3 veröffentlicht wurden, habe ich den i3-4130T im Auge. Entweder stecke ich ihn in den Server der dann in das Node 304 wandert oder ich stecke in den HTPC. Als Board habe ich mir das ASUS H87I-Plus (C2) ausgesucht. Dessen Layout ist für dieses Projekt hier eigentlich besser, die CPU aber eigentlich overpowered und wäre im Server besser aufgehoben.


----------



## KillaH1408 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Hab alle Seiten gelesen und alle Bilder angeschaut und MEGA SUPER GEIL ! XD
Weiter so ! wie funktioniert dein DVD Laufwerk ? So wie der Originale von PS3 ?


----------



## Noctua (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*



KillaH1408 schrieb:


> Hab alle Seiten gelesen und alle Bilder angeschaut und MEGA SUPER GEIL ! XD
> Weiter so ! wie funktioniert dein DVD Laufwerk ? So wie der Originale von PS3 ?


 Vielen lieben Dank dir! Und es wird weitergehen, versprochen.
Ja, das DVD-Laufwerk soll genau so funktionieren. Es handelt sich um ein Slotin-Laufwerk. Die Kabel für die LED und den Taster sind bereits angelötet, jetzt fehlt nur noch die Befestigung. Die LED soll wie bei der Original-PS3 auch blau werden und es soll ebenfalls per Touch gesteuert werden.


----------



## KillaH1408 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

kannst du mir nach deinem PC3 sagen wie man so einen TOUCH Knopf macht ? Will auch ein Touch Knopf mit dem ich den PC starten werde xd
VOOOL COOL XD


----------



## Noctua (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

@KillaH1408: Klar, kein Problem.

Zum Projekt: Heute gab es was Neues



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht habe ich mich gegen ein Haswell-System im Server entschieden. Da ich beim Gebrauchtverkauf wahrscheinlich zu viele Verluste gemacht habe, werde ich erst einmal nur das Board tauschen. Das Asus kommt wegen der 6 SATA-Anschlüsse in den Server und das Asrock wandert in das PS3-Gehäuse. Das MSI-ATX könnte ich dann meiner Mutter samt Pentium G vermachen, dann kann ihr altes AM2-System endlich in Rente. Da muss ich aber mal noch fix RAM kaufen, bevor der noch teurer wird


----------



## Noctua (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Teil 1:
Wie schon angekündigt gab es heute ein neues Board. Dieses hielt ein paar angenehme Überraschungen bereit, dazu aber später mehr.
Zuerst wurde das Kleine von seiner Verpackung befreit. Hervor kam dieses Schmuckstück.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend ging es an den Ausbau des Asus-Boards. Dies war durch den externen Netzteilanschluss und die Front-USB3.0-Anschlüsse ein Gefrickel.   Nach dem Ausbau habe ich festgestellt, dass ich etwas sparsam mit der Wärmeleitpaste umgegangen bin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Vergleich der beiden Boards. Preislich liegen beide in der gleichen Region und auch die Ausstattung ist recht ähnlich. Allerdings gehört das Asus zu den wenigen Boards mit 6 SATA-Anschlüssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt war es an der Zeit die restliche Hardware umzuziehen. Zuerst war die CPU dran



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und danach der RAM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dadurch das dieser sehr flach ist und die RAM-Bank nur ein einer Seite zum Öffnen war, musst ich hier auch etwas rumfrickeln. Letztlich ging aber alles gut.

Jetzt noch die Wärmeleitpaste aufbringen und etwas besser Verteilen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und schon kann der CPU-Kühler montiert werden. Schön von hinten verschrauben,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann sieht es so aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lamellen sind so gedreht das die warme Luft in Richtung des DC/DC-Wandlers mit dem Gehäuselüfter geblasen wird.

Nun noch den Lüfter montieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und schon kann es an den erneuten Einbau gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Kabelchaos wird am Ende des Projektes noch geordnet, vorher will ich aber erst noch alle Schaltungen, LEDs und Hardware verbauen.

Da pro Post nur 15 Bilder erlaubt sind, geht es im zweiten Teil weiter.


----------



## Noctua (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - Schaltung läuft, weitere Planung läuft an*

Und weiter geht es im zweiten Teil:

Die versprochene Überraschung des Boards war das UEFI. Zum einen bietet das Asrock-Board meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lüftersteuerung. Auch konnte ich hier eine Zieltemperatur vorgeben, welche ich auf 60°C gestellt habe. Die zweite, sehr viel bessere Überraschung war die Undervolting-Option. Und der RAM und die CPU stehen dem Undervolting im Vergleich zu meinem i7-3770k im Gamingsystem sehr positiv gegenüber.
Bei dem i3-2120T waren -0,2V drin, den RAM konnte ich auf 1,2V (von vorgeschlagenen 1,6V und spezifizierten 1,5V) und die PCH-Spannung auf 0,981V (von 1,053V) drücken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Verbrauch macht sich das Tuning schon bemerkbar. Im Idle (kurz nach dem Hochlauf, HDD läuft noch) komme ich auf knapp unter 19W, bei der DVD-Wiedergabe auf 21W und unter Volllast (Prime95, max. Heat) auf 37W. Ich denke das kann sich schon sehen lassen. Bei den Temperaturen merkt man dies auch, unter Volllast konnte ich ihn bei offenem Gehäuse unter 50W bringen. Mit dem Deckel kann ich leider erst dann Testen, wenn ich den von meinem Bekannten wegen der Laufwerksmontage zurück bekomme.
Idle-Werte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lastwerte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke so ist das die bessere Lösung im Vergleich zu einem neuen Haswell-System zu holen.


----------



## Noctua (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aus PS3 wird PC3 oder ein Mini-ITX-System im PS3-Gehäuse - neues Mainboard mit positiven Überraschungen*

Heute habe ich die Teile für die ODD-Halterung abgeholt. Mit dieser lässt sich das Laufwerk jetzt vernünftig befestigen. Doch jetzt lasse ich einfach die Bilder sprechen.

die angepasste Originalabdeckung des Sonylaufwerkes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine aus Kunststoff gefräste Halterung für den vorderen Teils des ODD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese Halterung wird dann am Gehäuse verschraubt, fällt später aber durch die Abdeckung aber nicht mehr auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment klebt das grosse Blech am Gehäuse. Heute Abend, wenn der Kleber dann trocken ist, werde ich das Laufwerk einbauen und die hintere Halterung einkleben.
noch ein Bild der angepassten hinteren Halterung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eingebaut schaut das Spass dann so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctua (8. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Mittlerweile habe ich die zweite Schaltung für die Touchsensoren zusammen gelötet. Justiert und eingebaut ist sie aber noch nicht. Beim Test mit der Schaltung für das Board funktionierte es aber sehr gut. Schlechte Nachrichten gibt es allerdings von der blauen hellen LED. Dafür reicht die Versorungsspannung des Laufwerks wohl nicht aus, mit einer einfachen roten aus einem alten Gehäuse funktioniert es aber. Daher werde ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einer schwächeren blauen LED machen und wenn diese zu schwach ist, auf die Suche nach einer entsprechenden Schaltung.
Die Laufwerkshalterung ist jetzt fest verklebt, so dass ich als nächstes an die Schaltungen und deren Einbau gehen kann.

Noch etwas anderes: Wenn ich mir die letzten Post so anschaue führe ich hier fast einen Monolog. Interessiert dieses Tagebuch noch großartig wen oder kann ich es einstellen?


----------



## Angelo-K (8. September 2013)

Wir sind stille leser (y)


----------



## wirelessy (8. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Dito


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

jup, auch eher stiller mitleser. ich melde mich nur dann zu wort, wenn ich glaube, ich habe was sinnvolles beizutragen


----------



## Fatality (9. September 2013)

Stiller mit Leser


----------



## grenn-CB (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Ich bin hier auch noch ein Stiller Mitleser.


----------



## ztrew (9. September 2013)

Ja war bis jetzt auch nur still dabei. Finde das projekt echt der hammer sieht bis jetzt sau geil aus. Also bitte mach weiter hier sind einige da die das lesen umd mitverfolgen.


----------



## IqpI (9. September 2013)

stiller Leser


----------



## Noctua (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Ok, viel so vielen Lesern werde ich weiter machen. Es ist nur ein wenig frustrierend, wenn bei anderen TBs jeder Furz kommentiert wird und ich hier quasi ein Monolog führe.

Zum Projekt selbst: Das Laufwerk selbst liefert nur 0,6V für die LED. Das reicht für keine blaue LED. Daher komme ich um eine Schaltung für die blaue LED nicht drumherum. Hierzu muss ich mir mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Tgt79 (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Ich würde Optokopler oder Verstärkerschaltung vorschlagen, ist denke ich mit am einfachsten und evtl auch effektivsten


----------



## Icebreaker87 (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Bezüglich jeden Furz kommentieren. Ich mag die TB nicht so welche über 80 Seiten haben aber das Projekt erst in der hälfte. Da kommt ein Bilderupdate und alle tippen wie toll sies finden (was es ja auch ist aber brauchts dafür zwei ganze Seiten?)

Ich denke du verstehst was ich meine. Find es so übersichtlicher


----------



## Noctua (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*



Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Bezüglich jeden Furz kommentieren. Ich mag die TB nicht so welche über 80 Seiten haben aber das Projekt erst in der hälfte. Da kommt ein Bilderupdate und alle tippen wie toll sies finden (was es ja auch ist aber brauchts dafür zwei ganze Seiten?)
> 
> Ich denke du verstehst was ich meine. Find es so übersichtlicher


 
Ja, ich verstehe dich voll und ganz. Mir ist nur irgendwie die Motivation abhanden gekommen. Aber jetzt wo ich weiss, dass doch viele mitlesen, ist sie wieder da.

Zum Projekt: Heute hatte ich leider erfolglos (sie mag Videospieler nicht -_-) Damenbesuch, daher ist heute nicht viel passiert. Die Schaltung konnte ich aber noch testen und sie funktioniert. Morgen löte ich dann den Sensor an das Blech am Gehäuse, stelle die Schaltung ein und schliesse das ODD an. Danach werde ich mich an die Schaltungen machen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

ach ja, die damen sind schon eine welt für sich  meine frau zockt mehr als ich, da hab ich wohl nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## Noctua (10. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Heute gibt es nur ein kleines Update. Ich habe die Platine für das ODD angeschlossen und eingerichtet. Beim ersten Probebetrieb dann ein kurzer Schreckmoment, nix passierte. Nach ein wenig rumprobieren ist mir dann eingefallen, dass man beim 4N35 auf die Polung achten muss. Nachdem ich dies korrigiert hatte, lief es dann.
Dabei ist mir der nächste Fehler aufgefallen. Die Abdeckung in der Front blockiert die Disc beim Auswurf. Wenn man sie allerdings nach vorne ans Gehäuse drückt klappt es. Also fix den Kleber ausgepackt und die Teile zum Trocknen fixiert. Dabei habe ich auch noch die beiden Platinen mit Heisskleber fixiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch im unteren Teil des Gehäuses hat sich was getan. Durch das neue Mainboard konnte ich den DC-DC-Wandler etwas vom Board weg befestigen. Dadurch habe ich später bei der Kabelverlegung etwas mehr Spielraum. Das muss jetzt über Nacht trocknen, so dass ich erst morgen den Probebetrieb mit dem Deckel machen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Power-LED-Umschaltung habe ich mittlerweile eine gute Schaltung von einem Forumsmitglied bekommen. Bei der LED für das ODD schwanke ich noch zwischen Verstärker und Optokoppler. Einen 4N35 habe ich ja noch da, evtl. werde ich es mal damit versuchen. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die 0,6V reichen. Dazu aber die nächsten Tage mehr.


----------



## IqpI (10. September 2013)

Um deinen schreibtrieb zu stärken: gute Arbeit ist nach wie vor interessant von Dingen zu lesen die mir soviel sagen wie chinesisch, was aber im Fließtext gut verständlich ist


----------



## ztrew (10. September 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus. Aber sry wenn ich das verpasst habe aber was ist die grüne platine rechts im bild?


----------



## IqpI (10. September 2013)

Lies den thread  ist ein netzteil


----------



## ztrew (10. September 2013)

Sry hab nicht alles mitbekommen. Danke für die info.


----------



## Noctua (10. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Das ist der interne DC-DC-Wandler dieses Netzteiles. Ausserhalb des Gehäuses ist ein externes Notebooknetzteil welches 12V liefert. Diese Platine wandelt die Spannung dann in die üblichen 5, 7 und 12V um.
Ich hatte mich damals auf Grund des Preises und der besseren Anschlussmöglichkeiten dafür entschieden.


----------



## ztrew (10. September 2013)

Ah danke jetzt hab ichs richtig verstanden


----------



## Noctua (15. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

So, endlich gibt es wieder ein Update. Nachdem die kapazitiven Sensoren die Woche wieder gesponnen haben, habe ich das heute nochmal überarbeitet.
Für das Einschalten des HTPC verwende ich einen Optokoppler vom Typ 4N35 bei dem man auf die Polung achten muss. Zudem habe ich das fest verlötete Kabel zum Board durch eins zum Anstecken getauscht. Beim ODD verwende ich einen Optokoppler vom Typ MOC 3020, da sich dieser hierbei als zuverlässiger erwiesen hat. Beim Board funktioniert er allerdings nicht zuverlässig. Ausserdem habe ich im Gehäuse etwas aufgeräumt, da es durch die vielen Kabel doch recht eng ist.
Hier findet sich ein Youtube-Video welches die Funktion des Sensors am ODD zeigt.

Da die SATA-Kabel sehr kurz sind und sich beim Öffnen des Deckels leicht vom Laufwerk lösen, habe ich sie mittels Heisskleber fixiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im eingebauten Zustand schaut der Deckel aktuell so aus. Das aufgerollte und festgeklebte Kabel ist für die LED des ODD. Die linke Schaltung mit dem roten Sensorkabel ist für das Ein-/Ausschalten des PC, die rechte mit dem blauen Kabel für das ODD. Die SSD klemmt unter der HDD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider etwas unscharf geworden, aber so schaut das Ganze (ohne angesteckte SATA-Kabel) dann im Gesamtbild aus. Das USB3.0-Kabel ist leider verdammt sperrig und sehr bescheiden zu verlegen. Das Sytem wird dann so wie es liegt zu geklappt, so dass die HDD und SDD leicht vor der CPU hängen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes muss ich etwas zum Verteilen der 12V für die Platinen löten. Hier bin ich noch unschlüssig ob ich das per Platine oder Kabel löse. Für die Power-LED werde ich mir dann demnächst bei Conrad die Teile bestellen. Vorher möchte ich allerdings noch testen ob ich die ODD-LED per Optokoppler vom Typ 4N35 schalten kann.


----------



## ztrew (16. September 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus wann gehts weiter


----------



## Noctua (17. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Wohl erst wieder gegen Ende der Woche. Auf Arbeit ist es zur Zeit wieder richtig stressig.


----------



## Noctua (21. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

Schlechte Nachrichten für das Wochenende 
Heute war ich beim Conrad und mir die fehlenden Teile holen. Dort habe ich brav die Bestellliste runtergepredigt und danach ein fertiges Paket mit nach Hause genommen. Allerdings kam noch andere RL-Verpflichtungen dazu, so dass ich erst viel zu spät gesehen habe, dass mir der Verkäufer die Transistoren nicht mit eingepackt (und zum Glück auch nicht verrechnet) hat.  Das heißt ich darf am Montag nochmal hin und es wird dieses Wochenende nix mit den LED-Schaltungen


----------



## Der Maniac (22. September 2013)

Deswegen bestellt man online und holt es dann aus dem Ladengeschäft ab  bei Conrad sowieso, zuhören konnten die da irgendwie noch nie...


----------



## Noctua (22. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Deswegen bestellt man online und holt es dann aus dem Ladengeschäft ab  bei Conrad sowieso, zuhören konnten die da irgendwie noch nie...


 
Ach geht das bei Conrad auch? Habe das bisher nur bei Arlt, K&M und Atelco gemacht. Wieder was gelernt 
Aber bisher ging das bei Conrad immer bei kleinen Mengen (grössere Posten bestelle ich eh bei Reichelt), aber gestern war ein anderer an der Bauteiltheke.


----------



## Noctua (23. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - ODD-Halterung ist da*

So, heute habe ich die Transistoren. Auf Grund von RL bin ich leider nur dazu gekommen die Platine und die Anschlusskabel für die LED zu löten. Im Laufe der Woche kommen dann die Stromversorgungsplatine und die Schaltung für die ODD-LED.

Der User cytronix aus dem Forum hat mir glücklicherweise seine Hilfe angeboten und mir folgende Schaltung erstellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einzige Änderung die notwendig war, ist der Widerstand R6. Für den habe einen mit 510 Ohm verwendet, da es keinen 500er gibt.

So schaut die Schaltung dann aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links ist der Anschluss für die Stromversorung, rechts für die LED.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. September 2013)

Simpel wie effektiv... Hätte ich nicht anders gemacht! Mit welcher Temperatur lötest du? Bzw was für Lötzinn verwendest du?


----------



## Noctua (24. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - weitere Schaltungen entstehen...*

Mit so um die 300° und ich verwende 2mm S-Pb60Sn40 Lötzinn. Eigentlich hatte ich mal welches mit kleinerem Durchmesser geholt, aber irgendwie ist das verschwunden.


----------



## Noctua (25. September 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - weitere Schaltungen entstehen...*

Heute bin nur kurz die Schaltung für die ODD-LED angegangen. Da der HTPC heute allerdings aufnimmt, komme ich frühstens morgen zum testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Funktionsweise ist in der Theorie folgende: Oben kommt das Ansteuersignal vom ODD in den Optokoppler 4N35 rein. Dadurch werden die unteren beiden linken Pins durch geschalten und zwar vom mittleren zum linken. Links kommt die 5V Stromversorgung rein. Der Pluspol geht über einen Widerstand in die LED, deren Ausgang dann über den Optokoppler geschalten wird.

Und hier das Ergebnis der Lötarbeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um ehrlich zu sein, ein wirklicher Freund des Platinenlötens werde ich nicht. Ich bleibe dann lieber dabei Schaltungen per Software zu realisieren


----------



## Fatality (26. September 2013)

Mega gut, gucke jeden Tag wieder rein um zu schauen wie es voran schreitet )) Weiter so   * Daumen


----------



## Noctua (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - weitere Schaltungen entstehen...*

Kurzes Statusupdate:
Letztes WE kam ich aufgrund von RL zu nichts weiter und die beiden Wochen über haben mich die Softwarerelease für die Zulassungsfahrten auf Trab gehalten. Aber jetzt zum verlängerten Wochenende geht es weiter, versprochen!
Die Schaltung für die LED-Umschaltung hatte ich mal getestet, sie funktioniert.

Am Wochenende kommt dann die Stromverteilerplatine und dann sollte ich alle Schaltungen anschliessen können.

Eine Softwarefrage hätte ich noch:
Bisher verwende ich Robocopy zum Daten zwischen 2 PCs synchronisieren (/MIR). Bei Backups funktionert das super, er übernimmt nur neue/geänderte Versionen und löscht nicht mehr vorhandene im Backup raus.
Die Version mit dem Verschieben (/MOV) funktioniert nicht zuverlässig. Wenn ich nicht vorher händisch auf das Netzlaufwerk (ist fest eingebunden) zugreifen, findet er das Zielverzeichnis nicht. Hat da jemand Ahnung von bzw. kann eine automatisierbares Alternativtool empfehlen? Es geht darum eine TV-Aufnahme nach dem Aufnehmen/einmal täglich von der lokalen Platte auf den NAS-Server zu verschieben.


----------



## Angelo-K (2. Oktober 2013)

Schreib doch ein skript mit dem xcopy befehl


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - weitere Schaltungen entstehen...*

@Angelo-K: Danke für den Tipp. Da werde ich mich mal einlesen.

B2T: Heute bin ich wieder zum Basteln gekommen. Jetzt passt fast alles, nur eine Sache klappt leider noch nicht ganz. Die Schaltung aus Post 174 funktioniert zwar, allerdings leuchtet die LED auch ohne Ansteuerspannung trotzdem schwach. 
Aber das Ein-/Ausschalten, Ein-/Auswerfen des ODD und die Power-LED-Umschaltung funktionieren.
Im Gehäuse ist es mittlerweile allerdings verdammt eng geworden. Die Fotos davon reiche ich noch nach.

Hier heute nur 2 (leider etwas unscharfe) Fotos der Power-LEDs.

Aus-Zustand/Standby



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein-Zustand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctua (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - das Ziel kommt näher*

Heute habe ich von der LED-Schaltung den 510 Ohm Widerstand durch einen 470er ersetzt, da die Power-LED etwas zu schwach geleuchtet hatte.
Als kommt dann morgen eine vernünftige Kabelverlegung, die Teile dafür habe ich heute im Baumarkt geholt.

Und es gibt es jetzt endlich mal vernünftige Bilder von Innenraum mit ein paar Beschreibungen dazu.
Zuerst die Gesamtansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der linke Teil wird auf den rechten geklappt

das Unterteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Links sieht man den nach Aussen geführten Netzteilanschluss. Danach kommt das Mainboard, welches auch die Lüfter steuert. Rechts davon ein 40mm Lüfter von Noctua, welcher die warme Luft nach Aussen führen soll. Direkt rechts vom Board ist der interne DC/DC-Wandler des externen Netzteiles, welcher die üblichen 5, 7 und 12V bereitstellt. Das dicke schwarze Doppelkabel ist für den USB 3.0 Anschluss in der Front. Ganz vorne dann die beiden USB 3.0 Buchsen, welche in den vorhanden USB-Ausschnitte der PS3 gebaut wurden. Rechts davon kommt die orangene HDD-LED welche direkt am Mainboard hängt. Daneben dann noch der IR-Empfänger der MCE-Fernbedienung. Den Empfänger habe ich von externen USB-Anschluss auf intern umgebaut. Daher hängt dieser jetzt direkt auf dem Mainboard und es muss kein extra Kabel nach aussen geführt werden.

das Oberteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier wieder von Links oben an erklärt. Zuerst kommt die Halterung für die interne 320GB 2,5" HDD für die TV-Aufnahmen. Darunter geklemmt (nicht sichtbar) befindet sich noch die SSD für das Betriebssystem. Dann kommen vorne die beiden Bleche für die Touchsteuerung. Das rechte mit dem blauen Kabel ist für das ODD, die rechte mit dem roten Kabel ist für das Ein-/Ausschalten. Dann kommt das SlotIn-DVD-Laufwerk samt Halterung. Die kleinste der 4 Platinen in der Mitte ist für die LED-Umschaltung der Power-LED zwischen Rot und Grün.
Die 3 unteren Schaltungen sind für den Einschalt-Touchsensor, den Touchsensor für das ODD und die Stromversorgungsplatine für die Schaltungen. Dort gehen 12V direkt vom Netzteil (der Lüfterstecker mit gelben und schwarzem Kabel), sowie 5V und 12V über einen Molexstecker rein. Die 12V direkt vom Netzteil liegen immer an und versorgen die Steuerungen und die rote Standby/Aus-LED mit Strom. Die 5V vom Molexstecker sind für die ODD-LED, die 12V für die Steuerung der LED-Umschaltung.
Die mit dem silbernem Klebeband festgeklebten Kabel sind für die ODD-LED (Steuerkabel und Powerkabel). Sie wurden erst einmal mit Tape fixiert, bis die Schaltung dafür fertig ist und eingebaut werden kann.
Das schwarze Klebeband dient nur der Fixierung, damit die Kabel nicht in den CPU-Lüfter kommen, werden aber noch durch eine vernünftige Lösung ersetzt. Das schwarz-rote Kabel welches nach oben aus dem Bild geht, wird auf das Mainboard zum Ein- und Ausschalten verwendet.

Morgen sollte es dann neue Fotos mit besser verlegten Kabeln geben.


----------



## ztrew (4. Oktober 2013)

Sieht echt super aus. Auch wenn ich keinen plan von den Schaltungen habe echt interessant. Wenn man sowas in der Schule lernt pass ich besser auf 
Und ganz ehrlich ich hätte nicht gedacht das alles in das Gehäuse passt aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Noctua (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - das Ziel kommt näher*

Danke dir. Hardwareschaltungen sind so eine Sache, mir liegt Automatisierung per Software mehr  Aber es gibt ja das Internet und Hilfe aus dem Forum hier.
Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, es passt besser rein  Zum Glück habe ich mich gegen die Version mit einer extra Grafikkarte entscheiden. Besonders grausam ist das interne USB 3.0 Kabel. Das lässt sich ja kaum biegen und sitzt auch auf dem Board sehr locker. Danach kommen die SATA-Kabel. Und dadurch das man das Gehäuse zum Öffnen aufklappen muss, lassen sich vor allem die SATA und SATA-Stromkabel zwischen Board/Netzteil und Festplatten sehr schlecht verlegen :/


----------



## Noctua (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - das Ziel kommt näher*

Und wie versprochen gibt es heute neue Bilder. Ich hatte das Gehäuse heute für einen ersten Probebetrieb zusammengebaut und auch in der vertikalen Position betrieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Lösung für den IR-Empfänger so nicht zuverlässig funktioniert. Da werde ich nochmal was ändern müssen. Auch werde ich die Power- und ODD-LED noch auf der einen Seite abdecken müssen, damit sie nicht nach unten durchleuchten. Ansonsten fällt es aber kaum auf, dass es sich nicht um eine echte PS3 handelt.

Davor habe ich allerdings die Kabel noch etwas besser verlegt und fixiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Optisch ist es vielleicht nicht das schönste, aber hier zählt vor allem die Funktionalität. Schliesslich sieht man es am Ende eh nicht und zudem ist es verdammt eng.

Wie eng es ist sollen diese beiden Fotos verdeutlichen. Mit allen angeschlossenen Kabeln lässt sich das Gehäuse nicht weiter als so öffnen. Ich könnte zwar längere Kabel verwenden, nur müssen dies auch im Gehäuse untergebracht werden und dabei weder den Luftfluss stark beeinträchtigen, in die Lüfter geraten oder sich gegenseitig stören (die Sensorkabel sind da etwas anfällig).
von hinten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von der Oberseite (dieser Teil ist bei der vertikal stehenden PS3 oben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Fail gab es gestern beim ersten Testzusammenbau. Für den Einbau des Mainboards musst ich eines der Gegenstück von der Deckelverschraubung unten abtrennen. Damit war es nur noch (zu schwach) an der Seite befestigt und brach beim Schraube rein drehen ab. Aber mittels viel 2k-Kleber und temporärer Fixiervorrichtung konnte ich es wieder anbringen und jetzt hält es bombenfest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanssx2 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

das war ein bomben projekt (liebe es stiller leser zu sein ) und sieht doch echt gut aus 
nur noch ein gescheites Cablemanagement und es hat noch das  I Tuepfelchen


----------



## slawitsch (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Tolles Projekt!


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Das sieht ja mittlerweile richtig gut aus

@hanssx2
Sieht doch sowieso keiner wenn das Gehäuse der PS3 geschlossen ist.


----------



## Manu98 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Klasse Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## Noctua (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Beim Versuch den IR-Empfänger aus der Platine zu löten ist dieser mir leider kaputt gegangen. Da jetzt Ersatz her muss ist die Frage hier ins Forum:
Kann da jemand was empfehlen?

2 Lösungen habe ich nach einiger Suche gefunden, beide überzeugen mich aber nicht 100%ig.
Die erste Lösung wäre das Streacom ST-IRRC Multimedia Empfänger und Fernbedienung: Laut Datenblatt kann man das System damit sogar aus dem Soft-Off-Modus (S5) einschalten. Theoretisch unterstützt das Asrock H77M-ITX diese Funktion. Die Fernbedingung schaut auch ok aus. Schwieriger könnte hier die Platzierung des IR-Empfängers werden.

Die zweite Lösung wäre ein Interner CIR Infrarot Empfänger mit RC6 Protokoll, Modell CIR2-01 + CIR-Adapterkabel und passende Fernbedienung: Auch hier stelle ich mir die Montage des IR-Empfängers schwierig vor. Zudem ist der Preis mit 50 Euro (oder mehr, je nach Fernbedienung) mindestens dopppelt so hoch wie die Lösung von Streamcom. Allerdings würde das Einschalten über Fernbedienung dank CIR auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

Was meint ihr? Kennt evtl. noch jemand eine andere Lösung oder sollte ich doch besser wieder zu einer externen Lösung greifen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

es scheint so, als wäre die streacom-lösung die bessere wahl. da ist das ir-modul soweit ich sehen kann ja nicht verlötet, sondern wird angesteckt. somit ist das ganze flexibler. 
aber man könnte das beo dem CIR-modul wohl auch rauslöten und kabel zwischen setzen. aber mehr bezahlen und dann noch bearbeiten müssen? hm, ich weiss nicht. 

ich hab eine funk-fernbedienung von X10, die war bei dem laptop bei, den meine mutter sich vor ewigkeiten mal gekauft hatte. der empfänger ist ganz herkömlich über usb angeschlossen. als software nutze ich eventghost, damit kann ich jede taste beliebig zuweisen. ich kann damit auch mein gamepad als fernbedienung oder maus emulieren. allerdings kann die X10 quetsche den pcl nicht einschalten. ausschalten müsste gehen, wenn man das entsprechend einer taste zuweist.


----------



## Noctua (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Ok, dann habe ich mir jetzt die Streamcom-Lösung bestellt. Das Modul ist schön am Rand plaziert, da hat man noch etwas Spielraum. Im Notfall muss ich den Empfänger dort doch noch ablöten. Und wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, ist dort auch eine Anschlussmöglichkeit für eine LED. Jetzt muss ich nur mal schauen wo ich den Empfänger sinnvoll platzieren kann. Bestellt habe ich bei Caseking und mir dann gleich noch einen Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140mm für mein anderes Projekt mitbestellt.

Ihr könnt ja schon mal Wünsche bzgl. (Detail-)Fotos, Videos und genaueren Beschreibungen posten, damit ich darauf eingehen kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

hm, du willst ja möglich original look und funktion erhalten. da bleibt für den ir-empfänger ja eigendlich nur das belüftungsgitter. hat ja nicht so gut geklpatt, wie es sollte, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. 

so ein ir-empfänger könnte man bestimmt gut im bereich der usb-bucjsen verstecken, müsstest du halt ein kleines loch bohren.


----------



## jamie (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Eng ist gut. 
Aber du solltest mal ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen. Es blättert niemand durch 19 Seiten.


----------



## Noctua (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hm, du willst ja möglich original look und  funktion erhalten. da bleibt für den ir-empfänger ja eigendlich nur das  belüftungsgitter. hat ja nicht so gut geklpatt, wie es sollte, soweit  ich das mitbekommen habe.


Ja, der Originallook soll auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben, sonst wäre der ganze Aufwand bisher ja umsonst gewesen 
Bisher war der Empfänger hinter dem Lichtleiter der WLAN-LED gewesen. Ging auch ganz gut, in einem bestimmten Winkel 
Luftgitter wäre so eine Idee, genauso wie den Lichtleiter entfernen und den Empfänger direkt dahinter setzen. Dadurch gibt es dann allerdings eine (wenn auch kleine) unschöne offene Stelle 



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> so ein ir-empfänger könnte man  bestimmt gut im bereich der usb-bucjsen verstecken, müsstest du halt ein  kleines loch bohren.


Das wäre evtl. auch eine Idee, müsste ich mir mal anschauen. Alternativ könnte ich im Notfall auch eine der USB-Buchsen entfernen, da ich in der Praxis max. eh nur eine verwende.




jamie schrieb:


> Eng ist gut.


Nicht immer und überall 



jamie schrieb:


> Aber du solltest mal ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen. Es blättert niemand durch 19 Seiten.


 Ja, das wäre mal eine gute Idee. Genauso wie den Startpost etwas ansprechender zu gestalten. Wer hat Lust dazu? 
Ne, werde ich die Woche, je nach Lust, Abends mal angehen.


----------



## Noctua (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Das Paket mit dem IR-Empfänger ist bei Caseking heute leider nicht rausgegangen 
Hoffentlich kommt es noch vor dem Wochenende.

Da ich es scheinbar vergessen habe, hier nochmal ein Video vom eingebauten DVD-Laufwerk, samt Touchsensor.


----------



## Noctua (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Heute kam mein Paket von Caseking. Aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na was das wohl ist?


----------



## Noctua (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Na was schaut uns da aus der Verpackung an? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heraus kommt die Fernbedienung samt Empfänger. Auf der Rückseite der Fernbedienung kleben die zugehörigen Batterien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Empfänger ist schön in einer Antistatikhülle verpackt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fernbedienung ist von beiden Seiten mit einer Schutzfolie beklebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man die Rückseite nach unten schiebt kommt das Fach für die Batterien zum Vorschein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend noch 2 Fotos vom Probeeinbau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem linken Bild das Empfängermodul mit dem 4-adrigen USB-Kabel, dann das Powerkabel zum Mainboard und anschliessend das Powerkabel vom Touchsensor. Auf dem rechten Bild steckt das USB-Kabel vom Empfänger im grauen CIR-Steckplatz des Boards. Damit lässt sich das System auch per Fernbedienung einschalten. Zum weiteren Testen bin ich jetzt aber noch nicht gekommen, da jetzt erst einmal ein paar Aufnahmen anstehen.

Morgen geht es dann weiter mit weiteren Funktionstests und der Suche nach einem passenden Einbauort für den IR-Empfänger.


----------



## Noctua (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - erster Probezusammenbau des kompletten Gehäuses*

Update: Über CIR kann man die FB nicht in Windows benutzen, trotz installierter Treiber. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Option im Bios gefunden, damit kann ich den PC auch per USB aus dem Soft Off (S5) starten. Morgen heisst das dann für mich, dass ich nach einem Platz für den IR-Empfänger suchen muss.


----------



## ztrew (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich find das mit dem Empfänger eine echt gute Idee. Aber was genau ist denn soft off?


----------



## Noctua (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Fernbedienung ist da*

Das istder Modus, wenn das Betriebssystem runterfährt und das Netzteil abschaltet. Es ist quasi der normale Auszustand eines ATX-Rechners. Ich konnte vorhin die Stromversorgung des externen Netzteils anschliessen und dann per FB den PC anschalten.
Schwieriger wird es den Empfänger sinnvoll unter zu bringen. Vermutlich werde ich wohl einen der Front-USB-Anschlüsse rauswerfen müssen


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Fernbedienung ist da*

Sooooooooo...
nach längerem Brainstorming und Gewaltanwendung  zusammen mit einem befreundetem Messebauer ist uns wohl die Lösung für das IR-Empfängerproblem  gekommen. 

Ja, die Verkleidung vorne links neben dem Laufwerk lässt sich entfernen und ist zudem noch transparent, wenn auch getönt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Vormittag habe ich einige Testläufe gemacht und es scheint keine Probleme mit dem Empfang dadurch zu geben.
Aber da für die Montage die Festplattenhalterung im Weg ist, muss diese nochmals versetzt werden. Das Entfernen der Halter war dank des 2k-Klebers ein Krampf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Bohrer ausgepackt und eine grosses Loch in den Deckel gebohrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schaut das dann mit IR-Empfänger aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit viel Heisskleber werden die Platine und ein paar Kabel an der richtigen Stelle gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die Abdeckung wieder montiert wurde, sieht man von aussen nichts mehr, so wie es sein sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann geht es an die erneute Montage der Festplattenhalterung. Diese wird etwas mehr in die Gehäusemitte rutschen. Zuerst die Klebeflächen leicht anrauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Anschliessen die Halterung mit 2k-Kleber einkleben. Zur Fixierung habe ich etwas schweres drauf gepackt, damit sie schön ans Gehäuse gepresst wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider mangelte es mir etwas an passenden Gewichten. Aber ich denke so sollte das passen. Heute Abend sollte alles getrocknet sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Fernbedienung ist da*

sollte funktionieren. die abdeckung an anderen ir-geräten ist doch auch meist dunkel getönt


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Fernbedienung ist da*

So, heute geht es Schlag auf Schlag 

Nachdem die letzte Schaltung für die ODD-LED mittels Opto-Koppler gezickt hat, habe ich heute eine per Transistor gemacht. Und siehe da: Es geht! 

Eingebaut werden kann sie noch nicht, da die Festplattenhalterung noch trocknet. Sobald das abgeschlossen ist, kann der Einbau aber sofort erledigt werden, da alles brav vorbereitet ist.

Hier noch 2 Fotos der recht simplen Schaltung samt hangezeichnetem Schaltplan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der nächste Plan ist jetzt die IR-Status-LED nach aussen führen. Unten neben der HDD-LED ist ja noch ein Platz frei.


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Fernbedienung ist da*

Und weiter geht's 

So schaut es aktuell im Gehäusedeckel aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na wer hat noch den Überblick? 

Und den nächsten Testlauf gab es auch noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht schön die blaue LED fürs ODD. Leider geht die Power-LED da ein wenig unter.
Auch das Anschalten per FB geht jetzt.

Was ist noch zu tun:
- IR-Status-LED
- FB einrichten (Tastenbelegung)
- LEDs im Gehäusedeckel nach unten hin abdecken


----------



## Noctua (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt ist auf der Zielgeraden*

Nächstes Problem: Die Fernbedienung vom AV-Receiver funkt dazwischen und schaltet den PC immer ein und aus


----------



## ztrew (14. Oktober 2013)

Oh das ist natürlich blöd gibts da überhaupt ne Lösung?
Mit den kabeln siehts fast schlimmer aus wie in meinem Rechner  ne ich hab echt Respekt halten die Schaltungen und das Laufwerk eigentlich gut im gehäuse ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt ist auf der Zielgeraden*

ach du sch... mit sowas hätte ich nun überauptnicht gerechnet. hat nicht jedes ir-gerät einen eigenen code, womit es angesprochen wird? denk da gerade an universal fb.


----------



## Noctua (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt ist auf der Zielgeraden*

zur FB: Ich denke das kommt daher, dass bei der FB des Receiver die Codes einiger anderer Onkyo-Geräte eingespeichert sind. Der PC reagiert auch nur, wenn ich die Quellen umschalte. Aber genau dafür ist ein AV-Receiver ja eigentlich gedacht 
Mal schauen was ich da machen kann.

@ztrew: Tja, ist halt sehr eng im Gehäuse  Und andere Kabel sollten auch nicht unbedingt sehr nah bei den Sensorkabel liegen, da die sonst gestört werden. Die Schaltungen halten dank Heißkleber gut im Gehäuse, das Laufwerk dank 2k-Kleber und Schrauben bombenfest.


----------



## Noctua (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt ist auf der Zielgeraden*

So, mal Streamcom und Caseking angeschrieben. Mal schaun ob da was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Noctua (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt ist auf der Zielgeraden*

Caseking hat sich bereits bei mir gemeldet und mir empfohlen vom Kauf zurückzutreten. Da der Preis unter 40 Euro liegt, werde ich da wohl drauf sitzen bleiben :/
Eine andere Alternative sehe ich aber gerade nicht, da sich die IR-Frequenzen nicht ändern lassen 

Dh: Ich darf wieder eine neue MCE-FB suchen und hoffen dass der Fehler dort nicht auftritt. Noch dazu gibt es kaum Sets mit internem Empfänger. Evtl. doch nochmal das Hama-Teil und umbauen


----------



## Noctua (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Was meint ihr? Wieder auf diese FB wechseln? Da weiß ich wenigstens, dass sie funktioniert. Den Empfänger könnte ich raus- und per Kabel anlöten lassen. Und auf internen USB-Anschluss umlöten bekomme ich noch selbst hin. Damit kann ich das System zwar nicht aus dem Auszustand einschalten, aber immerhin aus dem Standby (= Normalzustand) wecken und das MCE normal bedienen.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Oktober 2013)

Einen Versuch ist es wohl wert... Und um den Rechner aus dem "ganz aus"-Zustand zu starten kann man ja sonst ggf auch wake on lan verwenden. Sofern das board das unterstützt. Geht allerdings nur über Kabel, nicht über Wlan!


----------



## Noctua (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Einen Versuch ist es wohl wert... Und um den Rechner aus dem "ganz aus"-Zustand zu starten kann man ja sonst ggf auch wake on lan verwenden. Sofern das board das unterstützt. Geht allerdings nur über Kabel, nicht über Wlan!


Normalerweise ist der PC ja immer im Standby, damit er sich zum Aufnehmen aufwecken kann. Das Anschalten wäre nur ein Gimmik gewesen. Zwar will ich irgendwann mein Onkyo-System durch einen Yamaha-Receiver mit Teufel-Boxen ersetzen, dies aber erst in 1-2 Jahren.

Streamcom hat sich auch gemeldet (war ich sehr überrascht von, bin ich von vielen anderen Firmen nicht gewohnt, zumindest nicht so schnell). Aber deren Lösungsvorschlag war im Endeffekt nur, dass ich die PC anschalten bzw Wakeup-Funktion deaktivere. Damit würde aber der Sinn der FB verloren gehen. Daher wird sie wohl zurück gehen und ich werde nochmal eine von Hama bestellen. Schade eigentlich, da das Streamcomset einen hochwertigeren Eindruck hinterlassen hat und man die FB-Tasten frei belegen konnte.
Interessant wäre noch die Asrock Smart Remote, da man mir ihr auch den PC anschalten kann. Aber die bekommt man in DE kaum.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2013)

Eine alternative wäre funk-fb, aber die können glaub ich nicht zum anschalten genutzt werden, wenn sie ohne eigene Stromversorgung eingebaut werden.


----------



## Noctua (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Gibt es denn MCE-Funkfernbedienungen? Irgendwie ist das gesamte Angebot an MCE-Fernbedienungen mittlerweile sehr gering -_-


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2013)

In einem tagebuch hier hat mal jmd seinen pc mit funk-fb ausgestattet. Aber die hatte nur 4 Kanäle. Wäre somit wieder ein extra-gerät. Und noch eine platine im case...

Mce sagt mir gerade nix....


----------



## Noctua (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Extraplatine wäre kein Problem, extra FB aber schon.
MCE = Media Center Edition
Da gab es damals spezielle Fernbedienungen für, sind aber selten geworden.
Die sehen dann vom groben Layout her so aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

ich hab (glaub schonmal hier irgendwo erwähnt) ein fb von x10, die war bei dem laptop bei, den meine mutter vor 10 jahren mal gekauft hat. da wurde auch mediacenter krams mit gesteuert, der laptop hatte auch dvb-t empfang und so spielkrams. die fb hat einen usb-funkempfänger. und zum steuern brauche ich ein extra-programm (ich nutze eventghost), aber den pc starten kann ich damit nicht. bzw, hab noch nicht ausprobiert, ob das geht. wenn, dann nur aus standby..

mit evenghost kann man fast alles zur fb machen. ich hönnte meinem gamepad die mausfunktionen zuweisen und so spielkram


----------



## Noctua (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Ich denke ich werde mir dem Hama die ich schon mal hatte, nochmal holen und lasse mir den Empfänger von einem Profi umlöten. Ich habe bei ebay zwar für 15 + Vk eine Asrock-FB samt Empfänger gesehen, aber i-wie ist mir das Risiko zu hoch, dass es da auch wieder Probleme gibt. Noch dazu dauert das 1-2 Wochen mit dem Versand.
Alternativ könnte ich noch bei CoHaus bestellen. Aber die 50 Euro für so ein Set, bei dem noch Nacharbeit notwendig ist (IR-Empfänger müsste da auch umgelötet werden) ist mit etwas zu viel.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre die Original-Sony-FB über Bluetooth, aber damit lässt sich der PC nicht aus dem Standby aufwecken. Oder kenn da zufälligerweise jemand einen passenden BT-Empfänger der das kann?


----------



## RenovatioApo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Hey,
du kannst mal versuchen den Original Sony über Bluetooth anzuschließen.
Dann unter Geräte und Drucker den Bluetooth Adapter mit Rechtsklick Eigenschaften Anwählen, dann Hardware den Adapter Auswählen und unten Eigenschaften drücken, Energieverwaltung und dann Gerät kann den Computer aus dem Ruhezustand starten anklicken. Funktioniert meine ich auch beim Standby. 

Ein Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

standby ist ja nicht das problem, sondern ganz aus.


----------



## RenovatioApo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Bei mir im Wohnzimmer steht ein Antec Gehäuse mit einem Soundgraph Display. Dabei gehen zwei Leitungen zum ATX um ein Implus auszuführen. Dann startet bei mir der Rechner mit der Fernbedienung.

Hast du das mal mit dem Versucht? 
Caseking.de » Media PC » Multimedia-Panel » Antec Veris Basic Internal IR Receiver & Remote


----------



## Noctua (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Ich habe z.Z. keine PS3-FB mehr da. Aber im Netz liest man eigentlich nur, dass es nicht geht.

@RenovatioApo: Ja, die hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Leider fehlen der FB zu viele Tasten. Nach dem Prinzip arbeitet die FB von Streamcom übrigens auch.


----------



## RenovatioApo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Okey, dann gibt es nur die Ausführung mit dem Display, da hättest du genug Tasten.


----------



## Noctua (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Meinst du das?
Das bekomme ich doch gar nicht unter


----------



## RenovatioApo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Es gibt auch eins mit nur einem 5,25 Zoll Schacht. 

Hier Das hat auch die volle Tastatur.


----------



## Noctua (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Aber das Ding doch nicht ins PS3-Gehäuse


----------



## RenovatioApo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Ich weiß. Das erste wäre die Lösung gewesen, aber hat ja leider zu wenig Tasten. Hab sonst leider keine Idee mehr außer einer könnte dir sowas basteln.


----------



## Noctua (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Ich denke ich werde erstmal die Hama nehmen und mir später mal in aller Ruhe Gedanken darüber machen. Irgendwann will ich das System auch mal über das Handy/Tablet steuerbar machen und eine Wireless-Tastatur inkl. Touchpad (sowas hier z.B.) anschliessen.


----------



## Noctua (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Heute habe ich mal CoHaus angeschrieben. Diese haben mir angeboten ihre Logitech Harmony mal auf den Receiver zu programmieren und zu schauen ob der IR-Empfänger darauf reagiert. Sollte da alles passen, nehme ich vielleicht doch das Set. Allerdings macht mir dort die Position des IR-Empfängers noch etwas Sorgen.

Von Caseking bin ich gerade etwas enttäuscht. Nach 20 Minuten in der Warteschlange wurde ich heute einfach gekickt (plötzlich war besetzt). Dabei wollte ich nur nachfragen, wie das mit dem Rücksenden funktionert. Immerhin war das Gerät schon in Funktion. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich die VK übernehmen müsste :/


----------



## Noctua (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

So, Notebook und Server laufen wieder. Der HTPC tut auch seine Dienste und nimmt brav auf.
Bezüglich der FB werde ich mir wohl doch das System von CoHaus holen. Dazu warte ich aber noch deren Tests ab.
Die Touchsensoren haben sich bisher auch sehr gut geschlagen. Man muss nur beim Anfassen des Gehäuses etwas vorsichtig sein, ein paar mal habe ich den PC schon aus Versehen Ein- bzw. Ausgeschalten  Das sollte in der finalen Position dann aber nicht mehr passieren.

Jetzt gibt es aber erst einmal eine Pause wegen einer Dienstreise. Immerhin kann ich da etwas mit Männerspielzeug "spielen" 
Falls es das Hotel-WLAN hergibt, werde ich auch mal ins Forum schauen.


----------



## Noctua (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

So, wieder daheim, und diesmal ganz ohne Schäden 

Heute habe ich nach Absprache mit Caseking das Rücksenden der Streamcom-FB eingeleitet. Auf die Messergebnisse von CoHaus warte ich noch. Ansonsten ruht das Projekt bis dahin, es sei denn mir fällt noch was zum basteln ein.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit kabellosen Tastatur-Touchpad-Combos?


----------



## ztrew (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab hier ne k400r von logitech die ich hauptsächlich mit meinem fernseher nutze.Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit ist recht solide und bietet eigentlich alles was man braucht.


----------



## Noctua (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Danke für den Tipp. Die hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Die K400 wird es dann wohl auch werden.


----------



## Noctua (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Kurzes Update: Von CoHaus kam heute eine positive Rückmeldung. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch für eine Fernbedienung von hier entscheiden und dann werde ich dort bestellen.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Preislich ist da ja scheinbar kein Unterschied, von daher: Entscheide nach Aussehen und eventuellen Einschränkungen beim Funktionsumfang^^ Dürfte wohl nicht soooo schwer werden


----------



## Noctua (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Die Philips ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar 
Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen den beiden Toshiba.


----------



## Noctua (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Rückschlag bei der FB, Störung durch AV-Receiver-FB*

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen und das hoffentlich vorletzte Teil ist bestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mich für die Toshiba-FB mit schwarzen Tasten entschieden. Mal schauen wie lange der Versand dauert und es dann läuft.


----------



## Noctua (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue FB + Empfänger bei CoHaus bestellt*

Heute hat die Packstation ein kleines weisses Paket aus Berlin für mich gehabt. Was da wohl drin ist? 

EDIT:
Und hier kommt die Auflösung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau, die neue Fernbedienung samt IR-Empfänger. 

Ausserdem kam heute die Grundlage für mein nächstes Projekt bei mir daheim an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na wer errät um was es sich handelt?


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Oktober 2013)

Na dann würde ich mal sagen: Viel Spaß beim basteln! Teste aber erst, ob es keine Signalüberlagerungen gibt!


----------



## Noctua (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue FB + Empfänger bei CoHaus bestellt*

So, bei dem Test hat der Empfänger auf keine Fremd-FB angesprochen und auch das Anschalten per FB funktioniert.  
Somit ging es dann an den Einbau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links sieht man das Loch für den IR-Empfänger samt IR-Empfänger (zum Anpassen hatte ich die Verkleidung abgenommen). Bei der ersten bzw. den ersten beiden PS3-Versionen war an dieser Stelle noch ein Kartenleser installiert. Da die Verkleidung lichtdurchlässig ist, funktioniert das so tadellos.
Leider war es schon recht dunkel, aber dennoch 1 Foto vom Deckel samt neuen IR-Empfänger (rechts unten).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine weitere offene Baustelle bin ich noch angegangen, die nach unten durchscheinden LEDs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten ist das Bodensegment zu sehen, oben der Deckel samt Laufwerk. Das schwarze Stück Plastik stammt von dem Teil aus dem Heck, der für die ATX-Blende entfernt wurde.

Ich werde das System bis zum Wochenende laufen lassen. Wenn bis dahin keine Probleme auftreten, werde ich finale Fotos und Videos machen und das System dann zusammen bauen. Wünsche zu Fotos und Videos können gern geäussert werden.
Zudem werde ich als nächstes mal die Software angehen. Da werde ich mich dann auch endlich mal genauer mit XCopy (danke nochmals an Angelo-K für den Tipp) auseinander setzen, dass Mediacenter mit den neuen Netzlaufwerken einrichten und mal DVB-Viewer samt Webserver im Detail vorstellen.


----------



## Noctua (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue FB + Empfänger von CoHaus erfolgreich getestet und verbaut*

Heute war ich spontan nochmal shoppen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit sollte ich vorerst alle Teile für den HTPC zusammen haben.

Morgen ist in Franken ja ein Feiertag, da werde ich dann mal ein paar Detailfotos vom System machen. Anschliessend geht es dann an die Software.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue FB + Empfänger von CoHaus erfolgreich getestet und verbaut*

vergiss nicht ein foto von den led's, damit man den unterschied sehen kann von vorher zu nacher  

freut mich, dass endlich ein passende fb gefunden ist. war ja auch schwierig genug


----------



## Noctua (1. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue FB + Empfänger von CoHaus erfolgreich getestet und verbaut*

So, wie soll ich es am besten ausdrücken: Ich habe fertig!

Ja, du hast richtig gelesen, dass Projekt ist endlich fertig. Heute habe ich die letzten Tests und Änderungen (eine Unschönheit hatte ich noch gefunden, dazu aber mehr im Text) vorgenommen. Heute gibt es viele Bilder zur Hardware, die Software und Schaltungen kommen später.

*Überblick über die Hardware - Teil 1*

Zu allererst eine finale Übersicht über das Innere des Systems.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links der Deckel, rechts die Unterseite. Beide werden in der Mitte wie ein Buch zusammen geschlagen.

Der Deckel im Detail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind folgende Dinge verbaut: IR-Empfänger, 2,5" HDD und SSD (unter der HDD), Touchsensoren, Power- und ODD-LED, ODD, smätliche selbstgebauten Schaltungen

Der Boden im Detail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist folgendes verbaut: Board samt CPU und RAM , interner DC/DC-Wandler des externen Netzteils, 2x Front-USB 3.0, 40mm Hecklüfter, HDD-LED, Anschluss des externen Netzteils

Kommen wir zu den Details. Zuerst der 40mm Hecklüfter von Noctua. Dieser bläst die warme Luft nach draussen. Wenn das Gehäuse in der senkrechten Position betrieben wird, befindet er sich im oberen Teil des Gehäuses.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Blick auf die beiden Silentadapter von Noctua. Diese habe ich verbaut, da dass System als HTPC unhörbar sein soll. Und das ist es im Normalfall auch, nur das DVD-Laufwerk hört man noch wenn es im Betrieb ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Blick auf den CPU-Kühler. Dieser ist so verbaut, dass der CPU-Lüfter die warme Luft aus den Lamellen in Richtung des DC/DC-Wandlers und damit in Richtung des Gehäuselüfters blasen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als RAM habe ich 2x 2GB Kingston Value Low Profile verbaut. Der RAM ist genauso hoch wie der RAM-Sockel und nimmt daher keinen zusätzlichen Platz sinnlos weg oder versperrt den Luftstrom.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Buchse für das externe Netzteil. Der Heisskleber soll das Abbrechen der Anschlüsse verhindern (Ist mir schon passiert). Steht das Gehäuse senkrecht ist dieser Anschluss untern. Links wird eine Schraube von Deckel zur Befestigung reingeschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Front-USB-Anschlüsse liessen sich aus Platzgründen nicht anschrauben, daher half nur eins: viel Heisskleber. So sitzen sie aber bombenfest und können normal verwendet werden. Daneben noch die HDD-LED. Der zweite Platz links davon war bei der PS3 für die WLAN-LED vorgesehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind die Mainboardanschlüsse im Detail. Oben kommt zuerst der interne USB 3.0 - Anschluss, dann der graue 4-polige CIR-Anschluss für die Fernbedienung, dann der (nicht verwendete interne USB 2.0 - Anschluss und dann die Anschlüsse für das Frontpanel. Angeschlossen ist hier auf dem Foto noch die HDD-LED. Zusätzlich wird noch der Powertaster angeschlossen. Die Power-LED wird anders angeschlossen und einen Resettaster gibt es nicht.

Im zweiten Teil wird dann der Deckel behandelt.


----------



## Noctua (1. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue FB + Empfänger von CoHaus erfolgreich getestet und verbaut*

*Überblick über die Hardware - Teil 2*

Hier geht es jetzt um den Deckel. 
An dieser Stelle sehen wir die beiden Metalplättchen für die Touchsensoren. Diese waren bereits bei der PS3 in Verwendung. Ich habe dort die Sensorkabel für meine Schaltung angelötet und zu den Platinen geführt. Zudem sieht man das Abdeckplättchen für die LEDs welches verhindert, dass die LEDs nach unten durch das Gitter durchleuchten. Der graue Plastikstreifen in der Mitte des Bildes ist die vordere Halterung des ODD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich heute testweise Windows 8 installiert hatte (solange das Gehäuse offen war, konnte ich problemlos noch eine andere HDD anschliessen) ist mit etwas aufgefallen. Die blaue ODD-LED war so stark, dass sie grüne Power-LED überstrahlt hat. Daher sah es so aus, dass diese ausgeht, sobald die ODD-LED angeht. Zum Glück hatte ich von meinem anderen Projekt noch eine superhelle grüne LED zur Hand. Diese habe ich seitlich plaziert und man sieht sie jetzt auch wenn die ODD-LED an ist. Daher musst ich den "Durchleuchtschutz" etwas vergrössern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir zum letzten grossen Sorgenkind des Projektes: dem IR-Empfänger. Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben gab es mit dem von Streamcom Probleme mit der Fernbedienung meines AV-Receivers. Der nun verbaute RC6-Empfänger von CoHaus funktionert allerdings super.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die SSD nur unter die HDD geklemmt ist, hatte sie ein klein wenig Spielraum. Dies habe ich mit diesem Stück Schaumstoff gelöst. Auf diesem waren ein Teil der Bauteile für die Schaltungen bei der Lieferung plaziert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Kabel die vom "Frontpanel" des Deckels wegführen. Das einzelne blaue ist das Sensorkabel für die Touchsteuerung des ODD, die zwei braunen (mit roter und blauer Markierung) sind für die ODD-LED, das gelbe und grüne (welche ganz links lang gehen) sind für den ODD-Auswurfmechanismus, die drei Kabel (rot, grün, weiss mit gelber Markierung) sind für die Power-LEDs (Pluspol für rot/grün und gemeinsame Masse) und die beiden letzten Kabel (braun und weiss) sind für die ODD-LED-Kabel vom Laufwerk selbst. Für die Steuerung selbst, wird aber nur der Pluspol verwendet. Nicht im Bild (da es rechts im Gehäuse lang geführt wird) ist das rote Sensorkabel für den Powertaster.
Die Kabelverlegung war relativ schwierig. Zum einen sind die Sensorkabel sehr empfindlich was andere stromführende Kabel angeht und zum anderen müssen manche Kabel lang genug sein um sie problemlos im Boden anschliessen zu können. Zu lang dürfen sie aber auch nicht sein, damit sie nicht in die Lüfter kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir jetzt zu den Schaltungen.
Eins vorweg: Ja man hätte sie platzsparender bauen können (z.B. eine Sensorsteuerung für zwei Sensoren erweitern) und alles auf eine einzelne grössere Platine löten können. Aber zum einen waren es meine ersten Platinenlötversuche und zum anderen sind die Platinen mit der Zeit gewachsen.

Zuerst die Stromverteilungsplatine. Hier gehen die dauerhaft anliegenden 12V vom externen Netzteil rein, welche die rote Standby-LED und die Sensorsteuerung mit Strom versorgen. Ansonsten verteilen sie die verschiedenen Spannungen auf die einzelnen Platinen (wie der Name ja schon sagt ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes kommt die Umschaltsteuerung für die Power-LED. Diese sorgt dafür dass die Power-LED des Systems im Aus-/Standby-Zustand rot und im Betriebszustand grün leuchtet. Damit wird die Power-LED-Steuerung der echten PS3 nachgeahmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch einen Blick auf die Verstärkungsschaltung für die ODD-LED. Da das ODD nur knapp unter 1V für die LED liefert, dies für die helle blaue LED so aber nicht reicht, wird diese nur zum Steuern genommen. Die blaue LED selbst wird über die 5V des Netzteils versorgt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes kommen wir zu den beiden Sensorschaltungen. Im Grunde unterscheiden sie sich nur in einem Bauteil, dem Optokoppler. Da sich das Mainboard mit dem MOC 3020 nicht verträgt, ist dort ein 4N35 verbaut. Dieser hat den Nachteil, dass man auf die Polung achten muss. Das heisst in der Praxis, dass das Steuerkabel auf dem Mainboard richtig rum angeschlossen werden muss und es nicht wie bei einem Taster egal ist. Der 4N35 wiederum verträgt sich aber nicht mit dem ODD, daher ist dort der MOC 3020 verbaut. Und die beiden Optokoppler haben eine leicht unterschiedliche Pinbelegung. Dazu komme ich aber später wenn ich die Schaltungen näher erkläre.
Zuerst die Schaltung für das Ein-/Ausschalten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und anschliessen die für das ODD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Blick über alle verbauten Schaltungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte gern alle Kabel unten befestigt. Daber kam es allerdings zu Störungen des roten Sensorkabels, so dass ich gezwungen war die Kabel mitten in den Schaltungen zu fixieren.


----------



## Noctua (1. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue FB + Empfänger von CoHaus erfolgreich getestet und verbaut*

*Überblick über die Hardware - Teil 3*

Kommen wir zum letzten Teil über die Hardware.
Hier noch zwei Fotos von "hinten" kurz vor dem finalen Zusammenbau. Darauf sieht man schön wie eng das Ganze zugeht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von unten nach oben sind folgende Kabel verlegt: Molex- und SATA-Powerkabel vom DC/DC-Wandler, Dauer-12V vom externen Netzeil (noch vorm DC/DC-Wandler abgegriffen)
Nach unten gehen folgende Kabel: 2x SATA für HDD/SSD, 1x SATA für das ODD, Powerswitch, CIR-Anschluss des IR-Empfängers

So schaut das Gehäuse dann im fertigen Zustand aus. Man merkt eigentlich fast keinen Unterschied zu einer normalen PS3 Fat.
Kleines Rätsel: Auf den folgenden drei Bildern sieht man 2 kleinen Details den Unterschied. Wer bekommt sie raus? 
Der Blick von vorne,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von oben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und von unten (darauf steht das Gehäuse im senkrechten Betrieb).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Original PS3 Fat war hinter dieser Klappe die Festplatte verbaut. Hier ist sie von Innen fest verklebt.

Und hier die Auflösung des Rätsels:


Spoiler



Bild 1: Die blau hinterlegten USB 3.0 Buchsen, bei der PS3 sind diese schwarz.
Bild 3: Man sieht das gelbe Stromkabel und die Schrauben des CPU-Kühlers durchblitzen.



Und noch ein Blick von hinten. Hier ist der Unterschied natürlich grösser. Im Alltagsbetrieb wird man diese Seite allerdings nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Einstellung wird man dann wohl im Alltag zu sehen bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grossen und Ganzen kann ich sagen, dass ich meinem Ziel den Original-Look zu erhalten recht nahe gekommen bin.

Und jetzt noch ein paar Fotos vom ersten Betrieb im finalen Zustand. Zum besseren Vergleich habe ich sie noch vor dem TV stehen, final wird sie aber noch an einer anderen Stelle positionert. Fotos davon folgen die Tage.

Zwei ungleiche Schwestern im Vergleich (PS3 Fat HTPC neben PS3 Superslim - eine Slim habe ich Mitte des Jahres nicht mehr neu kaufen können), beide im Aus-Zustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht ist die rote LED des HTPC leider etwas dunkler. Allerdings kommt das auf dem Foto etwas extremer rüber als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Vielleicht finde ich eines Tages die Muse das noch zu ändern (Ich hatte heute keine hellere zur Hand, auch bei Conrad war nix lieferbar was ich morgen holen könnte).

Beide Systeme im eingeschaltetem Zustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht kommen die beiden grünen LEDs einander recht nahe. Auch die beiden orangenen LEDs (rechts im Bild) sind recht ähnlich.

Hier noch ein Bild mit der ODD-LED. Wie man sieht war die Änderung an der grünen LED erfolgreich und man sieht jetzt beide leuchten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und final noch ein Bild mit allen 3 LEDs in Betrieb.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war es vorerst mit Hardwarefotos. Als nächstes gehe ich auf die Software ein. Anschliessend werde ich auf die Schaltungen eingehen.
Zudem werde ich am Samstag oder Sonntag noch ein paar Videos zu den Funktionen machen.


----------



## Noctua (2. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb*

Und wie versprochen ein Video über die wichtigsten Funktionen: HTPC in PS3 Fat Case


----------



## grenn-CB (2. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, finde echt das es jetzt gut aussieht von außen und wie innen die Kabel innen verlegt ist nicht schlimm das sieht ja auch keiner.


----------



## Tgt79 (2. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

DEm kann ich nur zustimmen
Sieht Klasse aus


----------



## ztrew (3. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

Wow sieht echt Hammer aus. Klasse was du da geleistet hast. Wird als nächstes die superslim geschlachtet?


----------



## Noctua (3. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

Vielen lieben Dank für eure positiven Rückmeldungen. Manchmal was es schon ein hartes Stück Arbeit und manchen Stellen hätte ich es fast hingeworfen. Aber letztendlich hat es doch geklappt. Zwar hat das PS3-Gehäuse viele Macken (Kratzer usw.), da ich sie auch öfter mal mit zu Bekannten genommen hatte, anderseits hat das System so auch Charakter.
Am meisten hatte ich an den Touchsensoren gezweifelt, aber letztendlich funktionieren sie.
Kommende Woche liegen wieder Messfahrten an, danach kommen aber wie versprochen die Schaltungen und die Software an die Reihe. Auch die finalen Bios-Einstellungen werde ich vorstellen.

Ein Softwareproblem habe ich aber noch: Das automatische Verschieben der TV-Aufnahmen auf das NAS einmal am Tag/nach jeder Aufnahme. XCopy bietet diese Option nicht, wenn ich die Doku richtig gelesen habe.



ztrew schrieb:


> Wird als nächstes die superslim geschlachtet?


 Die soll noch ein Weilchen leben  Und wenn, dann passt du nur was extrem sparsames rein 
Als nächstes kommt ein altes Shuttle dran.


----------



## grenn-CB (3. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

Hört sich interessant an, wird es zum Shuttle dann auch ein Tagebuch geben wenn das Projekt beginnt?


----------



## Tgt79 (4. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

@Noctua: Schau dir mal RoboCopy an, da funktioniert verschieben auf Netzwerklaufwerke, Zeitplan müsstest du aber trotzdem über den Taskplaner erstellen


----------



## Noctua (4. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an, wird es zum Shuttle dann auch ein Tagebuch geben wenn das Projekt beginnt?


 
Ich denke schon. Allerdings habe ich noch absolut keine Idee was da rein soll. Für ein dickes Gamingsystem ist es zu schlecht belüftet, einen HTPC und ein NAS habe ich schon. Aber bis nächstes Jahr fällt mir schon was ein. Vielleicht ein Kaveri-System. Aber dazu zu gegebener Zeit mehr.



Tgt79 schrieb:


> @Noctua: Schau dir mal RoboCopy an, da funktioniert verschieben auf Netzwerklaufwerke, Zeitplan müsstest du aber trotzdem über den Taskplaner erstellen


 
Mit Robocopy habe ich es schon versucht. Aber wenn ich nicht vorher direkt im Explorer auf das Laufwerk gehe, bekommt das Skript keinen Zugriff auf das Netzlaufwerk. Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, kann ich das Skript ja mal posten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

kannst du nicht zusätzlich ein skript einbinden, was vor dem backup das netzlaufwerk einmal anpingt? dann sollte das doch klappen


----------



## Noctua (4. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

Habe ich ja gemacht. Zuerst wecke ich den Server per WoL auf, dann warte ich 30sek auf ihn, dann habe ich sogar noch auf das Laufwerk zugegriffen.
Das Netzlaufwerk ist da, ich kann per Explorer zugreifen, aber das Skript meint es findet denn Pfad nicht. War ich aber vorher per Explorer drauf, läuft es durch.

Evtl. versuche ich es nochmal per DOS-Batch und dem Move-Befehl.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

hm, war nur so ne idee von mir. ich hab da kein plan von


----------



## Noctua (8. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

Also ich nutze folgendes Skript zum verschieben einer Aufnahme. Leider funktioniert es nicht zuverlässig.

REM ----------------
REM Server aufwecken
REM ----------------

call M:\Programme\Sync\wake_server.bat
call ping 195.168.5.250 -n 1

REM -------------------------------------------------
REM Ping (1x) für 30sec -> Warten bis Server wach ist
REM -------------------------------------------------

call ping 195.195.195.250 -w 30000 -n 1

call ping 195.168.5.250 -n 1
j:

REM --------------------------------------
REM TV-Aufnahmen kopieren und dann löschen
REM --------------------------------------

REM/LOG+:logfile.log /NP
robocopy E:\PVR-Daten J:\TV-Aufnahmen /MOV /R:10 /XD Timeshift /XF Thumbs.db


Hat da evtl. jemand einen Tipp o der Fehler liegt?

Morgen stelle die Software etwas genauer vor.


----------



## Noctua (10. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

So, langsam geht das Tagebuch zu Ende. Wie versprochen (wenn auch mit einem Tag Verspätung) geht es heute um die verwendete Software.

Doch zu erst noch ein (leider etwas unscharfes) Foto vom aktuellen Standort. 2014 will ich endlich das Wohnzimmer renovieren, da kommt dann auch ein neues TV-Board. Das aktuelle stammt noch von der Röhre. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Software - Teil 1*

Als Betriebssystem wird ein Windows 7 Home Premium x64 verwendet. Dies ist auf der SSD installiert. Als TV-Software verwende ich DVB Viewer mit dem Recording Service Plugin. Zum Wiedergeben setze ich auf das Windows Media Center mit einigen Plugins. Bis auf den Opera 12, dem Acrobt Reader und einem Virenscanner ist eigentlich nichts weiter installiert.

DVB Viewer + Recording Service

Der DVB Viewer lag meiner vorherigen Version als Lightversion bei. Die volle Software war nicht teuer und kann nur online erworben werden. Der Vorteil der dieser Software ist das Webplugin. Somit kann ich alles nötige über einen Webbrowser einstellen und sogar das aktuelle TV Programm streamen. Theoretisch gänge es über das Internet, aber das habe ich nicht freigegeben.

Über ein Icon im Traymenü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt man in das Konfigurationsmenü.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kann man alles wichtige auch ausserhalb von DVB Viewer einstellen, welches ich nach der Erstinstalltion nicht wieder gestartet hatte.

Über einen Webbrowser kann man alle wichtigen Funktionen von jedem Computer aus aufrufen.
Das aktuelle TV-Programm kann man über eine Timeline



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder über eine Liste aufrufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hierüber kann man auch ganz einfach eine Aufnahme planen oder ein Stream starten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine weitere wichtige Funktion ist die EGP-Suche. Hier kann man recht detailiert eine Sendung/einen Film suchen und die entsprechende Aufnahme planen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Reiter Timer kann man die aktuell aktiven Aufnahmenplanungen sehen. Da man auch Serienaufnahmen planen kann, ist das recht praktisch für die Übersicht. Auch Zeitkonflikte werden farblich (rot) hervorgehoben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Aufnahmen hat man einen Überblick über die letzten Aufnahmen. Diese kann man von dieser Stelle auch streamen. Diese Funktion nutze ich aber nicht, da die Aufnahmen auf dem NAS liegen und ich sie klassisch per Explorer aufrufe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein negativen Aspekt hat die Software. Leider funktioniert die EPG-gesteuerte Aufnahmezeit nicht. Daher nehme ich immer +/- 15 Minuten auf und schneide sie nachträglich am PC.

Im zweiten Teil geht es dann um die Mediacenter-Plugins.


----------



## Noctua (10. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht: Fotos vom finalen Zusammenbau und ersten Betrieb, Video online*

*Software - Teil 2*

Mediacenter Plugins

Für das Mediacenter nutze ich 2 Plugins. Das erste heisst Media Browser und ist grundsätzlich kostenlos. Es gibt zwar auch eine Premiumversion, aber die nutze ich nicht. Zudem habe ich dort ein Plugin für Bilder und Musik.
Den Media Browser kann man ebenfalls über das Traymenü konfigurieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptsächlich habe ich darüber nur die Verzeichnisse konfiguriert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Mediacenter schaut das dann wie folgt aus (leider etwas unscharf):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze ist so zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber wesentlich sortierter als die "Alles in einer Liste"-Übersicht des Mediacenters.

Das zweite Plugin ist mcShoutcast. Dies dient für die Webradiowiedergabe und kostet ein paar Euro. Damit kann man im Mediacenter unter "Radio" Webradios aufrufen und anhören, sowie diese auch in Favoritenlisten ablegen. Dazu gibt es diverse Darstellungsoptionen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Youtube-Plugin hatte ich auch mal. Aber leider funktioniert das nicht mehr. Und ein aktuell funktionierendes habe ich auch nicht mehr gefunden.

Demnächst gehe ich noch auf die Schaltungen und die UC und undervolting Optionen ein.


----------



## Noctua (17. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht! Software vorgestellt.*

So, ein offenes Thema konnte ich dieses Wochenende endlich klären: Das Robocopy-Thema.
Nach weiteren Recherchen im Internet kam heraus, dass Robocopy wohl ein Problem mit Netzlaufwerken hat. Im Mirroring (automatische, wöchtenliche Sicherung des Haupt-PCs aufs NAS klappt) scheint wohl zu funktionieren, verschieben wohl nicht. Aber es gibt einen Trick. Dazu ruft man aus einem Hauptbatch per CALL-Befehl eine weitere Batch-Datei auf die das Robocopy-Skript enthält.

Das Hauptskript schaut dann so aus:

REM ----------------
REM Server aufwecken
REM ----------------

call M:\Programme\Sync\wake_nas.bat
call ping 192.168.5.250 -n 1

REM -------------------------------------------------
REM Ping (1x) für 30sec -> Warten bis Server wach ist
REM -------------------------------------------------

call ping 192.195.195.250 -w 30000 -n 1

call ping 192.168.5.250 -n 1

REM --------------------------------------
REM TV-Aufnahmen kopieren und dann löschen
REM --------------------------------------

REM Wegen Robocopy-Bug per CALL
CALL M:\Programme\Sync\rc_move.bat

die Datei rc_move.bat beinhaltet dann folgendes Skript:

REM --------------------------------------
REM TV-Aufnahmen kopieren und dann löschen
REM --------------------------------------

REM/LOG+:musicvideos.log /NP
robocopy E:\PVR-Daten J:\TV-Aufnahmen /MOV /R:10 /XD Timeshift /XF Thumbs.db

Damit haben die Tests (per Aufgabenplanung) heute erfolgreich funktioniert. Als nächstes werde ich das Skript dann nach jeder Aufnahme mal laufen lassen. Wenn das klappt wird der morgentliche Sync zum NAS hinfällig und die Daten liegen gleich nach der Aufnahme auf dem NAS. Auf das NAS selbst möchte ich nicht aufnehmen, da die Aufnahmen auch funktionieren sollen, wenn das NAS mal aus ist oder das Netzwerk nicht verfügbar ist.

Die Schaltungen habe ich wegen meines anderen Projektes noch nicht geschafft *schämm* Aber ich versuche sie die kommende Woche online zu bringen.


----------



## Noctua (19. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht! Software vorgestellt.*

Das oben genannte Skript funktioniert auch nicht richtig. Gibt es was zu verschieben läuft alles gut. Gibt es aber nichts zu verschieben, wird die Aufgabe nicht erfolgreich beendet und der HTPC geht anschliessend nicht in den Standby. Da das NAS auf den Wachzustand des HTPCs achtet, fährt dieses auch nicht in den Standby.
Aufnahmen auf das Netzlaufwerk funktionieren auch nicht, selbst wenn das NAS nebenbei läuft. Robocopy ist also nicht die Lösung des Problems. Hat da evtl. noch jemand eine Idee oder einen Softwarevorschlag?


----------



## ztrew (20. November 2013)

Schade das es jetzt doch nicht geklappt hat. Hoffentlich findest du noch die lösung denn die Hardware ist echt Hammer geworden.


----------



## Noctua (21. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht! Skriptprobleme*

Naja, ich bin weiter am forschen. Und wenn ich am Ende was in einer Skript-/Hochsprache was schreibe. In der Theorie kann ich ja genug Sprachen...in der Praxis waren es in den letzten Jahren nur VBA und Python 

Danke für das Lob. Spätestens am Wochenende werde ich die Schaltungen aufführen/erklären und eine abschliessende Zusammenfassung schreiben.
In der Praxis macht sich das System sehr gut. Aufnehmen und wiedergeben läuft alles super.


----------



## Kusanar (22. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht! Skriptprobleme*

Welche Rückmeldung bekommst du denn beim "Jobabbruch" in der Aufgabenplanung? Gibts ein Robocopy Log? Vielleicht lässt sich da einhaken. Denke nicht dass das ein unlösbares Problem ist.

Den Zugriff auf ein Netzlaufwerk hab ich in meinem Robocopy-Batchskript auch und das ohne Probleme. Allerdings mounte ich das Netzlaufwerk jedesmal mit "net use x: \\pfad" neu, am Ende des Skripts wird die Verknüpfung mit "net use x: /d" wieder gelöscht.

Wird das Skript eigentlich mit Admin-Rechten aufgerufen? Unter Win7 und 8 funzen bei mir die Robocopy-Batchskripte nur mit Adminrechten.


-----------
Nachtrag:

Die Geschichte mit dem Ping und warten bis das NAS da ist lässt sich auch per Schleife regeln, dazu am besten das ERRORLEVEL vom Ping abfragen, ungefähr so:

:MAKEPING
ping 195.168.5.250 -w 3000 -n 1 | find "TTL="
if errorlevel 1 goto MAKEPING

Den Call beim Ping kannst du weglassen. Diesen Codeschnippsel macht er dann solange bis der Ping klappt (dann ist ERRORLEVEL = 0). Sollte der Ping fehlschlagen ist ERRORLEVEL =1 und er pingt erneut. Deshalb noch ein "-w 3000" damit er noch mal 3 sek wartet. Das bedeutet allerdings auch: ist das NAS vom Strom, hängt das ganze in einer Dauerschleife... und der HTPC geht dann DEFINITIV nicht in den Ruhezustand 


Zugegeben, was hier nicht abgefangen wird sind ERRORLEVEL die nicht 1 und auch nicht 0 sind. Die gibt es zwar, sind aber für deinen Fall nicht wirklich wichtig da du ja einfach wissen möchtest ob ein Ping auf das Gerät überhaupt möglich ist (also vergiss die letzten zwei Sätze, die sind nur deswegen hier weil hundertprozentig jemand dieses Thema anschneidet wenn ich das hier nicht explizit erwähne  ).


----------



## Noctua (22. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht! Skriptprobleme*

Ich glaube 0x01 oder 0x02 standen bei der Aufgabenplanung drin. Evtl. ist/war es ein Problem mit den Einstellungen bei der Aufgabenplanung, sprich er zulange gewartet hat, bis er die erfolgreich beenden kann und deshalb nicht wieder in den Idle-Modus gewechselt hat.
Im Moment läuft eine Lösung per MOVE-Befehl und diese hat bisher einen recht guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Allerdings würde ich sie testweise noch ein paar Tage laufen lassen, bevor ich losjubel 

Was definitv nicht funktioniert sind Aufgaben nach einer Aufnahme aus dem Recordingservice heraus zu starten. Die Option ist zwar vorhanden, funktioniert aber nicht. Somit bleibt es wohl beim einmaligen Verschieben jeden Morgen.

Zu deinen anderen Fragen: Ja die Skripte laufen mit Adminrechten. Und das Netzlaufwerk ist über Windows dauerhaft verbunden. Daher wäre deine Lösung da etwas kontraprodiktiv. Die Probleme mit den Netzlaufwerken dürfen sein, dass a) das NAS selbst in den Standby geht und b) die Festplatten in den Ruhemodus gehen können. Daher dauert es einige Sekunden bis man auf die Laufwerke zugreifen kann.

Aber vielen lieben Dank für deine Anmerkungen/Hilfestellungen.


----------



## Noctua (26. November 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Es ist vollbracht! Skriptprobleme*

*Schaltungen*

Nachdem ich mich lange Zeit davor gedrückt habe, komme ich jetzt endlich mal zu den verbauten Schaltungen. Als erstes werde ich dabei auf die Schaltungen für die kapazitiven Sensoren eingehen. Bei einem kapazitiven Sensor handelt es sich um einen frei einstellbaren, berührungslosen Sensor. 
Da ich bei der Schaltung auf ein Tutorial im Netz zurückgegriffen habe, werde ich einfach darauf verlinken und nicht alles nacherzählen. Dort wird auch die genaue Funktionsweise erklärt.
Ich gehe hier allerdings auf ein paar Besonderheiten ein, die mir beim Bau aufgefallen sind. Im Tutorial wird ein Optokoppler vom Typ MOC3020 verwendet. Dieser hat den Vorteil, dass das Steuersignal zum Mainboard oä. Polungsunabhängig funktioniert. Allerdings funktioniert dieser wohl mit 5V Versorgungsspannung nicht, was mich aber nicht gestört hat, da ich vom externen 12V zurückgreifen konnte. Ein weiteres Problem kann beim Schalten auftreten. Ich konnte das Board einmal Ein- und wieder Ausschalten, danach erst wieder nach einem Reset (Trennung vom Strom) der Schaltung. Daher habe ich wie in dem Forum weiter hinten beschrieben einen Optokoppler vom Typ 4N35 verbaut. Hierbei muss man allerdings auf die Polung achten und kann den Mainboardstecker nur in eine Richtung stecken. Das liegt an der Diodenschaltung, wodurch der Strom nur in eine Richtung fliessen kann.
Hier die beiden schematischen Darstellungen der Optokoppler im Vergleich.

Links der MOC 3020, rechts der 4N35



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht sind die Eingänge für das Steuersignal gleich. Die gesteuerten Anschlüsse (die zum Board) sind unterschiedlich. Daher muss man auch die Platine leicht anpassen. Da der 4N35 zwar hervorragend mit dem Board funktioniert nicht aber mit dem optischen Laufwerk, kommt dort der MOC 3020 zur Anwendung. Daher variieren die beiden Platinen ein klein wenig.

So schaut die Platine dann fertig aus. Ja ich weiss meine Lötkünste sind verbesserungswürdig aber immerhin funktioniert es 
Die rote Linie markiert die Verbindung für den MOC 3020, die gelbe die für den 4N35. Was noch fehlt, ist der Anschluss für das Sensorkabel. Dies wird beim grünen Kreis verlötet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich betreibe die Schaltung mit 12V welche ich vom externen Netzteil vor dem DC/DC-Wandler abgreife. Diese liegen daher dauerhaft an, auch wenn PC aus ist.

Beim Verlegen der Sensorkabel muss man vorsichtig vorgehen. Man sollte sie so verlegen, dass sie nicht verrutschen können. Zudem sollte man sie nicht mit anderen Kabeln bündeln oder in der Nähe von stromführenden Kabeln verlegen.

Im Netz habe ich eine weitere Schaltung gefunden, welche für 5V Versorgungsspannung ausgelegt ist.


Die nächste Schaltung stammt vom User cytronix aus dem PCGH-Forum. Mit ihr wird die Power-LED zwischen Rot (Aus/Standby) und Grün (Betrieb) umgeschalten. Als Steuersignal werden 12V von einem Molexstecker abgegriffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich die Steuerung richtig verstanden habe, fliesst der Strom für die Standby-LED solange über die LED solange die Steuerspannung 0V beträgt. Sobald der PC angeschaltet wird und 12V am Steuersignal anliegen, wird die Leitung für die Standby-LED über den Transistor kurzgeschlossen und es leuchtet nur noch die grüne Betriebs-LED.

Die einfachste der Schaltungen ist die Verstärkerschaltung für die LED für das optische Laufwerk. Das optische Laufwerk liefert nur knapp 0,6V geliefert werden, während die helle grüne LED aber mehr benötigt. Daher wird die LED über die 5V Leitung eines Molexsteckers (mit 68 Ohm Vorwiderstand) versorgt. Das Steuersignal vom Laufwerk wird an die Basis des Transistors angeschlossen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Abschliessendes Fazit*

Seit dem finalen Zusammenbau läuft das System zuverlässig. Ich betreibe sie derzeit im vertikalen Betrieb. Solange man mit dem Ohr nicht direkt an das Gehäuse geht, hört man sie im Betrieb nicht. Nur das Geräusch des Laufwerkes beim Anschalten/Aufwecken (klingt kurz so als ob er einen Datenträger auswirft) stört manchmal ein wenig. Auch die Fernbedienung funktiert prima. Durch den verwendeten Empfänger könnte ich auch eine Universalverbedienung verwenden. Da ich zur Zeit für fast jede Funktion (HTPC betreiben, TV schauen) 3 Fernbedienungen benötige, werde ich da vielleicht noch darauf umsteigen.
Auch wenn es ein recht anspruchsvolles und umfangreiches Projekt war, würde ich es jederzeit wieder angehen. Immerhin habe ich so jetzt einen einzigartigen HTPC der absolut nicht nach PC ausschaut. Ich muss nur ab&zu erklären, warum ich zwei PS3 habe 
Auch die Entscheidung hin zu einem 35W i3 T-Modell war die Richtig, da das Kunststoffgehäuse recht gut die Hitze im Gehäuse hält. Auch die vielen Rundungen am Gehäuse haben den Einbau der einzelnen Komponenten verkompliziert. An eine dedizierte Grafikkarte braucht man wegen des Platzes und der Hitzeentwicklung gar nicht denken. 
Sobald ich 2014 mein Wohnzimmer renoviert habe und dabei auch die TV-Ecke neu gestaltet habe, werde ich davon nochmal Fotos einstellen. Weitere Arbeiten an dem System habe ich ansonsten nicht mehr geplant.

Ich bedanke mich bei allen (stille und schreibende) Mitlesern für eure Aufmerksamkeit und ganz besonders bei den Forenmitgliedern euMelBeumel und cytronix für die Hilfe bei den Schaltungen. 
Wer weitere Fragen zum Projekt hat, kann mich jederzeit per PN anschreiben oder hier im Thread posten.


Eine Lösung für das Skript zum Verschieben der Aufnahmen habe ich wohl auch gefunden. Seit einigen Tagen funktioniert die Lösung recht gut. Ich werde sie allerdings noch eine Weile beobachten, bevor ich das Problem als erledigt ansehe.
Folgendes Skript verwende ich jetzt:

REM ----------------
REM Server aufwecken
REM ----------------

call M:\Programme\Sync\wake_nas.bat
call ping 192.168.5.250 -n 1

REM -------------------------------------------------
REM Ping (1x) für 30sec -> Warten bis Server wach ist
REM -------------------------------------------------

call ping 192.195.195.250 -w 30000 -n 1

call ping 192.168.5.250 -n 1

REM --------------------------------------
REM TV-Aufnahmen kopieren und dann löschen
REM --------------------------------------

j:
REM zur Sicherheit 10s warten bis Laufweerk aufgeweckts
call ping 192.195.195.250 -w 10000 -n 1

move /Y e:\PVR-Daten\*.* J:\TV-Aufnahmen


----------



## Noctua (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt beendet - Schaltungen und abschliessendes Fazit*

Falls es noch wen interessiert, anbei noch das aktuelle Sync-Skript:

REM ----------------
REM Server aufwecken
REM ----------------

call M:\Programme\Sync\wake_nas.bat
call ping 192.168.5.250 -n 1

REM -------------------------------------------------
REM Ping (1x) für 30sec -> Warten bis Server wach ist
REM -------------------------------------------------

call ping 192.195.195.250 -w 30000 -n 1

call ping 192.168.5.250 -n 1

REM --------------------------------------
REM TV-Aufnahmen kopieren und dann löschen
REM --------------------------------------

j:
REM zur Sicherheit 10s warten bis Laufweerk aufgeweckts
call ping 192.195.195.250 -w 10000 -n 1

move /Y e:\PVR-Daten\*.* \\YILVINA\DataStorage\HTPC_PVR\TV-Aufnahmen

REM -----------------------------
REM PC wieder in Standby schicken
REM -----------------------------

M:\Programme\Sync\psshutdown.exe -d

Damit lief es die letzten Wochen zuverlässig. Die wake.exe weckt ein System per WOL auf, die psshutdown.exe idelt schickt das eigene System in den Idle-Zustand.


----------



## Noctua (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt beendet - Schaltungen und abschliessendes Fazit*

Nachdem ich den HTPC jetzt ein paar mal per Touchsteuerung eingeschalten habe, spinnt die Schaltung ab&zu. Die des ODD hingegen funktioniert hervorragend. Daher werde ich für den Ein-/Ausschalter nochmal den Optokoppler tauschen. Nachdem heute vor dem Conrad eine grosse Schlange vor dem Parkplatz war, werde ich das aber erst 2014 angehen.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*

Öhm, wie äußert sich denn das "rumspinnen"? Kann es sein, das es da irgendwo ne Masseleitung gibt, die du nicht haben willst? Die Touchdinger funktionieren doch über Widerstand, wenn ich da richtig liege?!


----------



## Noctua (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*

Das rumspinnen äussert sich dadurch dass die Schlatung nach einigen Schaltvorgängen nicht mehr funktioniert. Nehme ich den Optokoppler aus der Schaltung und stecke ihn wieder rein, ging es wieder für eine Weile. Die identische Schaltung mit einem anderen Optokoppler für das ODD (mit MOC 3020 statt 4N35) funktioniert hingegen tadellos. Auch die Platine hatte ich schon komplett getausch, ohne Erfolg. Daher denke ich, dass es am 4N35 liegt.
Nein, die Schaltung funktioniert über die Kapazität. Durch das Berühren des Sensors verändert man die Kapazität gegenüber Erde.


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*

Oh, dann hatte ich das falsch im Kopf, alles klar...

Ja, da könnte man meinen das der Optokoppler kaputt ist. Wobei das auch nach "festhängendem" Strom klingt, als ob da irgendwo ein ungewollter Kondensator mit drin steckt... Schonmal geguckt ob du den Optokoppker irgendwo anders getestet bekommst?


----------



## Noctua (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*

Ich habe ja mehrere 4N35 und schon mehrere verbaut. Einer davon ist definitiv defekt, 2 andere funktionieren aber. Mehrere Vorgänge lang wird ja auch korrekt geschalten, aber irgendwann geht nix mehr. Selbst vom Stromnetz trennen (für mehrere Stunden) hat nix gebracht.
Beim Versuch eine andere Schaltung mit dem 4N35 hatte ich auch schon Probleme. Ich werde es nach Silvester nochmal mit einem CNY 17-2 versuchen. Sollte das auch nicht funktionieren, werde ich mir nochmal genauer Gedanken drüber machen.
Die Schaltung funktioniert ja grundsätzlich (siehe ODD-Auswurf) nur in Verbindung mit diesem Optokoppler gibt es Probleme


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*

Probier mal aus, den Optokoppler solange zu benutzten, bis der Fehler auftritt. Dann legst du die komplette Schaltung stromlos und verbindest einmal alle Konatke mit Krokoklemmen oder was du gerade zur Hand hast... Danach wieder Strom dran und mal gucken ob er wieder Fehlerfrei arbeitet bzw. wenn, wie lange! Und ggf. mal die durchkontaktierung auf Masse ziehen!


----------



## MaxRink (29. Dezember 2013)

Für deine Wartezeit: /t 30 ginge auch


----------



## Noctua (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Probier mal aus, den Optokoppler solange zu benutzten, bis der Fehler auftritt. Dann legst du die komplette Schaltung stromlos und verbindest einmal alle Konatke mit Krokoklemmen oder was du gerade zur Hand hast... Danach wieder Strom dran und mal gucken ob er wieder Fehlerfrei arbeitet bzw. wenn, wie lange! Und ggf. mal die durchkontaktierung auf Masse ziehen!


Du meinst die Stromversorgungspins kurz schliessen oder die des Optokopplers? 



MaxRink schrieb:


> Für deine Wartezeit: /t 30 ginge auch


Ah ok, danke dir. Werde ich mal austesten.


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*

Alle Pins des Optokopplers! Und ggf. auf Masse ziehen!


----------



## Noctua (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*

Ok, werde ich mal versuchen und mich dann nochmal dazu melden. Heute zerlege ich das Ding aber nicht mehr, dass ist immer so aufwendig


----------



## Noctua (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Probleme mit dem Touchsensor fürs Ein-/Ausschalten*

Letztes Wochenende hatte ich das System nochmal zerlegt und mir die Platine angeschaut. Zum einen gab es eine kalte Lötstelle an der Masse und zum anderen einen ausgeleierten Sockel für den Optokoppler. Nachdem ich diese beiden Probleme behoben hatte, gab es ein neues Problem. Das System schaltet immer durch. Daraufhin habe ich mich nochmals näher mit der zweiten Schaltung (die mit dem MOC 3020 für das ODD - funktioniert immer noch tadellos) beschäftigt. 
Folgende Erkenntnisse habe ich dabei gewonnen:
Ist das System ausgeschalten liegen zwischen den beiden Pins auf dem Mainboard etwas über 3V an. Wird das System angeschalten fällt diese Spannung auf etwas über 1V ab. Schaltet man das System wieder aus steigt die Spannung normalerweise wieder auf knapp über 3V an. Mit dem MOC 3020 bleibt die Spannung aber bei knapp 1V. Daher lässt sich das System nicht wieder neu einschalten, auch wenn die Schaltung ansonsten tadellos funktioniert. Trennt man die Kabelverbindung zwischen Mainboard und Schaltung (oder nimmt der Schaltung kurz den Strom weg) steigt die Spannung zwischen den beiden Pins am Mainboard wieder auf knapp über 3V. Hat da evtl. jemand eine Ahnung warum das so ist?
Sollte sich für dieses Problem keine Lösung finden, werde ich mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen. Die Schaltung mittels 4N35 bzw. CNY 17-3 ist ziehmlich anfällig. Evtl. ist da auch die Versorgungsspannung von 12V zu hoch. 
Ich werde die Schaltung auf jeden Fall nochmals mit neuen Bauteilen neu aufbauen. Evtl werde ich (falls es für den MOC 3020 keine Lösung gibt) die Versorgungsspannung von 12V noch mittel Vorwiderstand auf 5V reduzieren.

Das Robocopyskript von Post 266 lief in den letzten Wochen zuverlässig. Also immerhin ein Lichtblick


----------



## Noctua (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Falls noch wer mitliest: Ich habe heute bei Reichelt die Teile für 2 weitere (unterschiedliche) Touchsensorschaltungen für 5V bestellt. Mal schauen ob es damit dann funktioniert.


----------



## G0NZ0 (23. Februar 2014)

Ich bin zwar eig mehr der Fan von großen Desktops (deswegen bin ich ja auch bei deinem anderen Tagebuch ), aber mir gefällt dein Projekt trotzdem  (habs schon vor längerer Zeit gelesen). 

Vllt kommt ja jetzt wieder mehr Aktivität rein hier (andere Leser sind gemeint^^) 

Falls du noch mehr Fragen zur irgendwelchen elektrischen Sachen hast, stell die ruhig. Ich frag dann meinen Vater, der hat da ein wenig mehr Ahnung wie (oder als ) ich^^


----------



## Noctua (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar eig mehr der Fan von großen Desktops (deswegen bin ich ja auch bei deinem anderen Tagebuch ), aber mir gefällt dein Projekt trotzdem  (habs schon vor längerer Zeit gelesen).


Naja, am TV macht sich so ein dicker PC nicht so gut. Mit dem Projekt haben mich schon einige entsetzt gefragt, warum ich 2 PS3 habe 



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Falls du noch mehr Fragen zur irgendwelchen elektrischen Sachen hast, stell die ruhig. Ich frag dann meinen Vater, der hat da ein wenig mehr Ahnung wie (oder als ) ich^^


 Danke, aber ich hoffe das ich diesemal nicht darauf angewiesen bin. Ansonsten muss ich doch langsam damit anfangen an mir zu zweifeln.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Februar 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Naja, am TV macht sich so ein dicker PC nicht so gut. Mit dem Projekt haben mich schon einige entsetzt gefragt, warum ich 2 PS3 habe



Bei uns steht ein mehr oder weniger kleiner HTPC rum. Bei den alten und großen Audiosachen fällt der gar nicht auf


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Mitlesen auf jeden Fall, nur kann ich dir bei deinem Problem auch nicht helfen, ich hoffe mit den neuen Teilen klappt es (?)



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Bei uns steht ein mehr oder weniger kleiner HTPC rum. Bei den alten und großen Audiosachen fällt der gar nicht auf


 
Kenn ich, habe mein PC Gehäuse sogar größer gemacht, damit es Rack-Maße hat


----------



## Noctua (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Hi euMel,
lebst auch noch^^
Ich habe das Gefühl das die Optokoppler die 12V nicht ganz vertragen haben. Daher nochmal der Versuch mit 5V. Alternativ habe ich eine zweite Schaltungsvariante gefunden. Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.

Naja, ich habe nur einen AV-Receiver in den Standardformaten. BD-Player, SAT-Receiver usw. haben alle irgendwie Sonderformate (kleiner). Daher passt das PS3-Gehäuse da super rein.


----------



## Noctua (2. März 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Aus zeitlichen Gründen ist bisher noch nichts aus der neuen Platine geworden. Die Bauteile sind aber da so dass es bald losgehen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. März 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Ja und bei mir sind alle Geräte (bis auf die Konsolen) 434mm breit, da musste ich den PC größer machen, sonst wirkts nicht 

Hoffe mit der neuen Platine klappts, vielleicht liegts wirklich an den 12V.


----------



## Noctua (3. März 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Ok, da seh ich das ein. 

Die grundlegende Schaltung für den Touchsensor funktioniert ja, sie ODD-Auswurf. Der macht keinerlei Probleme. Das Problem hängt irgendwie mit den Optokopplern zusammen. Wenn das mit den 5V nicht klappt muss ich es evtl. doch mit einem Transistor versuchen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. März 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Du schaffst das schon, ich drück die Daumen  Transistor ist eigentlich immer gut


----------



## Noctua (23. April 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Über Ostern hatte ich mich mal wieder ans Löten gemacht, aber ich stell mich irgendwie zu blöd an. Die Lötstellen werden nicht sauber rund und gefühlt brauch ich zu viel Lötzinn um Bauteile anzulöten was dann wieder zu zu grossen Lötpunkten führt. Hat da evtl. ein Profi Tipps für mich?

Auch der Recording Service von DVB-Viewer treibt mich etwas zur Verzweiflung. Trotz aller Tipps aus dem DVB-Viewer-Forum bekomme ich das Ding nicht dazu aufs Netzlaufwerk aufzunehemen bzw. direkt nach der Aufnahme zu Kopieren. Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative zu DVB-Viewer inkl. Weboberfläche?


----------



## Der Maniac (23. April 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Zum löten kann ich sagen: Das klingt nach zu hoher Temperatur, da scheinbar das lötfett zu schnell verdampft, und dadurch das Lötzinn nicht richtig fließt. 

Zum dvb viewer: keine Ahnung ò.Ó


----------



## Noctua (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

Sorry, dass es lange nichts Neues gab. Aber heute bin ich mit einem Bekannten endlich drauf gekommen, warum die Steuerungen so vermutlich schnell ausgestiegen sind. Der 4N35 verträgt die 12V Eingangsspannung nicht und hat dies dann mit Frühzeitigem Ableben quittiert, Datenblatt lesen und verstehen ftw 
Jetzt wird die Schaltung noch überarbeitet (entweder geänderter Vorwiderstand und oder Spannungswandler) und dann neu erstellt. Damit sollte es dann hoffentlich laufen. Sobald die neue Schaltung fertig ist (vermutlich Anfang nächster Woche), werde ich mich wieder melden.

Zum Thema DVB-Viewer habe ich ein paar Infos im Netz gefunden. Wenn ich mal zwei aufnahmefreie Tage habe, werde ich DVB-Viewer mal neu einrichten und anschliessend hier darüber berichten.


----------



## Noctua (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - neue Elektronikprobleme mit einer Frage *

So, nach langer Zeit gibt es was positives zu berichten. Gestern habe ich eine neue Schaltung bekommen. Nachdem ein Kumpel meine Lötkünste (zu recht) kritisiert habe, habe ich die Aufgabe an ihn abgeben können. Die neue Platine schaut dann natürlich auch gleich viel besser aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend ging es an den Einbau und die Einstellung der neuen Platine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschliessend habe ich die vorhandenen 2x 2GB RAM durch 2x 4GB RAM ersetzt, da ich den noch rumliegen hatte. Die Versorgungsspannung für den RAM konnte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich auf 1,25V senken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Wochenende wird nichts weiter aufgenommen, so dass ich mich da dann nochmal näher mit DVBViewer beschäftigen werde. Zudem werde ich noch ein wenig mit den Spannungen im Bios herum experimentieren und die finalen Einstellunen dann posten.

Die Schaltung werde ich jetzt einige Zeit beobachten ob die Fehler nach einiger Zeit wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Noctua (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Überarbeitete Schaltung eingebaut, neuer Speicher verbaut*

Kurzes Update vom Wochenende:
Bisher funktioniert die Schaltung noch super. Heute habe ich DVBViewer samt Recordingservice auf den neusten Softwarestand gebracht. Auch für das Problem mit dem aufs NAS schreiben habe ich eine Lösung gefunden. Ich habe den Nutzer mit dem der Service läuft geändert und dann ging es. Jetzt werde ich das mal die folgenden Tage beobachten wie das in Verbindung mit dem Aufwecken des NAS funktioniert.


----------



## Noctua (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Überarbeitete Schaltung eingebaut, neuer Speicher verbaut*

Die Aufnahmen auf das NAS scheinen auch zu klappen, wenn das NAS vorher im Standby ist. Daher ist der letzte offene Punkt geklärt und das Projekt somit beendet. Ich bedanke mich bei allen Mitlesern und -schreibern für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt abgeschlossen*

Glückwunsch zur Main, nettes Projekt.


----------



## Noctua (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt abgeschlossen*

Danke dir und schön das es dir gefällt. War zum Teil ein hartes Stück Arbeit und ich war manchmal der Verzweiflung nahe 

Anbei noch die versprochenen Werte zu Spannungen usw.

CPU: Offset -0,15V entspricht 0,784V im Idle und 0,896V unter Volllast (Prime)
RAM: DDR3-1600@1333 (mehr geht wegen der CPU nicht) bei 1,165V
PCH (Platform Controller Hub): 1,001V

Der Gesamtverbrauch liegt dadurch bei:
Idle: ~20W
Volllast (Prime): ~40W
HD-Video: ~26W

Dank der GeForce GTX 750 (TI) gibt es wieder Hoffnung bzgl. dedizierter GPU. Von KFA² soll ja die Tage eine Low Profile Version erscheinen. Jetzt warte ich mal noch einen vernünftigen Test zur Lautstärke ab, dann wäre die Karte eine Option.
Wenn ich das Board etwas nach Links verschieben würde, sollte die Karte rechts daneben passen. Per Riserkabel soll sie dann um 270° gedreht eingebaut werden (bei 90° Drehung per Risercard bekommt sie kaum Luft). Das 90W NT soll dann noch durch ein 120-150W PicoPSU ersetzt werden und schon sollte es passen. Zur Zeit ist das ganze aber noch in der Planungsphase, da es doch einen massiven Umbau des unteren Teils bedeutet. Am einfachsten geht das, wenn ich ein zweites Gehäuse auftreibe.
Die Maße für die Karte habe ich hier gefunden: KFA2 GTX 750 OC previewed


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt abgeschlossen - Planungsphase mit KFA² GTX 750(TI) LP hat begonnen*

Die sieht ja niedlich aus 

Wenn du die da unterbringst und alles kühl und leise bleibt: Respekt 

Ich vermute mal ganz frech, dass es weniger auf die Masse, als auf die Maße der Karte ankommt 

Edit: Das mit dem zweitem Gehäuse hab ich überlesen^^ Das gilt nicht


----------



## Noctua (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt abgeschlossen - Planungsphase mit KFA² GTX 750(TI) LP hat begonnen*



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Die sieht ja niedlich aus
> 
> Wenn du die da unterbringst und alles kühl und leise bleibt: Respekt


Jupp, schön klein.
Na mal schauen was da geht. Erstmal muss die Karte überhaupt erscheinen.



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ganz frech, dass es weniger auf die Masse, als auf die Maße der Karte ankommt


Danke, Fehler wurde korrigiert.



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Edit: Das mit dem zweitem Gehäuse hab ich überlesen^^ Das gilt nicht


Nein, nein...die Grafikkarte soll schon mit ins gleiche Gehäuse. Da ich beim aktuellen vor allem die hintere Blende total zerschnitten habe, könnte ich dort neu ansetzen. Zudem könnte ich am neuen Gehäuse in Ruhe rumbauen, während das alte noch läuft.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Mai 2014)

Achso, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. 

So macht das mehr Sinn


----------



## Noctua (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt abgeschlossen - Planungsphase mit KFA² GTX 750(TI) LP hat begonnen*

Genau...ein zweites Gehäuse für die Grafikkarte 

Nene...das würde doch das gesamte Konzept kaputt machen.

B2T: Kann jemand ein gutes ~10cm Riserkabel empfehlen?
Die 750 TI LP hat sich in der Lieferung ja verspätet


----------



## Noctua (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt abgeschlossen - Planungsphase mit KFA² GTX 750(TI) LP hat begonnen*

Bestellung ist jetzt raus: KFA² GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC Low Profile (Soll angeblich ab 27.5. wieder lieferbar sein)
Sobald die Karte da ist, werde ich mal ausmessen wieviel Strom das System dann zieht und welches PicoPSU ich dann brauche. Wenn die Karte wirklich nur 60W zieht, sollte ein 120er reichen.

Eine Idee zur besseren Belüftung der Karte ist ein Lufttunnel um den Kühlkörper bauen und von hinten (zusätzlich) einen 40/50mm Lüfter blasen zu lassen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt abgeschlossen - Planungsphase mit KFA² GTX 750(TI) LP hat begonnen*

Ich find die Karte einfach so niedlich 



> Wenn die Karte wirklich nur 60W zieht, sollte ein 120er reichen.



Zur Not halt die Spannung runter, dann passt das ja auch^^


----------



## Noctua (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Projekt abgeschlossen - Planungsphase mit KFA² GTX 750(TI) LP hat begonnen*

Laut Händler geht meine KFA² GTX 750 TI Low Profile heute in den Versand. Damit sollte die Karte zum Wochenende da sein. Damit werde ich dann mittels ATX-Netzteil erste Tests fahren um den Verbrauch und Optimierungsmöglichkeiten zu testen.


----------



## Noctua (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - es geht weiter - Maxwell kommt*

Heute hat ein Paket in der Packstation auf mich gewartet. Nachdem ich es gerettet und mit Heim genommen hatte, hat es sich auf dem Esstisch gemütlich gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was da wohl drin ist? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich die GTX 750 TI. Der Karton ist verhältnismäßig groß, dafür aber sehr leicht. Aber wollen wir das gute Stück mal auspacken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ein kleines schnuckeliches Teil, anbei ein paar Fotos im Vergleich zu meiner GTX 670 von Asus aus dem Haupt-PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Größenvergleich noch ein Foto im Vergleich zu einer 3,5" HDD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend hatte ich die Karte mal in den Haupt-PC gesteckt und grob getestet. Dabei ist mir der Lüfter positiv aufgefallen. Für seine kleine Größe ist das Ding verdammt leise und im Idle nur aus der Nähe zu hören. Getestet habe ich das System mittels Heavenbench.
Mit der GTX 670 verbraucht das System im Idle 60 W und in Heavenbench 230-240 W. Mit der GTX 750 TI liegt der Idleverbrauch bei 50 W und in Heavenbench verbraucht das System dann 110-120 W bei einem dauerhaft anliegendem Boosttakt von 1215 MHz. Setzt man das Powertarget auf 77% sinkt der Verbrauch nur um knapp 5 W, während der Boosttakt zwischen 1188 und 1201 MHz liegt. Spannung kann ich mittels EVGA Precision X leider nicht reduzieren. Daher wird die Karte wohl vorerst ungedrosselt ingebaut und später wohl durch das Powertarget gedrosselt, welches die Karte bei 80°C halten soll/wird.
Ich muss sagen das mich die Karte positiv überrascht hat und ich bin mal gespannt was die ersten Tests zum Wochenende bzgl. Verbrauch sagen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - KFA² GTX 750 TI Low Profile ist da*

So eine kleine Karte  Aber so ein riesiger Kühler 

Hast du schon ein anderes Tool probiert? Vllt gehts ja mim Afterburner oder so (auch wenn alle auf Rivatuner basieren)


----------



## Noctua (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - KFA² GTX 750 TI Low Profile ist da*

Naja, dafür ist er recht schmal 

Ja, bisher noch das von KFA², auch da das gleiche Ergebnis. Was ich noch probiert hatte, war die Karte mal zu untertakten. Aber auch bei >500MHz unter dem Takt zog das System noch ~95 W aus der Dose. Wenn alles klappt werde ich die Karte morgen mal in den HTPC einbauen und mit einem ATX die Verbrauchswerte ermitteln.


----------



## Noctua (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - KFA² GTX 750 TI Low Profile ist da*

So, die ersten Test mit der HTPC-Hardware habe ich durchgeführt. Hier hatte ich den MSI Afterburner installiert und auch hier die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Mit dem ATX-Netzteil schluckt das System im Idle 40 W, Heavenbench + 100% TP 110-115 W und bei Heavenbench mit 77% TP 95-100 W. Anschliessend hatte ich das 90 W Netzteil angeschlossen. Im Idle kommt das System so auf 30 W und unter Heavenbench bei 77% TP auch auf 95-100 W. Hier habe ich den Test aber recht schnell abgebrochen um eine Beschädigung des Netzteils zu verhindern. Ein 120 W Netzteil erscheint mir in diesem Fall dann doch etwas knapp, daher werde ich auf das picoPSU-160-XT mit externem 192 W Netzteil setzen. Eine Variante mit 150W Netzteil gibt es aktuell scheinbar nicht.

Anbei 2 Screenshots von den Ergebnissen des Heavenbenches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links mit 100% Powertarget, rechts mit 77%

So soll die Karte dann mittels Riserkabel eingebaut werden. Links davon wird dann das Mainboard verbaut. Eine Idee wie ich die Grafikkarte im Gehäuse Gehäuse befestige habe ich allerdings noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arausia (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - KFA² GTX 750 TI Low Profile ist da*

OMG ein Kerl darf sowas eigentlich nicht sagen, aber OMFG IS DIE SÜß!!!  i like!


----------



## Noctua (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - KFA² GTX 750 TI Low Profile ist da*

@Arausia: Ja die Karte ist echt knuffig. Daher passt sie auch so gut zum System 


B2T: Gestern und heute kamen je ein Paket mit heiss erwarteten Bauteilen. Am Freitag kam das Riserkabel und heute das Netzteil (Donnerstag Abend bestellt, ging echt fix).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil nochmal im Detail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um das Ituner picoPSU-160-XT mit externem 192 W Netzteil. Damit sollten genügend Reserven vorhanden sein.

Anschliessend ging es an die erste Anprobe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht hatte ich etwas zu knapp geschätzt. Durch die etwas lange Riserkabel und den etwas grossen Stecker passt es nicht ganz rein. 
Aber auch dafür gibt es eine Lösung. War das Riserkabel  eben noch zu lang? Nah dann nutzen wir das doch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabel soll unter dem Board nach Links verlegt werden. Das Ganze wird zwar eng, aber es passt gerade so. Dabei müssen allerdings noch die Mainboardhalter angepasst werden, da die Schrauben des Kühlers in Verbindung mit dem Riserkabel zu dick sind. Da werde ich etwas höhere Mainboardhalter verbauen.

Bei der Konstruktion gab es allerdings ein kleines Problem. Ab&zu gab es beim Anschalten kein Bild. Nach einiger Fehlersuche habe ich den Fehler dann gefunden. Die Grafikkarte rutscht recht leicht aus der Buchse und somit wird dann die Karte nicht erkannt. In der Praxis sollte es nach einmaligem Einbau allerdings kein Problem mehr machen.

Anbei noch 2 Fotos des Aufbaus zur Fehlersuche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierbei werden die kompakten Ausmasse der Karte nochmals deutlich.

Das Netzteil habe ich heute auch noch getestet. 
Idle mit iGPU: 17-20 W
Idle mit 750 TI: 33 W
Heavenbench mit 750 TI: 105-110 W

Der recht hohe Idleverbrauch macht mir etwas Sorgen. Hat da evtl. wer eine Idee wo mein Fehler liegt?


----------



## Noctua (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - KFA² GTX 750 TI Low Profile ist da*

Da der Arbeitstag heute extrem stressig und lang war, gibt es nur ein kurzes Update. Über das Wochenende sind die neuen Halterungen getrocknet. Heute habe ich den ersten Probeeinbau gemacht und das System mittels Heavenbench auf die Stabilität getestet. Es gibt heute auch nur wenige Fotos vom Testaufbau. Da ich die Tage aber noch einige Umbauten vornehmen muss, werden die Tage noch weitere Fotos inkl. Details folgen.

So schaut es aktuell aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite von Innen im Detail.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links soll wieder der Anschluss für das externe Netzteil hinkommen, dann die ATX-Blende des Boards und dann ein schwarzes Gitter als Luftauslast für die Grafikkarte.

So habe ich die Grafikkarte befestigt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An 2 Stellen (rote Kreise) habe ich die Grafikkarte am Gehäuse geschraubt. Als weiterer Fixpunkt dient das Riserkabel (lila "Kreis"). Dadurch sitzt die Karte recht fest und hat keinen Spielraum.

Nach einigen Test hat sich die rausblasende Lüfterposition hinten auf Höhe der Grafikkarte (roter Kreis) bewährt. Dadurch bläst der Lüfter die Warme Luft der Grafikkarte direkt nach draussen. Die Temperaturunterschiede lagen bei 5-10 K. Einen weiteren Lüfter würde ich an der Seite vor der Grafikkarte (lila Kreis) einbauen, damit er kalte Luft einsaugt. Allerdings wäre diese Position im stehenden Betrieb eher kontraproduktiv. Daher wäre eine blasende Montage sinnvoller.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist noch geplant:
- Kabel vernünftig verlegen
- neues Powerkabel verlegen und 12V-Anschluss für die Schaltungen legen
- Rückverkleidung einbauen
- Lüftungskonzept
- Laufwerk(e) tauschen

EDIT: Ich habe ein gutes Angebot für eine 256 GB SSD gefunden und zugeschlagen. Lüfter und 4-Pin-Verlängerung versuche ich morgen oder übermorgen nach Arbeit lokal zu kaufen.


----------



## Noctua (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Heute hatte ich wieder etwas Zeit und Lust was am Projekt zu machen. Doch zuerst war ich erst einmal einkaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In das externe Gehäuse soll dann die 320GB HDD wandern, welche durch eine 256GB SSD ersetzt werden soll. Was die 64GB SSD angeht bin ich mir noch unsicher. Einerseits würde ich sie gern im System lassen um Windows nicht klonen und anpassen zu müssen (3 Partitionen -> 1 Partion), anderseits würde ich sie aus Platzgründen aus dem System schmeissen wollen.

Als erstes habe ich die überstehenden Querstreben an der Seite entfernt um den 40mm Lüfter installieren zu können. Die Halterungen werden geklebt. Mal schauen wie das in der Praxis dann funktioniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend habe ich den zweiten 40mm Lüfter an der Rückseite der Grafikkarte montiert. Hier werde ich evtl. aber nochmal was umbauen, wenn die neue Heckabdeckung da ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend habe ich mich ein klein wenig im Kabelverlegen versucht. Das USB3.0-Kabel macht mir noch etwas Sorgen, da es sich sehr schwer verlegen lässt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich gibt es heute die versprochene Rückansicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort werde ich zuerst rechts eine Möglichkeit bauen müssen um den Anschluss des externes Netzteils nach innen zu führen. Ausserdem muss ich die ATX-Blende noch stabilisieren. Und natürlich muss final noch ein Lüftungsgitter vor die Grafikkarte gebaut werden.

Morgen werde ich dann das P4-Verlängerungskabel um den 12V-Abzweig für die Schaltungen erweitern. Anschliessend werde ich einen ersten Test bei geschlossenem Gehäuse machen.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Wegen dem USB 3 Kabel, wie lang ist das? evtl. habe ich noch eines rumfliegen, was kürzer ist. könnte ich dir zukommen lassen! Alternative: erwärme das Kabel vorsichtig mit nem Föhn, dann sollte es sich leichter verlegen lassen!


----------



## Noctua (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Hi, das Kabel ist etwas über 50cm lang. Das mit dem Fön werde ich in Verbindung mit Kabelbinder nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Noctua (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Nachdem der Kleber jetzt getrocknet ist, gibt es heute den ersten Standtest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht bleibt auch im stehenden Betrieb alles am Platz.

Auch das Stromkabel habe ich heute gelötet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...aber wie mir danach beim Testeinbau aufgefallen ist doch auf der verkehrten Seite. Aber das Kabel sollte lang genug sein und ich hoffe mal, dass es so nirgendwo schleift.

Abschliessend habe ich heute noch einen Test mit geschlossendem Deckel gefahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz schliessen lässt sich derDeckel wegen wild liegender Kabel und Laufwerke nicht, aber ich denke der Test ist doch recht repräsentativ. 
Nach knapp 30min Heavenbench geht die Temperatur auf 80°C (Powertarget), hält aber den Boosttakt von 1215 MHz bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 53% (Idle = Minimum = 40%). Ich denke das sind recht brauchbare Werte und machen mir Hoffnung auf einen Leistungsstabilen Betrieb. Auch bereue ich es bisher nicht zur TI statt zur sparsameren non-TI gegriffen zu haben. Der nächste offene Punkt ist die neue SSD. Ich denke dass ich auf eine einzelne 256 GB SSD setzen werde. Ich hoffe der Händler kann die Platte wirklich bis zum 6.6. versenden, ansonsten muss ich mich nach einer Alternative vor dem WE umschauen.

Am kommenden Wochenende kommen meine Eltern zu Besuch. Daher kann ich mich erst nächste Woche im die hintere Verblendung und den festen Stromanschluss kümmern.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Schön 

Bleibt die Karte eig leise oder hört man die arg raus?


----------



## Noctua (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Bleibt die Karte eig leise oder hört man die arg raus?



Leider ja, aber mal schauen wir das dann bei einem geschlossenem Gehäuse wird.

EDIT: Ich habe mich gestern vom Schlafen mal noch etwas eingelesen. Ich denke ich werde die minimale Lüfterdrehzahl per Biosmod noch von 40 auf 20% senken, damit das System im Idle wirklich leise ist. Unter Last darf sie ruhig lauter (ist ja alles noch im Rahmen) werden. Auch werde ich die Drehzahl der beiden 40mm Lüfter noch besser einstellen, im Moment laufen sie noch etwas zu langsam. Das werde ich aber erst machen, wenn ich den Restumbau durch habe und weiss wie die finalen Temperaturen sind.


----------



## Noctua (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

@Der Manic: Ich habe das USB 3.0-Kabel mit deinem Trick etwas besser verlegen können. Jetzt liegt es nicht mehr so im Weg herum. Auch habe ich die HDD samt Halterung schon aus dem Gehäuse geworfen und an der Verkabelung gearbeitet um den Luftstrom zu verbessern. 

Zur Grafikkarte: Mit dem MSI Afterburner konnte ich die Lüfterdrehzahl unter Volllast von 53% auf knapp 45-47% runterregeln ohne das die Karte bei 80°C den Boosttaktvon 1215 MHz verringert. Damit ist die Lautstärke auch erträglicher, zumal die Karte in der Praxis eh nicht dauernd unter max. Auslastung laufen wird. Was mich noch stört ist die Idledrehzahl von 40% bei um die 35°C. Ich hatte das Bios ausgelesen und mittels Kepler Bios Tweaker versucht die min. Drehzahl zu ändern. Leider ist die Schaltfläche ausgegraut (bei der GTX 670 kann ich die Werte ändern). Hat da evtl. noch jemand eine Idee zu?
Ansonsten wäre eine weitere Idee einen anderen Lüfter zu verbauen. Bei allen Varianten würde ich den Orginallüfter samt Blech demontieren und den/die neuen als Topblower verbauen. Dazu gebe es folgende Möglichkeiten:
- 1x Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- 1x Akasa Slimfan 80mm (AK-FN076) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- 2x Noctua NF-A4x10 FLX 40mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der 92er Noctua hätte 14mm Tiefe, die anderen 10 bzw. 10,8mm.

Allerdings steht das Projekt gerade unter einem schlechten Stern. Zum einen findet das System seit gestern den IR-Empfänger nicht mehr. Da habe ich bereits den Händler angeschrieben, mal schauen was der dazu sagt. Auch hat sich bei der neuen SSD (Crucial MX100-256GB) das Lieferdatum von heute (6.6.) auf unbekannt verschoben  Fotos habe ich gestern keine mehr gemacht, da ich wegen dem IR-Empfänger angepi**t war. Das versuche ich heute nachzuholen. 

Ausserdem musste ich die ATX-Blende entfernen, da ich den Deckel sonst nicht hätte schliessen können. Daher wird wohl die komplette Heckverkleidung aus schwarzen Gitter werden.


----------



## chrissy.chaos (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Interessantes Projekt...


----------



## Noctua (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Heute habe ich mich nochmals mit der Grafikkarte beschäftigt. Der Lüfter wird über eine reine Spannungssteuerung geregelt. Ziehe ich den Lüfter ab, erkennt GPU-Z trotzdem eine Drehzahl von 40%, der Afterburner hingegen korrekt die 0% (wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe). Das erklärt vermutlich auch warum ich den Lüfter nicht über das Bios regeln kann.
Ich habe den Kühlkörper mal vermessen und er ist ca. 60x120mm gross. Daher würden 2x 60mm Lüfter am Besten passen. Diese sollten aber max. 10-15mm hoch sein. Im Luftkühlungsforum habe ich dazu bereits eine Anfrage gestartet. Von den 40mm Noctua-Lüftern könnte ich zwar 3 verbauen, aber ich habe Zweifel ob sie die entsprechende Kühlleistung bringen. Zudem kosten die zusammen fast 40 Euro.

Fotos folgen später noch.


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Von scythe gibt es ne lüfterreihe  die ist glaub ich 12,5mm flach, ob es da 60mm Ausführungen von gibt, da muss ich passen!


----------



## Noctua (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

@Der Maniac: Danke für die Infos, aber da gibt es leider keinen flachen. Aber im Luftkühlungsforum wurde mir von Abductee der Papst 612FL empfohlen. Ich denke den werde ich mal probieren. Ich muss nur vorher mal herausfinden welcher Stecker verbaut ist. Dann versuche ich die beiden 60er Lüfter gedrosselt direkt an die Karte anzuschliessen. Damit sollten sie bei steigender Temperatur auch hochdrehen.

Jetzt gibt es aber wieder mal ein paar versprochene Fotos. Gestern und heute kamen endlich alle bestellten Waren an.

Paket 1 von Mittwoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem war ich Mittwoch im Baumarkt. Leider gab es kein schwarz eloxiertes Gitter, daher habe ich folgendes genommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute kam dann die letzte offene Bestellung an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das gute Stück nochmal aus der Nähe und ohne Verpackung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend habe ich noch die alte SSD auf die neue geklont und ein paar Versuche bzgl. der Grafikkartenlüftung gemacht. Hierbei hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Lüfter unter Last höher drehen muss um mit der Abwärme fertig zu werden.

Aufgrund des Bilderlimits gibt es einen zweiten, leicht OT-Thread zur oben gezeigten CPU.


----------



## Noctua (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Dann will ich jetzt mal das Geheimnis bzgl. der CPU (Athlon 5150) und dem Board (MSI AM1I) lüften. Als meine Eltern am Wochenende da waren, hatte sie sich beschwert, dass der HTPC beim Anschalten (das ODD prüft ob eine DVD drin ist) und im Betrieb (Lüfter der GraKa) zu laut zum Schlafen sein. Zudem muss ich meine Umbauarbeiten immer wieder wegen TV-Aufnahmen unterbrechen. Da ich aber nun eine 64GB SSD, 2x 2 GB DDR3 RAM und das 90W Netzteil übrig hatte, hatte ich die Idee einen TV-Recorder-PC auf Basis eines Celeron J1800/J1900 oder AM1-Athlons zu bauen. Recherchen im Netz hatten dann ergeben, dass der Athlon den Celeron in Punkto Leistung und Verbrauch schlägt, also habe ich mich dafür entschieden. Dazu habe mich noch für das Chieftec IX-03B entschieden, da das Netzteil dort perfekt reinpasst. Insgesamt hat mich das Ganze dann keine 100 Euro gekostet.

Das Gehäuse im Detail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zubehör besteht aus einigen Schrauben und den Standfüssen für den aufrechten Betrieb.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mainboard im Detail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ausstattung ist nicht sonderlich üppig, aber bei einem Preis von unter 30 Euro kann man nicht meckern. Das einzige Manko ist der nicht abschaltbare PC-Speaker der immer beim Hochlauf piept wenn kein Bildschirmkabel dran hängt. MSI habe ich dazu bereits angeschrieben, mal schauen ob die dazu noch ein Biosupdate nachliefern.

Der Kühler des Athlon 5150 ist recht winzig, aber doch recht hoch. Ich habe mal 2 Vergleichsfotos zwischen den Kühlern für den Athlon (links), den für den Core i3 2120T (Mitte) und einem für den Core i7 3770k (rechts).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil ist genau für das Gehäuse gedacht, es gibt das Gehäuse auch mit dem Netzteil. Eingebaut schaut es dann folgendermassen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil wird quer in der Front montiert.

Anschliessend habe ich das Mainboard eingebaut. Dabei ging es recht eng zu. Für die Festplatten gibt es einen Querträger an dem 2 2,5" Laufwerke montiert werden können. Leider ist der Kühlkörper samt Lüfter etwas zu hoch, was eine Montage der SSD verhindert. Da die SSD schon keine Garantie mehr hat und das Gehäuse eh schon locker war, habe ich sie etwas improvisiert und ohne Deckel montiert. Sie ist nur rein geklemmt, sitzt dort aber stabil an ihrer Position. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass der CPU-Kühler so auch Luft bekommt und nicht durch den Querträger behindert wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Einschalten ein kurzer Schreckmoment - der CPU-Lüfter war sehr laut. Im Bios habe ich dann die Lüftersteuerung vernünftig eingestellt und plötzlich war das System flüsterleise, sogar unter Last. Auch der Idle-Verbrauch von ca. 12W im Desktopbetrieb und knapp 30W unter Last haben mich positiv überrascht. Im reinen Desktopbetrieb (surfen usw.) merkt man die geringe Leistung kaum. Lediglich bei grossen Installationsvorgängen und bei der Installation sämtlicher Win8.1-Patches merkt man, dass es sich nur um ein recht schwaches System handelt.
Installiert habe ich ein noch vorhandenes Windows 8.1 Pro und der Zugriff erfolgt ausschliesslich Remote (per Webbrowser für den TV-Recorder, per Remotedesktop für Wartungsarbeiten). Die ersten Testaufnahmen verliefen erfolgreich und die CPU taktet während der Aufnahmen mit unter 1 GHz und geringer Auslastung und die Aufnahmen werden wie beim HTPC zuvor direkt auf das NAS gespeichert.

Falls noch jemand Fragen zum System hat oder nähere Infos/Tests wünscht, soll er mir schreiben. Das würde ich dann auf Wunsch in einem Extra-Thread machen.

B2T: Jetzt habe ich ausreichend grosse Zeiträume für die Anpassung des HTPC. Morgen werde ich die Rückseite angehen und das Gitter anpassen. Zum Thema Grafikkartenlüfter werde ich mir am Wochenende nochmal Gedanken machen und mich dann nächste Woche an die Bestellung und den Umbau machen. Ausserdem muss ich mir noch eine vernünftige Montagemöglichkeit für die SSD einfallen lassen.


----------



## Noctua (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Mini-ITX-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - die Grafikkarte sitzt*

Heute habe ich mal das Gitter grob an die Öffnung angepasst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt stehen 2-3 Varianten zur Auswahl. Der Kreis bei beiden Varianten stellt den Stromanschluss dar.

Variante 1: Komplett Ausschneiden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorteile: späterer Boardtausch problemlos möglich
Nachteile: riesige Öffnung, Gitter wird an manchen Stellen sehr dünn und instabil

Variante 2 und 2a (bei der GraKa orange statt grün): nur die notwendigen Anschlüsse freilegen: LAN, Sound, USB, eSATA, DVI (nur Var 2) und HDMI der GraKa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteile: nur die notwendigen Ausschnitte -> stabiler, keine riesige unnötigen Öffnungen
Nachteile: Anpassungen bei Boardwechsel nötig
Anmerkung dazu: Evtl. muss ich den DVI-Anschluss der iGPU auch mit ausschneiden, da dieser weit rausschaut.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## myolanus (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

welchen am1 prozzi hast du genommen? <-- hat sich erübrigt. hatte deinen post nicht gesehen.

ich wäre bem gitter für erste variante. evtl. kannst du den ausschnitt grösser fertigen und dir aus einem 2. dem ausschnitt entsprechendem und etwas grösserem gitter eine blende fertigen und diese austauschbar von innen befestigen. so müsstest beim mb-tausch nur eine neue rechteckige blende fertigen und nicht das ganze gitter was ja dann teurer käme, oder?

ach...und noch eine frage. wie machst du das mit der erdung in dem ps3-gehäuse? sah für mich so aus, als hättest du es komplett entkernt und es ist somit nur noch eine plastikverschalung vorhanden.


----------



## Noctua (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

@myolanus: Die Idee mit dem Gitter ist nicht schlecht. Da werde ich mir morgen mal genauer Gedanken machen und mir das mal anschauen. Der Preis ist nicht das Problem, da das Restgitter für eine Menge Boards reichen würde. Aber der Aufwand ist dann das Problem.

Geerdet ist nichts, immer kommen aus dem externen Netzteil nur 12V ins Gehäuse. Bei vielen Holzgehäusen wird ja auch nichts geerdet.

Eine Kleinigkeit habe ich heute noch gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mich dann bei der Grafikkarte dazu entschieden den HDMI- und DVI-Anschluss freizulegen. Vielleicht braucht man das ja irgendwann mal. Zudem habe ich den Stromanschluss nach draussen geführt.

Anbei noch 2 Detailbilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Die Graka passt perfekt 

Hast ja viel gemacht, während ich weg war 

Ich persönlich würde nur die nötigen Anschlüsse freilegen, weils besser aussieht (meine Meinung), anstatt ein riesiges Loch.


----------



## Noctua (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Heute habe ich mal versucht den Ausschnitt zu schneiden. Das Ergebnis ist total wackelig und hat mich null überzeugt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den zweiten Versuch habe ich durch einen Anzeichnungsfehler total versemmelt. Da ich mir beim Versuch die Blende mit Heisskleber zu fixieren den linken Unterarm an der Heissklebepistole verbrannt habe werde ich die Arbeiten heute einstellen. Sollte es morgen wieder gehen werde ich morgen den nächsten Versuch wagen. Zudem werde ich die Blende oben und unten etwas verlängern, damit sie etwas mehr Halt hat.


----------



## Noctua (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Heute gibt es eigentlich nur ein Bild von der heutigen Arbeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das so abgenommen oder gibt es Einwände? Im Keller sollte ich noch etwas schwarzen Lack übrig haben, so dass ich es noch schwarz lackieren würde.


----------



## myolanus (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

sieht das nur so aus, oder sind die linken usb-ports noch mit gitter versehen und warum hast du den hdmi nicht freiigelegt?


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Das sieht nur so aus, für mich sind die frei


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Einwandfrei! Sieht gut aus. Aber überlackieren musst du das definitiv noch.


----------



## Noctua (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Danke für euer Feedback. Die linken USB-Ports sind frei, das schaut auf dem Bild evtl. nur so aus. Ich habe nur den PS2 und onBoard-HDMI-Port nicht freigelegt. Eine PS2-Tastatur habe ich nur am Haupt-PC und die Grafikausgabe soll ja über die 750 TI erfolgen. Und so habe ich aus Stabilitätsgründen die beiden Anschlüsse nicht frei geschnitten.


----------



## Noctua (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Heute hat mir das Projekt wieder mal mitgeteilt, dass es mich nicht mag 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ersatz ist aber schon bestellt und unterwegs. Beim nächsten Kabel muss ich auf jeden Fall vorsichtiger sein und das Board so wenig wie möglich ein- und wieder ausbauen.

Heute Abend bzw. Morgen werde ich dann die Lüfter bestellen. Ich überlege nur noch, ob ich mir das Asus AM1-Board als Ersatz für das MSI mitbestellen sollte. Laut Asus kann ich das System problemlos ohne angeschlossenen Monitor betreiben.
Eine Idee für die Regelung der GraKa-Lüfter habe ich auch schon, kann sie aber erst testen wenn wieder alles da ist. Heute habe ich auch endlich eine Reaktion vom Händler des IR-Empfängers bekommen. Ich habe ihm die benötigen Infos gegeben, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.

Etwas positives gibt es dann aber doch zu zeigen, die Rückseite ist lackiert. Der Auschschnitte um die Graka ist leider etwas unschön, aber da die Karte weit im Gehäuse liegt, muss er wegen der Kabel so gross sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myolanus (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

lack sieht top aus. nur der ausschnitt für die graka finde ich unschön. macht irgendwie das gesamtbild kaputt.


----------



## Noctua (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*



myolanus schrieb:


> lack sieht top aus. nur der ausschnitt für die graka finde ich unschön. macht irgendwie das gesamtbild kaputt.


Danke dir. Ja stört mich auch, aber die dicken Ummantelungen der HDMI- und DVI-Stecker brauchen etwas Platz. Aber vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein, wenn ich die Lüfter anpasse.


----------



## Noctua (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Das wäre meine Idee für das GraKa-Loch (natürlich dann noch schwarz lackiert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ein extra Gitter welches ich leicht nach hinten versetzt habe.

Die Lüfter habe ich gestern bestellt und sie sind bereits im Versand.


----------



## myolanus (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

das finde ich schon besser. ich selber kann das gar nicht sehen, dass es ein extra gitter ist.


----------



## kaffepause71 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Hallo das ist eine gute um setzung hab hier im Forum so etwas schon mal gesehen der löste das problem mit der Grafikkarte so das er zwischen  ober und unterteil ais lochblech noch ein 3cm rand baute vieleicht wär das eine gute lösung für dich so kanst du die karte normal ein bauen .


----------



## Noctua (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*



myolanus schrieb:


> das finde ich schon besser. ich selber kann das gar nicht sehen, dass es ein extra gitter ist.


 
Danke dir. Morgen sollte das Gitter dann auch trocken sein, dann reiche ich nochmal Fotos nach.



kaffepause71 schrieb:


> Hallo das ist eine gute um setzung hab hier im Forum so etwas schon mal gesehen der löste das problem mit der Grafikkarte so das er zwischen  ober und unterteil ais lochblech noch ein 3cm rand baute vieleicht wär das eine gute lösung für dich so kanst du die karte normal ein bauen .


 
Ja das Projekt kenne ich. Aber genau das möchte ich nicht machen. Bei mir sollte die PS3 möglichst im Originalzustand bleiben. Bis jetzt klappt es ja auch weitesgehend so. Das neue Riserkabel ist heute angekommen, die Lüfter mit Glück morgen.


----------



## Noctua (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Das PCIe-Riserkabel und die Lüfter sind heute gekommen. Und damit gibt es heute zwei gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. 

Die erste gute Nachricht zu erst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter passen und lassen sich auch über die Grafikkarte regeln. Damit bleiben sie auch schön leise. Auch wenn die Anlaufspannung bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit nicht immer reicht, so springen sie aber spätestens unter Last wenn die gewünschte Drehzahl hochgeregelt wird an. Im offenem Aufbau reicht ein Lüfter gerade so (bei sehr leisen 55% Drehzahl), im geschlossenen werde ich auf beide Lüfter setzen.

Beim Versuch das System dann wieder ins Gehäuse einzubauen ist mir etwas am neuen Kabel aufgefallen. Und damit kommen wir zur schlechten Nachricht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben das alte defekte, unten das neue. Na wer findet den Fehler?
Aber mit der Delock PCIe - Extension Riser Karte x16 > x16 sollte ich das überbrücken können. Damit verzögert sich das Ganze natürlich wieder.

Zudem hat sich der Händler des IR-Empfängers gemeldet. Ich werde den defekten Empfänger am Freitag einschicken (morgen ist hier Feiertag), er wird ihn prüfen und dann Ersatz schicken.


----------



## Noctua (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Und noch ein kurzes Update mit der neuen Heckansicht (fast final):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myolanus (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

nice!


----------



## pfl_neo (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Saubere Sache und sehr cooles Projekt, lese schon ne weile still und heimlich mit ^^


----------



## myolanus (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*



pfl_neo schrieb:


> Saubere Sache und sehr cooles Projekt, lese schon ne weile still und heimlich mit ^^


 
soso...einer der sorte hintertürchenvertreter.  scherz. 
ist echt ein cooles projekt. btw., ist etwas ot, aber seht ihr eine möglichkeit einen pc in einen blu ray-player zu verfrachten? so ein case ist ja nur so 4 - 5 cm hoch. denke ein mini-itx ginge schon, aber wie ist es mit ner guten und leisen kühlung? evtl. hat jemand ne idee und mag mich deswegen mal per pm kontaktieren.

sorry fürs ot. mach weiter so mit dem ps3-pc.


----------



## Noctua (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Danke euch beiden. Da sieht man mal was alles aus einer "dummen" Idee heraus entsteht 

Zu deiner Frage: Viele Möglichkeiten hast du da nicht, vor allem da das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff ist.
Eigentlich hast du nur die Möglichkeit auf ein 1150/1155-System mit 35W Pentium G oder i3 oder ein 45W FM2 A8-6500T/A10-6700T zu setzen. Als Kühler kommen die beiden in Frage:
Intel: StarTech FAN1156PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD: EKL Carved 64 1U (21304011007) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wirklich leise sind die aber nicht, noch dazu dass ein Kunststoffgehäuse gefühlt stärker isoliert.
Allerdings musst du beachten, dass ein Standard Mini-ITX-Board durch die ATX-Anschlüsse mit Halterungen knapp 4,5cm hoch ist. Sollte das passen, kannst du evtl. auch einen Kühler bis ~25mm nehmen.
Ein (teure) Alternative wäre vielleicht dieses Board inkl. CPU: Intel NUC Board D54250WYB (BLKD54250WYB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## myolanus (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

hey noctua...danke für deine antwort. das intel nuc(kelchen) würde mein budget völlig sprengen. ich wollte nur meinen blu ray-player ausmustern und ich dafür sicher nicht mehr viel kriege, dachte ich versuche daraus einen htpc zu basteln, mit möglichst wenig finanziellen einsatz. hab nämlich noch ein mini-itx fm1 board rumliegen, mit dreikern-apu. ich dachte mir zur kühlung einen kupferkühlkörper wie bei dem von dir gezeigten amd-kühler und dann irgendwie einen flachen lufttunnel von a nach b. bei a einen flachen 120er-lüfter einsaugend und bei b gleichen lüfer ausblasend montieren, so dass ein luftstrom über den kupferblock drüber säuselt. weiss halt nicht ob das optimal kühlt.


----------



## Noctua (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Ah ok. Du könntest versuchen einen Lufttunel aus Kunststoff zu bauen. Es gibt auch Lüfter die seitlich rausblasen, das wäre vielleicht noch eine Idee. Zu gering darf der Luftdurchsatz bei solch einem Konzept nicht zu schwach sein.


----------



## Noctua (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

@myolanus: Noch eine kurze Anmerkung: Du wirst ja wahrscheinlich ein PicoPSU verwenden. Aber das wirst du wohl mittels Verlängerungskabel um 90 umlegen müssen, da es sonst zu hoch ist. 3 bis 4cm ist echt sportlich.

Aber jetzt B2T:
Viel konnte ich heute nicht machen, da ich noch auf die bestellten Teile warte. Aber eine Kleinigkeit habe ich heute trotzdem geschafft. Die grossen, glänzenden Metallflächen an den ATX-Anschlüssen habe mich etwas gestört. Daher habe ich heute mal eine "Verkleidung" aus schwarzer Bastelpappe zurecht geschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Ausschneiden habe ich mich an der ATX- sowie GraKa-Blende orientiert. Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich die Verkleidung recht klein gehalten, damit die Luft so wenig wie möglich behindert wird. Im Bereich des Mainboards ist das nicht so wichtig, da dort die ATX-Anschlüsse schon viel Fläche blockieren.

Eigentlich hatte ich geplant das Projekt während meines Urlaubs fertig zu stellen. Da es aber einige Probleme gab, verzögert es sich leider ein wenig. Aber immerhin läuft der TV-Rekorder ja jetzt nebenbei in einem extra System, was das Arbeiten doch sehr erleichtert.


----------



## Noctua (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Immer noch heisst es "Warten auf die PCIe-Verlängerung". Ist die Post wieder auf die Postkutsche umgestiegen?
Ganz untätig war ich am Wochenende trotzdem nicht. Zuerst habe ich im Bodenbereich etwas den Kabelsalat aufgeräumt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu habe ich für die beiden Noctua-Lüfter einen kurzen Y-Adapter gelötet. Die beiden Molexstecker fliegen noch raus, sobald sich die neuen Lüfter bewährt haben.

Im Deckel habe ich die zurecht gesägte Halterung für die SSD eingeklebt, so dass der CPU-Kühler mehr Luft zum Atmen hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem habe ich das Stromkabel für die 12V Dauerstrom verlängert und klebe sie gerade am Deckelrand fest (grüne Klammern). Nach diversen Fehlversuchen am Wochenende erscheint dies dann die beste Lösung. Das viele Klebeband links oben im Bild soll ein durchscheinen der Power-LEDs durch die Lüftungsschlitze verhindern.

Liecht OT: Immerhin kam heute mein neues Asus AM1I-A an, mit dem ich das MSI-Board ersetzt habe. Damit kann ich den TV-Recorder jetzt ohne angeschlossenen Bildschirm betreiben und WoL funktioniert auch. Den Speicher konnte ich auf 1,225V drücken, die CPU um -0,3V auf 1V. Der Primetest vorhin lief problemlos durch. Ob dieses Untervolting von 1,3V auf 1V in der Praxis stabil funktioniert, wird sich die Tage zeigen. Im Idle kommt das System auf 12W, unter Prime-Volllast auf 22W. Wenn noch mehr Fotos/Screenshots dazu gewünscht werden, einfach melden.
Anbei der Vergleich zwischen den beiden AM1-Boards:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kongonia (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

WOW Ich verneige mich vor dir  Hab mir gerade alles durchgelesen und kann dir nur sagen: Verdammt sauber gemacht 

Ich hab mich mal daran versucht in eine Xbox360 ne wakä einzubauen   ging total daneben


----------



## Noctua (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*



kongonia schrieb:


> WOW Ich verneige mich vor dir  Hab mir gerade alles durchgelesen und kann dir nur sagen: Verdammt sauber gemacht
> 
> Ich hab mich mal daran versucht in eine Xbox360 ne wakä einzubauen   ging total daneben



Danke dir für das Lob. Wenn man die Tücken kennt, ist es gar nicht mehr so schwer 

WaKü ist da ne andere Sache, vor allem die Radiatoren bekommt man da eher schlecht unter.

Zum Projekt: Im Moment gibt es eine Zwangspause da die Post die Lieferung verschlampt hat. Heute soll ich mich beim Händler nochmal melden, so dass er es nochmal abschicken kann. Daher wird es vor Anfang nächster Woche nichts mit Inbetriebnahme. Der letzte Versuch mit dem Stromstecker zw. Unter- und Oberseite ging auch in die Hose, hier werde ich jetzt auf eine vereinfachte Lösung zurückgreifen.


----------



## Noctua (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Umfrage zur Rückseite*

Kurzes Update: Der getauschte IR-Empfänger ist mittlerweile angekommen. Testen konnte ich noch nicht, da immer noch ein wichtiges Bauteil zum Einbau der Grafikkarte auf dem Weg ist. Was ist aktuell nur mit der Post los? > 1 Woche auf dem Versandweg zur Packstation oO (jetzt das zweite mal innerhalb weniger Wochen bei vertrauenswürdigen Händlern)

Und noch eine Frage: Reicht der i3-2120T für die GTX 750TI oder ist es besser Geld in einen i5-3470T/3570T zu investieren?


----------



## Noctua (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Ein Gaming-HTPC im Playstation 3 Gehäuse entsteht - Warten auf die Post*

Update: Heute hat sich der Händler bei mir gemeldet. Er hat das Paket aus Versehen mit GLS an die Packstation geschickt. Klar das so nix ankommt. Heute hat er es dann nochmals mit DHL versand und laut Paketankündigung kommt es Montag an.

Daher habe ich das System heute mal im freien Aufbau aufgebaut und etwas getestet. Getestet habe ich den den IR-Empfänger, welcher tadellos funktioniert (inkl. Anschalten per FB) und einige Spiele. Es sind nicht die neusten, aber ich wollte das System auch erst einmal nur auf Stabilität testen. Daher habe ich ein paar Spiele vom Haupt-PC kopiert.

*Diablo 3*

- max. Einstellungen
- Verbrauch: 85 - 90W
- Frames: 60 FPS mit seltenen Einbrüchen auf 45 FPS
- GPU-Temp (offener Aufbau): <70°C bei <50%

*Deadpool*

- max. Einstellungen
- Verbrauch: 75 - 80W
- Frames: 60 FPS
- GPU-Temp (offener Aufbau): <60°C

*Assassins Creed*

- max. Einstellungen
- Verbrauch: 55 - 60W
- Frames: 60 FPS
- GPU-Temp (offener Aufbau): <50°C 

*Heaven Benchmark 4.0*

- GPU-Temp (offener Aufbau): 75-80°C 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls es noch Benchmarkvorschläge/-wünsche gibt einfach posten. Wenn das System dann fest verbaut ist, werde ich das Windows neu installieren und dann mit Gamepad-tauglichen Spielen ausstatten.


----------



## Noctua (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

Heute habe ich mich mal an die Grafikkartenlüfter gemacht, sprich ich habe die fliegende Verkabelung durch etwas gelötetes ersetzt. 

Gesamtansicht von oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitenansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschlussstecker im Detail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die neuen Lüfter ist die Grafikkarte aus 1m so gut wie unhörbar geworden. Die Anlaufspannung die die Karte bei 40% Drehzahl liefert reicht nicht immer aus die Lüfter zum drehen zu bringen. Aber im offenen Aufbau wird die Karte im passiven Betrieb trotzdem nur 46°C (bei 25°C Zimmertemperatur) warm und wenn die Karte dann die Lüfterdrehzahl hoch dreht, laufen auch die Lüfter an. Von daher sollte es in der Praxis später keine Probleme geben.

Ausserdem habe ich heute noch Starcraft 2 mal testweise angeworfen. Auf max. Einstellungen brechen die Frames dabei auch mal auf 30 FPS ein, während es mit den High-Einstellungen gut spielbar ist. Allerdings hatte ich kein Replay/Savegame mit vielen Einheiten auf dem PC.

Mangels Feedback frage ich mal in den Raum: Wollt ihr noch irgendwelche Messungen/Benchmarks mit dem offenen Aufbau oder erst wieder Infos wenn das fehlende Teil da und verbaut ist?


----------



## Noctua (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

Kurzes Update für die Mitleser: Heute habe ich das Paket mit dem letzten fehlenden Teil geholt und dies dann eingebaut. Damit läuft das System jetzt wieder. Auch mit geschlossenem Gehäusedeckel ist die Grafikkarte nun schön leise. Fotos konnte ich aber noch keine machen, da ich noch an 2 Stellen was kleben muss. Nach dem Trocknen werde ich morgen dann Fotos machen und diese dann Einstellen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Juli 2014)

Wäre ich am PC, würde ich Gefällt mir klicken. So musst du diesen Kommentar als Ersatz nehmen


----------



## Noctua (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

Wie versprochen gibt es heute ein paar Fotos. 

Zuerst der Deckel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts unten der neue IR-Empfänger, darüber dann der angepasste SSD-Halter. Dadurch ragt die einzelne SSD nicht mehr so sehr ins Gehäuseinnere und der CPU-Lüfter hat mehr Platz zum Atmen. Der weisse 3-Pin-Stecker ist am Deckel festgeklebt und dient der 12V-Spannungsversorgung der Schaltungen. Dort wird von unten ein Kabel eingesteckt. Dadurch wird vermieden dass der Kabel im Gehäuse umherfliegt und in den CPU-Lüfter kommt. Eigentlich wollte ich im Bodenteil das Gegenstück auch noch verkleben, aber das ist wegen dem geschlossenem Gehäuse fast unmöglich, da es sich immer wieder verschoben hat und dadurch kein Kontakt mehr bestand.

Im Bodenteil hat sich das meiste getan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts und oben sieht man das gelb-schwarze/weiss-schwarze Kabel für den Anschluss des externen Netzteiles an das PicoPSU. Dort greife ich auch die 12V ab, die dann zu den Schaltungen im Deckel geht. Neu ist zudem links der 40mm Lüfter um die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen. Desweiteren habe ich die Kabel ein wenig aufgeräumt, allerdings noch nicht alle Kabelbinder fest angezogen. Trotzdem ist der Aufbau wie auch im Deckel so gut wie final.Die 3 wirr im oberen Teil rumliegenden Kabel werden alle in den Deckel geführt. Es ist einmal das Stromkabel für die SSD und das ODD, die 12V Dauerstrom direkt vom externen Netzteil und die Verbindung von Powerschalter des Boards zur Touchsensorschaltung.

Jetzt gibt es noch ein paar Detailbilder. 
Zuerst das 160W PicoPSU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend die spezielle Konstruktion des Grafikkartenanschlusses



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links sieht man das PCIe-Riserkabel welches im 270° Winkel unter das Mainboard gebogen wird. Rechts sieht man noch den Anschluss der PCIe-Riserverlängerung (knapp 2,5cm) welche unter dem Mainboard rauskommt. Durch die etwas höheren Abstandshalter zwischen Board und Boden passt die PCIe-Buchse zwischen Board und Boden und fixiert die Grafikkarte an dieser Stelle.
Auf der anderen Seite ist die Grafikkarte mittels einer Schraube (links oben) fixiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Front-USB3.0-Kabel muss aus Platzgründen über die Grakkarte gelegt werden.

Abschliessend noch 2 Fotos von hinten, einmal ohne und einmal mit Deckel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr gibt es aufgrund 2er Fails heute leider nicht. Zum Einen hat sich gestern Abend eine 2TB-Platte aus dem Raid 5 verabschiedet dessen Wiederherstellung heute höchste Priorität hatte und zum Anderen gab es heute ein kleines Funkenfeuerwerk. Beim Anschliessen der 12V-Dauerversorgung hatte ich einen Poldreher drin. Ob dies die Ursache war weiss ich nicht, es könnte auch ein Kurzschluss durch einen verbogenen Widerstand gewesen sein. Dadurch funktioniert die Schaltung zum Auswerfen der DVD nicht mehr. Dafür muss ich nächste Woche noch einmal Teile besorgen und die Schaltung neu löten. Der Rest funktioniert glücklicherweise noch.

Ausserdem habe ich mir heute noch ein wireless XBox 360 Gamepad geholt um kabellos von der Couch aus zu spielen.

Morgen werde ich das System dann mal am TV einrichten und ein paar Spiele installieren.


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

Sieht mal wieder top aus 

Mich hält ja grade eine drohende Sehnenscheidenentzündung davon ab, was zu machen


----------



## pfl_neo (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

Saubere Sache, wenn Meine Fat Lady mal den Geist aufgibt, wäre so ein htpc darin ne schöne Sache, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die das in naher Zukunft machen wird


----------



## myolanus (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

wieder mal nette arbeit. allerdings sieht der deckel etwas unaufgeräumt aus. wofür sind die blauen streifen am odd? sind das klebestreifen zum befestigen?

noch eine frage zum 40er lüfter. ist das ein noctua, oder ist die farbgebung zufall?


----------



## Peter_Shaw (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

Lässt sich der Deckel auch komplett schließen oder ist der hin?


----------



## Noctua (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Sieht mal wieder top aus
> 
> Mich hält ja grade eine drohende Sehnenscheidenentzündung davon ab, was zu machen



Danke dir. Na dann wünsche ich eine gute Besserung.



pfl_neo schrieb:


> Saubere Sache, wenn Meine Fat Lady mal den Geist  aufgibt, wäre so ein htpc darin ne schöne Sache, wobei ich nicht glaube,  dass die das in naher Zukunft machen wird


 
Auch dir vielen Dank. Alternativ kannst du dir ja auch ein Gehäuse bei ebay holen 



myolanus schrieb:


> wieder mal nette arbeit. allerdings sieht der  deckel etwas unaufgeräumt aus. wofür sind die blauen streifen am odd?  sind das klebestreifen zum befestigen?



Danke dir. Ja der Deckel sieht sehr unaufgeräumt aus, aber das kommt hauptsächlich durch die vielen Kabel. Wenn ich das Projekt nochmal anfangen würde, würde ich versuchen die Schaltungen alle auf eine einzelne Platine zu packen. Das würde viele Kabel sparen.
Das blaue Klebeband ist so ein Thema. Das Problem ist, dass die Power-LED durch sämtliche Lüfteröffnungen geleuchtet hat.Und so ist mit der Zeit das Klebeband hinzugekommen um dies zu verhindern. Sieht jetzt alles andere als schön aus, aber funktioniert.



myolanus schrieb:


> noch eine frage zum 40er lüfter. ist das ein noctua, oder ist die farbgebung zufall?


 
Ja, die beiden 40mm Lüfter sind von Noctua, genauer gesagt sind es 2 Noctua NF-A4x10 FLX 40mm. Ich hatte damals zeitnah keinen anderen leisen 40mm Lüfter bekommen. Und mit dem CPU-Kühler von Noctua hatte ich ja gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Peter_Shaw schrieb:


> Lässt sich der Deckel auch komplett schließen oder ist der hin?


 
Ja, der Deckel lässt sich komplett schliessen. Wenn das System dann fertig ist, sieht es wie eine normale PS3 Fat aus.


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*



			
				Noctua schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann wünsche ich eine gute Besserung.



Danke. Ich hoffe es wird nicht schlimmer, sonst muss ich zum Arzt 



> Ich hatte damals zeitnah keinen anderen leisen 40mm Lüfter bekommen. Und mit dem CPU-Kühler von Noctua hatte ich ja gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Und dein Name lässt ja auch nichts anderes zu


----------



## Noctua (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

@G0NZ0: Und was macht die Gesundheit? Alles wieder fit?

B2T: Heute habe ich die neu gemachte Schaltung bekommen (ich muss echt Schaltungen löten üben) und testweise eingebaut. Damit funktioniert jetzt alles wieder. Da ich heute aber einen stressigen Tag hinter mir habe, komme ich erst die Tage zum finalen Zusammenbau. Dabei werde ich natürlich auch fleissig Fotos machen und diese dann hier einstellen. Wer spezielle Wünsche hat, kann diese hier gern äussern.


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Juli 2014)

Nein leider nicht, Donnerstag geht's zum Arzt 

Spezielle Wünsche? Brauch ich nicht, du machst das ja immer


----------



## Noctua (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

So, nach einiger Wartezeit gibt es heute die abschliessenden Bilder und Infos zum Projekt. Bis auf einige kleine Softwaredetails ist das Projekt jetzt fertig und seit 2 Tagen im Einstz. Da es eine Menge Bilder geworden sind, teile ich den Bericht in 3 Posts auf. Im ersten Teil geht es um das Innere, im zweiten um das Äussere und im letzten Teil gibt es paar Infos zur Software bzw. deren Anpassungen.

*Teil 1: die inneren Werte*

a) der Deckel

Gesamtübersicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Deckel sind das ODD, die SSD, der IR-Empfänger, die Power- und ODD-LED sowie die Schaltungen inkl. Touchsensoren verbaut. Im Vergleich zur Version ohne GPU des Projektes hat sich vor allem der SSD-Halter verändert. Da ich nur noch eine SSD verbaut habe, konnte ich ihn wesentlich kompakter bauen und der CPU so mehr Luft zum Atmen geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links oben (lila Umrandung) befindet sich der IR-Empfänger, auf der rechten Seite der Sensor für das ODD (gelb) und der Sensor zum Ein-/Ausschalten sowie die beiden LEDs (dunkelblau). Das Klebeband soll verhindern, dass die LEDs durch die Lüftungsschlitze leuchten.
Links in der Mitte (ohne Umrandung) ist der Stecker für die 12V Dauerspannungsversorgung vom externen Netzteil. Damit das Kabel nicht wild umherfliegt, habe ich den Stecker am Gehäuse festgeklebt. Und in der Mitte befinden sich die Schaltungen für das Ein-/Ausschalten (Touch mit 4N35, rot), zum Auswerfen des ODD (Touch, mit MOC 3020, orange), die ODD-LED (hellblau), die LED-Umschaltung der Power-LED (rot = aus, grün = ein, grün) sowie die Platine zum Verteilen der 5V bzw. 12V an die einzelnen Schaltungen (weiss).
Wo die SSD und das ODD ist, kann jeder selbst erkennen 

Hier noch die Schaltungen und der IR-Empfänger im Detail.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




a) der Boden

Im Boden befindet sich das Herzstück des Systems: das Mini-ITX-Board von Asrock inkl. CPU und der Grafkkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter dem Board liegt die PCIe-Verlängerung (rote Umrandung) um die Grafikkarte rechts vom Board montieren zu können. So bekommt sie Luft und ausserdem liess sich so alles einfach montieren, da am rechten Rand der Boden etwas höher ist (bedingt durch die Form der PS3). Die beiden 40mm Lüfter (lila) blasen Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Da die Grafikkarte von oben Luft ansaugt und diese nach vorne und hinten rausbläst habe ich die Lüfter auf beiden Seiten der Karte positioniert. Zusätzlich sind noch das PicoPSU (Mitte, ohne Markierung) und die HDD-LED (orange) verbaut. Die beiden Kabel sind einmal für den Power-Anschluss ans Mainboard (gelb) sowie für die dauerhafte 12V-Versorgung (grün).

Hier noch einige Detailbilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Zusammenbau

Bevor sich der Deckel schliesst gibt es noch ein paar Fotos vom Zusammenbau der beiden Teile. In der Gesamtsicht mit allen angeschlossenen Kabel schaut es dann folgendermassen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die SSD liegt über der CPU/dem RAM während das ODD über der Grafikkarte hängt. So haben die Lüfter nicht viel Platz um Luft zu holen, aber bei Praxisversuchen hat sich gezeigt, dass es ausreicht. Das USB3.0-Kabel führe ich über die GPU-Lüfter. Zwischen Ober- und Unterteil verlaufen folgende Kabel:
- 12V Dauerspannung
- Power-Switch zw. Board und Schaltung
- SATA des ODD
- SATA der SSD
- Kabel zw. IR-Empfänger und CIR-Anschluss des Boards

Auch hier gibt es noch einmal einige Detailfotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PicoPSU, SATA, USB3.0, CIR-Anschluss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Schaltungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SSD, 12V Dauerspannung

Anschliessend wurde der Deckel geschlossen und verschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter im zweiten Teil...


----------



## Noctua (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

*Teil 2: der Blick von Aussen*

Mit dem zugeklappten Deckel schaut es natürlich noch nicht nach einer PS3 aus. Dazu fehlt natürlich noch die Abdeckung mit dem Playstation 3 Schriftzug. Diesen legt man auf und schiebt ihn nach oben zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Fixierung wird der Deckel von unten mit einer Schraube gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese verschwindet abschliessend hinter einer Blende aus Gummi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann auch noch schön die (festgeklebte) Abdeckung des Originalen HDD-Schachtes erkennen. Heute befindet sich dahinter das Mainboard.

Abschliessend schaut das System dann wie übliche PS3 aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von vorne erkennt man nur anhand der USB3.0-Ports das es sich um keine Originale PS3 mehr handelt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...während man beim Blick von hinten deutliche Unterschiede erkennt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das System noch einmal in der Rundumsicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vollständigkeit halber noch die verwendeten Eingabegeräte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Wireless XBox360 Gamepad für PC
- die MCE-Fernbedienung
- eine Logitech K400r Tastatur mit Touchpad

Daran erkennt man deutlich, dass ich plane nur per Gamepad zu spielen.

Als letztes Foto dieses Beitrages noch ein Bild des Systems am neuen (alten) Einsatzort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter geht es dann im dritten Teil...


----------



## Noctua (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse entsteht - erste Benchmarktests*

*Teil 3: Praxiseinsatz und die Software*

Wie auch schon vor dem Umbau auf ein System mit Grafikkarte kommt auch weiterhin Windows 7 Home Premium zum Einsatz. Auch hat es bis auf die TV-Rekorderfunktion, welche in ein AM1-Athlon-System gewandert ist, alle Funktionen behalten. Über das Windows Media Center greife ich auf die Multimediadaten auf dem NAS zu. Ergänzt wird das Media Center durch einige Plugins (z.B. für Internetradio). Gesteuert wird alles über die MCE-Fernbedienung mit der ich dank CIR-Anschluss den PC auch aus dem Aus-Zustand anschalten könnte (auch wenn es noramlerweise nur im Standby ist).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer den alten Aufabu kennt, dem wird auffallen das der TV etwas gewachsen ist. Ich habe das alte 37" Modell durch ein einfach 46" Gerät ohne Smart-Funktionen (dafür habe ich ja den HTPC) und 3D (brauche ich daheim nicht) ersetzt.

Die Spiele werden über Steam im "Big Picture"-Modus gestartet  und über Gamepad gesteuert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich Steam nicht jedes mal über eine Verknüpfung, ein Tastenkürzel oder das Startmenü aufrufen wollte habe ich im Netz nach einer Möglichkeit mittels Media Center gesucht. Auf der Seite thegreenbutton.tv bin ich dann fündig geworden. Dort gibt es einen Thread in dem es sehr gut beschrieben wird und wenn man es sich an folgende Anleitung hält klappt es sehr gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht habe ich dabei auch noch das Media Center Theme durch ein dunkleres ersetzt. Langfristig will ich mir aber ein eigens bauen und zudem das Menü um Media Center ein wenig umbauen und aufräumen.

Auf Youtube hab ich noch ein Video hochgeladen welches das Starten von Steam im "Big Picture"-Modus über das Media Center zeigt.

Abschliessend habe ich noch Screenshots von CPU-Z und GPU-Z hochgeladen.
CPU-Z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU-Z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem habe ich die Lüfterkurve für die Grafikkarte mittels MSI Afterburner etwas angepasst, damit die Lüfter etwas eher hoch drehen.

*abschliessende Worte*

Damit ist das Projekt jetzt wirklich beendet und kann jetzt wie geplant zum Einsatz kommen. Ich danke allen Mitlesern und -schreibern hier im Thread und ich hoffe ihr hattet etwas Spaß an dem Tagebuch. Falls es noch Fragen oder Wünsche gibt einfach im Thread antworten oder eine PN schreiben.

Grüße Noctua (=Nachteule)


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Jetzt ist das Projekt doch wirklich zu Ende, womit soll ich jetzt meine Zeit verbringen? 

Stopp! Du hast ja noch eins 


Das sieht jetzt wirklich absolut top aus (innen sieht man ja nicht rein^^). 
Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch: Es sieht sehr eng aus innen, hat die CPU ausreichend Luft zum Atmen? (aufmachen musst nicht, Einschätzung reicht^^)


----------



## Rodian (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Wirklich Top gemacht. Bin schwer beeindruckt


----------



## RenovatioApo (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Klasse umgesetzt. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Rundes Projekt, feine Sache 

Wie siehts denn mit der Lautstärkeentwicklung aus, so bei geschlossenem Deckel und angepasstem Graka-Luffi-Profil?


----------



## Noctua (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Das sieht jetzt wirklich absolut top aus (innen sieht man ja nicht rein^^).





Rodian schrieb:


> Wirklich Top gemacht. Bin schwer beeindruckt





RenovatioApo schrieb:


> Klasse umgesetzt. Viel Spaß damit.





Kusanar schrieb:


> Rundes Projekt, feine Sache


Danke euch! War ein zum Teil ein hartes Stück Arbeit aber hat sich gelohnt.



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Projekt doch wirklich zu Ende, womit soll ich jetzt meine Zeit verbringen?
> 
> Stopp! Du hast ja noch eins


Genau, aber da muss ich erstmal etwas Gehirnschmalz reinstecken, da ich im Moment noch keine Idee habe.



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch: Es sieht sehr eng aus innen, hat die CPU ausreichend Luft zum Atmen? (aufmachen musst nicht, Einschätzung reicht^^)


Über der Grafikkarte ist es eng, da sind ca. 5mm Luft- Über der CPU bleiben noch 10-15mm zum Luft holen. Die Temperaturwerte kann ich mit Prime ja nochmal checken und posten.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der Lautstärkeentwicklung aus, so bei geschlossenem Deckel und angepasstem Graka-Luffi-Profil?


Also wenn man direkt dahinter steht hört man ein ganz klein wenig was. Aus 1m Entfernung hört man auch unter Last nichts mehr. Allerdings geht die Grafikkarte bei Dauerlast an die 80°C, was aber auch keine Überraschung ist. Bei einem Testaufbau (Gehäusedeckel aufgelegt) hat man die Lüfter so ab ca. 65-70% aus einem Meter Entfernung (von der Seite) deutlich gehört. Jetzt regeln sie sich unter Heavenbench auf 50-55% ein.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*



Noctua schrieb:


> Also wenn man direkt dahinter steht hört man ein ganz klein wenig was. Aus 1m Entfernung hört man auch unter Last nichts mehr. Allerdings geht die Grafikkarte bei Dauerlast an die 80°C, was aber auch keine Überraschung ist. Bei einem Testaufbau (Gehäusedeckel aufgelegt) hat man die Lüfter so ab ca. 65-70% aus einem Meter Entfernung (von der Seite) deutlich gehört. Jetzt regeln sie sich unter Heavenbench auf 50-55% ein.


 
Wow. Da hätte ich mir deutlich mehr Krach erwartet, da das Gehäuse ja doch sehr beengt ist und die Kühlmöglichkeiten dadurch begrenzt sind. Top


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum abgeschlossenen Projekt  Aus privaten Gründen, bin ich selbst ja nur noch Mitleser gegen Ende gewesen, habe aber immer gespannt auf Updates gewartet und mich vor allem gegen Ende sehr über das gute Vorankommen gefreut. Den Innenraum habe ich mir ziemlich genau so vorgestellt (kenne ich selbst von PCs, die in Konsolen wanderten). Aber das wichtigste hast du ja vollbracht - kein Laie sieht, dass da ein PC drin steckt, der auch noch gut was leisten kann. Respekt dafür


----------



## pfl_neo (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Hey, also nochmal, echt cooles Projekt und hoffentlich lang und viel Freude damit


----------



## Noctua (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Danke euch auch nochmal für das Lob. Freude werde ich hoffentlich eine ganze Weile damit haben.

@euMelBeumel: Ja, dich hatte ich hier im Thread ein wenig vermisst. Aber schön zu lesen, dass es dich noch gibt.
Ja im Inneren schaut es recht chaotisch aus. Das ist zum einen dem geringen Platz geschuldet, zum anderen dem Entstehungsprozess. Würde ich ein zweites System mit vernünftiger Vorplanung so hoch ziehen, könnte man da einiges optimieren.

Hat einer ein PS4-Case übrig? Mich juckt es schon wieder in den Fingern


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. Juli 2014)

Jap, das Ergebnis ist echt 

Kannst ja mal bei Sony fragen. Die sollten noch einige Rückläufer oder die Gehäuse als Ersatzteile rumliegen haben. Notfalls machen wir ne Kampange auf irgendso einer Unterschriftensammel-Seite auf


----------



## FKY2000 (31. Juli 2014)

cooles Projekt!

hat jemand bereits das Programm Xpadder erwähnt? damit könntest du mit dem xBox pad die Windows  Desktop Oberfläche steuern...gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es ist eine interessante Lösung von zeit zur zeit


----------



## Noctua (19. August 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Jap, das Ergebnis ist echt


Vielen Lieben Dank für das Lob.



badboy997 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bei Sony fragen. Die sollten noch einige Rückläufer oder die Gehäuse als Ersatzteile rumliegen haben.


Heute kam die Antwort von Sony. Sie finden das Projekt zwar bemerkenswert, können mir aber kein PS4-Gehäuse zur Verfügung stellen. Daher wird es dieses Projekt bis auf ein weiteres leider nicht geben.

@all: Ich werde aber weiterhin nach einem neuen Projekt in dieser Richtung suchen. Gibt es Interesse an einer Variante im XBOX 360 Gehäuse?



FKY2000 schrieb:


> cooles Projekt!
> 
> hat jemand bereits das  Programm Xpadder erwähnt? damit könntest du mit dem xBox pad die Windows   Desktop Oberfläche steuern...gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es ist eine  interessante Lösung von zeit zur zeit


 Danke für das Lob und für die Info. Erwähnt hatte es bisher noch niemand. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen, aber ich denke das ich bei der Lösung mittels MCE-Fernbedienung und Mediacenter bleibe.


----------



## CentralCynus (19. August 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Echt super umgesetzt!


----------



## G0NZ0 (19. August 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*



Noctua schrieb:


> Heute kam die Antwort von Sony. Sie finden das Projekt zwar bemerkenswert, können mir aber kein PS4-Gehäuse zur Verfügung stellen. Daher wird es dieses Projekt bis auf ein weiteres leider nicht geben.


 

Hartnäckig bleiben, irgendwann wird schon eins rausspringen


----------



## mo_ritzl (20. August 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Klasse Projekt, schön umgesetzt. WIe sieht es mit Temps unter Last aus?


----------



## CentralCynus (21. August 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*



> Heute kam die Antwort von Sony. Sie finden das Projekt zwar bemerkenswert, können mir aber kein PS4-Gehäuse zur Verfügung stellen. Daher wird es dieses Projekt bis auf ein weiteres leider nicht geben.



Ach man, das finde ich blöd!


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. August 2014)

Sollen wir ne Pedition aufmachen, dass die dir ein PS4-Gehäuse zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Noctua (21. August 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*



mo_ritzl schrieb:


> Klasse Projekt, schön umgesetzt. WIe sieht es mit Temps unter Last aus?


Die GPU-Temperaturen werden schon sehr hoch. Bei langem Zocken mit hoher Dauerlast heizt sich das System so sehr auf, dass die GPU auf unter 1GHz taktet. Hier werde ich die Belüftung nochmal überarbeiten müssen. Zur Zeit habe ich das ODD etwas schräger verbaut um den Spalt zu erhöhen. Auch teste ich gerade andere 60mm Lüfter. An einem überarbeitetem Gehäusebelüftungskonzept forsche ich noch, daher hatte ich noch nichts geschrieben.

Der aktuelle Stand ist Diablo 3 mit 1,2GHz bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl (sehr laut) und GPU-Temperaturen bei 75-80°C
Sobald es was Neues dazu gibt, werde ich was dazu schreiben.



CentralCynus schrieb:


> Ach man, das finde ich blöd!


Naja, kann man nix machen. Ich kann sie sogar verstehen. Ich wollte ihnen schon anbieten, dass sie die dann auch auf Messen austellen können. Aber das ist mir etwas zu riskant weil dann auch ein gewisser Druck dahinter steht.



badboy997 schrieb:


> Sollen wir ne Pedition aufmachen, dass die dir ein PS4-Gehäuse zur Verfügung stellen?


Die Idee ist gut gemeint, aber ich bin nicht so der Fan von Petitionen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit. Irgendwann werden die defekten auf eBay auch mal billiger.


----------



## Noctua (11. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Projekt erfolgreich beendet!*

Nachdem mich die Arbeit in den letzten Wochen einiges an Freizeit und Nerven gekostet hat, habe ich mir mittlerweile weitere Gedanken zum Thema Belüftung gemacht. Ein erste Idee war ein Radiallüfter von hinten in die Grafikkarte blasen zu lassen. Mangels leiser und passender Modelle auf dem Markt hatte ich die Idee schnell verworfen. Ein weitere Idee war den Grafikkartenkühler zu tauschen, z.B. auf den EKL Klara. Durch die andere Lochanordnung der Low Profil Karte wären dafür aber einige Anpassungen am Kühler bzw. Wärmeleitkleber notwendig. Allerdings ist mir mittlerweile eine weitere Idee gekommen. Ich werde versuchen die Luft im System mittels Luftleitwänden in geordnete Bahnen zu leiten. Dazu werde ich allerdings wieder auf den Originalen Lüfter der Grafikkarte zurückgreifen um entsprechend Platz zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Karte erst nach längerer Dauerlast (30-45min) bedenklich warm wird liegt der Verdacht nah, dass sie viel aufgeheizte Luft ansaugt. Ich plane daher die Luft wie folgt zu führen.

Die grünen Linien deuten den Kanal für die Grafikkarte an. Dieser ist über der Grafikkarte knapp 60mm breit und 20mm hoch. Nach vorne würde er breiter (ca 50% der Frontfläche) und nach unten zu den Lüftungsschlitzen geführt. So holt sich die Grafikkarte immer frische Luft von aussen. Analog dazu wird über den CPU-Kanal (rot) kalten Luft aus der Umgebung angesaugt. Die beiden blauen Linien oben im Bild sollen Luftleit"bleche" darstellen, welche die warme Luft nach aussen führen sollen. Vielleicht bleibt es aber auch nur beim rechten oberen im die beiden Kammern zu trennen. Die lilanen Rahmen stell Lüfter die aus dem Gehäuse blasen dar. Oben bleibt es beim vorhandenen 40mm Lüfter, rechts stehen folgende Ideen zur Auswahl (je nach Umsetzbarkeit):
- 2x 40mm
- 1x 60mm
- 1x 60mm + 1x 40mm
Dadurch sollten die beiden Verbraucher (CPU + GPU) mit ausreichender Frischluft versorgt werden, während die warme Abluft aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird.


 Eine weitere Alternative wäre ein 40mm auf der Höhe zwischen Board und Grafikkarte um die Luft (evtl. auch geführt) zwischen den beiden Kammern auszutauschen, da dieser Austausch durch den Luftkanal zur Grafikkarte evtl. blockiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes werde ich den Grafikkartenlüfter zurückbauen und Luftkanalprototypen aus Pappe bauen. Die finale Version soll dann aus Kunststoffplatten sein.


----------



## Noctua (14. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Die ersten Prototypen sind weitesgehend fertig. Jetzt muss ich nochmal vernünftige Pappe besorgen und die Teile genau zuschneiden. Auf dieser Grundlage werden dann die Kunststoffplatten geschnitten. Jetzt aber erstmal die Bilder.



Komplett mit Deckel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht geht der CPU-Teil geradlinig nach vorne. Da der CPU-Lüfter 92mm breit ist, sollte das ausreichen. Der Grafikkartenkühler ist allerdings nur ca. 50mm breit, so dass die Einlassöffnung nach vorne weiter wird. Vielleicht werde ich die Einlassöffnung dort allerdings noch etwas schmaler machen, damit etwas Frischluft für den DC/DC-Wandler und andere Komponten ins Gehäuse gelangt. Wie man auf dem rechten Bild sieht erschwert die schräge Einlassöffnung der PS3 die Anpassung. Der Querschnitt wird hoffentlich gross genug sein.


Die Bodenplatten sehen folgendermassen aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der GPU-Einlassöffnung kann relartiv geradlinig nach vorne gegangen werden, während bei der CPU die Bodenplatte abfällt. Die Halterung aus dem PS3-Bodenelement werde ich noch kürzen bzw. analog dazu den Einlass schmaler machen.


Wenn ich dann passende Pappe besorgt habe, werde ich die Kanäle daraus schneiden und dann auch mal eine Praxistest machen. Fotos wird es dann natürlich auch geben.


----------



## pfl_neo (14. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Hey, blöde Sache mit dem Hitzestau, ich wünsche dann viel Erfolg beim Praxistest, müsste theoretisch ja gut funktionieren ^^


----------



## Noctua (20. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Der Test mit dem zweiten Prototyp war nicht so erfolgreich, da sich die Konstruktion mangels vernünftiger Befestigungsmöglichkeiten auf den Lüfter gedrückt hat und der Spalt somit nur noch wenige mm dick war. Da kam natürlich kaum Luft durch. Hier hatte ich den Test dann bei 90°C und <1GHz (~960MHz) Takt abgebrochen. Dann fiel mir aber ein, dass es in der PCGH 02/2014 ein Artikel zu einem GraKa-Lufttunnel gab. Also Heft rausgesucht und den Artikel nochmal gelesen. Heraus kam der dritte Prototyp. Für die schlechte Qualität der Fotos möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Das Handy war leer und hing zum Laden an der Steckdose. Daher kam das Tablet zum Einsatz, aber des Cam taugt nicht viel.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der Teil der auf die Grafikkarte kommt. Durch die Bodenplatte wird auch nichts nach unten gedrückt. Ich habe ihn vorerst mit doppelseitigem Klebeband fixiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschliessend habe ich die Lufttunnel zur Front montiert. Schaut natürlich nicht schön aus, ist aber auch erst einmal nur für Testzwecke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist gleichzeitig die maximale Höhe, da das optische Laufwerk oben schon anstösst. In der finalen Version werde ich den Lufttunnel etwas niedriger bauen.


Anschliessend habe ich das System wieder mittels GPU-Z und Afterburner beobachtet, während Heavenbench lief. Die Temperatur pendelte sich bei 80-82°C bei 1071MHz GPU-Takt ein. Dies ist schon mal eine deutliche Verbesserung. Als nächstes werde ich den Lufttunnel aus Acrylglas bauen und montieren. Danach werde ich weiter experimentieren wie ich die warme Luft besser aus dem System bekomme. Eine Idee ist ein geschlossener Lufttunnel ohne extra Lüfter hinten. Auch oben (im Bild rechts) soll ein zweiter Lüfter montiert werden. Vielleicht greife ich dort auch auf den Radiallüfter meiner alten GTX 260 zurück. Dazu muss ich aber erst noch Versuche durchführen.
Was mit noch Sorgen macht ist der CPU-Kanal. Zum einen stört der RAM ein wenig und zum anderen mangelt es mir noch an einer Befestigungsidee. Allerdings könnte ich die SSD dann dort darüber anbringen, wodurch sie die Kabel etwas besser verlegen lassen.


----------



## Noctua (23. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Heute gibt es nur fix 4 Bilder des aktuellen Baufortschrittes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht nicht unbedingt schön aus, aber das muss es ja auch nicht  Dadurch das die Grafikkarte schief im Gehäuse sitzt, muss ich die Schrägen etwas anpassen. Ich werde sie allerdings noch einmal schleifen. Im "eingebauten" Zustand schaut es dann folgendermassen aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als nächstes muss ich den Übergang im vorderen Teil noch bauen und dann kommt der Deckel und die Seitenteile. Anschliessend das Ganze nochmal für die CPU.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Mich nimt es schon jetzt wunder wieviel Grad dass es ausmachen wird


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Es sieht schick aus - wenn man nicht die Detailaufnahmen anschaut


----------



## Noctua (28. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Mittlerweile ist der Luftleitkanal für die Grafikkarte fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, das Kleben muss ich nochmal üben  Aber es sieht ja final eh keiner, daher habe ich es so gelassen.
Im eingebauten Zustand soll es dann so aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings ist mir bei der Planung eine Sache nicht aufgefallen (Pappe biegt sich halt).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die LEDs samt Kabel im Deckel drücken den Kanal nach unten, da sie in den unteren Bereich ragen. Dadurch lässt sich der Deckel nicht schliessen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es den Kanal enger oder schmaler zu machen, aber da würde mir zu viel Querschnitt verloren gehen. Daher werde ich vermutlich zuerst die LEDs überarbeiten. dafür muss ich aber nochal zu Conrad. Bei dieser Gelegenheit werde ich die rote LED auch durch eine hellrote ersetzen. Sollte das nicht reichen werde ich den entsprechenden kleinen Ausschnitte im Kanal etwas enger machen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. September 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*



Noctua schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist der Luftleitkanal für die Grafikkarte fertig.
> Naja, das Kleben muss ich nochmal üben  Aber es sieht ja final eh keiner, daher habe ich es so gelassen.


 
Funktional muss es sein - schaut man eh nie rein 

Hmm, das mit den LEDs ist doof. Aber das wird schon auch irgendwie gehen


----------



## TheR3venger (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Schönes Projekt


----------



## Noctua (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*



TheR3venger schrieb:


> Schönes Projekt


Danke dir.

B2T: Die LEDs und Touchsensoren im Deckel verhindern das der Luftkanal in diesem Bereich sinnvoll verlegt werden kann. Daher wollte ich ihn anpassen. Dabei ist leider mehr beschädigt wurden als geplant. Eine erneute Anpassung ist aber schon in Arbeit, dauert aber mangels Zeit noch etwas.


----------



## G0NZ0 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Was ist denn kaputtgegangen? 

Gibts Bilder?


----------



## Noctua (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Was ist denn kaputtgegangen?
> 
> Gibts Bilder?


 Beim Zurechtsägen auf die neue Breite im Bereich des Lufteinlasses ist mir die gesamte vordere Sektion, bis auf den unteren Teil, abgebrochen/zerbrochen. Der Rahmen über der Grafikkarte selbst ist heil geblieben. Da ich aber mangels Strom im Keller und Platz im Arbeits-/Spielezimmer im Wohnzimmer sägen muss, ist das immer mit Zeitaufwand verbunden neue Teile zu sägen. Zudem Anpassen ein wenig aufwendig, zumal der Einlass auch noch ein klein wenig flacher werden muss. Auch hatte ich vorübergehend zum Testen der 2ten MSI 970 das Board ausgebaut gehabt. 
Aber ich bin noch dran und demnächst wird es wieder ein Update geben.

Fotos gibt es dazu nicht, so spektakulär ist das nun nicht


----------



## Danny_90 (5. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Wirklich klasse Projekt!

Hab auch sowas vor, hätte da aber noch paar Fragen.

Bei mir soll es aber ein Office-PC werden auf dem ab und an mal ein Filmchen gekuckt wird.

Als Hardware hatte ich mir das ASRock Q1900DC-ITX vorgestellt. Als Netzteil dann das LiteOn PA-1650-02. 
Dazu 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, ein Slot-in Laufwerk und eine 3,5" Festplatte mit 500 GB. (Sollte von Platz her hinhaun - wenn nicht wird auf 2,5° umgestiegen.)

Das es ohne Kühlung läuft weiß ich natürlich nicht wie es mit der Hitzeentwiclung aussieht. Dachte daran zwei kleine 4 cm Lüfter zu installieren die das Gehäuse durchströmen. Was meist du dazu?

Wäre es nicht theoretisch möglich gewesen die Originalplatine der PS3 für Power und Laufwerk herzunehmen?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Noctua (7. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*



Danny_90 schrieb:


> Als Hardware hatte ich mir das ASRock Q1900DC-ITX vorgestellt. Als Netzteil dann das LiteOn PA-1650-02.
> Dazu 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, ein Slot-in Laufwerk und eine 3,5" Festplatte mit 500 GB. (Sollte von Platz her hinhaun - wenn nicht wird auf 2,5° umgestiegen.)
> 
> Das es ohne Kühlung läuft weiß ich natürlich nicht wie es mit der Hitzeentwiclung aussieht. Dachte daran zwei kleine 4 cm Lüfter zu installieren die das Gehäuse durchströmen. Was meist du dazu?
> ...


Hi,
beim Board wirst du vermutlich eine aktive Kühlung nachrüsten müssen. Das PS3-Gehäuse nicht wirklich Kühlungsoptimiert. Allerdings weiss ich jetzt auch nicht was der Celeron im Gegensatz zum i3-T ab Abwärme erzeugt. Das Netzteil klingt ok, aber wie willst du damit die Festplatte und das optische Laufwerk versorgen? Liefert das Board die passenden Anschlüsse? Von einer 3,5" HDD würde ich eher abraten, da diese meiner Meinung nach viel zu gross ist und den Luftstrom stört.
Das Originalnetzteil und -laufwerk kannst du nicht verwenden, da sich um Spezialanschlüsse handelt die nicht ohne weiteres an den PC passen. Zudem braucht das PS3-ODD sehr viel mehr Platz als ein Slimlaufwerk.

@Rest (falls noch wer mitliest): Die Hardware ist vorerst in ein Inter-Tech Mini ITX E-i7 gewandert, damit ich das System auch endlich nutzen kann. Ich hoffe auf die nächste AMD-APU-Generation, so dass ich das Projekt dann wieder beginnen würde.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*



Noctua schrieb:


> (falls noch wer mitliest)



Bin noch da


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Und auch noch ein paar weitere


----------



## Danny_90 (10. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Hi,

Also soviel ich gelesen habe sollen sie schon relativ warm werden, aber eine Aktive Kühlen sollten auch noch machbar sein. 

Alternativ hätte ich noch den AMD Athlon 5350 im Auge. Dazu das ASRock AM1H-ITX.
Auch dieses hat eine DC-Buchse d.h. das Netzteil wäre das selbe. Stromanschlüsse für Sata sind mit an Bord sowie 2 Adapter.
Vorteil ist eben das man für das Netzteil keinen Platz im gehäuse verschwendet und die Lösung günstiger ist als ein PicoPSU.

Bei der Festplatte hast du mich überzeugt. Wird wohl ne 2,5".

Hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht das Original Netzteil und das Original Laufwerk sondern die Originalplatine auf welcher der Taster fürs Laufwerk, der Startknopf und die LEDs angebracht sind. 
Könnte man das nicht umlöten um es für diese Zwecke beim PC zu verwenden?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Noctua (11. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Also ich hatte mich bei meinem PVR-PC damals auch für den Athlon 5150 und gegen einen Board mit Celeron entschieden. Hab mir mal die Temperaturwerte des J1900 angeschaut und diese kommen wohl hauptsächlich durch die passive Kühlung zustande. Da du in dem PS3-Gehäuse aber relativ schlecht eine Luftbewegung reinbekommst würde ich zumindest versuchen ihn aktiv zu kühlen oder auf den Athlon 5350 zu setzen.
Das teure Pico-PSU kam ja nur wegen der Grafikkarte zum Einsatz, aber deine Idee mit dem Netzteil ist grundsätzlich ok.

Ich hatte damals im Netz gesucht ob man die Platine für die Touchsensoren irgendwie verwenden kann und alle meinten das es schwer möglich ist. Immerhin ist das eine nicht öffentlich dokumentiere Schaltung von Sony. Theoretisch wäre es möglich, aber ohne Dokumentation wird es eher schwierig.


----------



## Danny_90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Hi,

Danke erstmal für die Infos.

Werde wohl wirklich den AMD nehmen. Soll laut tests auch besser sein als der J1900.

Weiß bloß noch nicht wie ich das mit den Originaltasten mache dann. Muss mir wohl doch jemand suchen der mir die Platinen lötet die du auch verwendest (verwendet hast)
Hast du da eventuell noch Verbesserungsvorschläge für mich oder haben sich die Platinen bei dir bewehrt?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Noctua (11. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Wenn du die Muse hast dich mit den Bausteinen und der Schaltung zu beschäftigen kannst du auch eine Doppelschaltung bauen und dir ein Teil der Bauteile sparen. Denke auch dran dass du jemand brauchst der SMD löten kann um die Kabel beim Slotin-DVD anlöten zu können. Wie willst du das mit der Spannungsversorgung der Schaltung lösen?Ich habe ja 12V direkt vom Anschluss des externen Netzteils abgegriffen.


----------



## Danny_90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Die Frage stellte ich mir auch die tage und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.. 

5V wäre noch machbar von einem der Sata Stromanschlüsse. 
Könnte man die 12V nicht auch irgendwo vom Mainboard abzwacken?

Habe einen Bekannten der ist Elektriker und kennt sich mit der Löterei auch gut aus, werd den mal fragen ob der das kann.


----------



## Noctua (11. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

5V gehen je nach Schaltung auch. Einen Link zu einer 5V-Schaltung mit 2 Steuermöglichkeiten hätte ich auch noch irgendwo. Aber liegen die 5V auch dauerhaft an, wenn der PC aus ist? Beim ATX-Stecker gäbe es die Möglichkeit, aber frag mich nicht mehr welche 2 Kabel da dauerhaft Strom liefern und mit welcher Spannung. Die Schaltung für das Einschalten muss halt immer mit Strom versorgt sein, sonst funktioniert sie nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (17. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Guck mal hier: ATX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Normalerweise ist es bei ATX-Netzteilen der Pin 9 in Violett, der +5V im ausgeschalteten Zustand abgibt. 12V gibt es da leider nirgends.


----------



## Noctua (24. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben hatte, ist das System in ein anderes Gehäuse umgezogen. 3 leider nicht ganz so gute Bilder kann ich euch anbieten. Wenn mehr gewünscht werden, würde ich bei besserem Licht weitere Fotos machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pfl_neo (27. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Es werden IMMER mehr Bilder gewünscht 
sieht recht schick aus das Gehäuse, die PS3 hatte mMn. aber mehr style und nen höheren Coolnesfaktor


----------



## Noctua (27. März 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Ok, da ich heute Abend den CPU-Kühler nochmal umbauen will, werde ich da weiter Fotos machen.
Das PS3-Gehäuse wird in irgendeiner Form auch wiederkehren. Leider lies sich eine Kühlung der 750 TI nicht vernünftig umsetzen, mir fehlt da einfach das Know-How. Die einzige Alternative wäre zur Zeit ein A10-7800, dessen Grafikleistung aber nicht mit der 750 TI mithalten kann. Und der Nachfolger lässt ja weiter auf sich warten  Ich könnte das System jetzt als reinen Office-PC wieder hochziehen, aber das wäre ja langweilig.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre ein Notebookinnenleben (z.B. i5-4200m + 760/765m) aber da müsste man ein gebrauchtes mit defektem Display günstig finden.

Wie seht ihr das denn? A10-7800, auf dessen Nachfolger warte oder Office-/Media-PC auf Basis von FM2+/So1150?


----------



## TheR3venger (30. April 2015)

*AW: PC meets PS3: Gaming-HTPC mit Core i3 + GTX 750TI im PS3-Gehäuse - Belüftung wird überarbeitet*

Wenn es dir hilft schau mal in die casemid sektion in den 3 liter pc thread
Da gibt es einige Anregungen


----------

